# SSO: Deep Thoughts



## Randy (Aug 21, 2020)

Why does Professor Xavier have this compartment in the back that he can't reach? Is this for his aids to empty out his craps?


----------



## Edika (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm guessing it's a service panel for the futuristic hover chair. Because the show must be as realistic as possible when speaking about men and women that shoot energy beams from their eyes, move objects with their minds, freeze things, have bird wings, are practically immortal with a metal skeleton of a material that doesn't break or are half beast.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2020)

I bet it holds snacks.


----------



## Adieu (Aug 22, 2020)

Deep indeed, dude


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 22, 2020)

I hope that thing came with a well-stocked mini-bar. Haven't read a comic in, like, 25 years but I still know from this one frame that it's Cyclops in his native habitat: bitching about something, probably Wolverine.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 22, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> I hope that thing came with a well-stocked mini-bar. Haven't read a comic in, like, 25 years but I still know from this one frame that it's Cyclops in his native habitat: bitching about something, probably Wolverine.


there are 3 constants to the xmen:
1. cyclops being a bitch
2. jean grey murdering everyone (although scarlet witch is more of a problem after house of M)
3. wolverine cucking cyclops


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 22, 2020)

Randy said:


> Why does Professor Xavier have this compartment in the back that he can't reach? Is this for his aids to empty out his craps?
> 
> View attachment 84139





KnightBrolaire said:


> there are 3 constants to the xmen:
> 1. cyclops being a bitch
> 
> 3. wolverine cucking cyclops



Surprisingly, searching P'hub for "wolverine cucks cyclops" and "professor x backdoor pegging" produces a lot of results.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 22, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Surprisingly, searching P'hub for "wolverine cucks cyclops" and "professor x backdoor pegging" produces a lot of results.


oh yeah there's metric tons of xmen rule 34. 
there's some very uhhhh inventive ways people have used kitty pryde's powers in rule 34


----------



## odibrom (Aug 22, 2020)

This an old one, probably, but why do they wear their underpants over the spandex stuff?


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 22, 2020)

^If they wear underpants underneath, there'd be a visible line, so I think they're just steering into the skid, so to speak.


----------



## Adieu (Aug 22, 2020)

odibrom said:


> This an old one, probably, but why do they wear their underpants over the spandex stuff?



Because most old Western comics aimed at boys have an oddly obligatory vague homoerotica undertone????

Idfk why, but it's always there


----------



## thraxil (Aug 22, 2020)

I was at the grocery store on Friday and there was a woman wearing a black lace bra over the top of a plain white t-shirt. That was her outfit. I thought it was odd, but now I see that she was just trying to go for the superhero vibe.


----------



## Adieu (Aug 22, 2020)

thraxil said:


> I was at the grocery store on Friday and there was a woman wearing a black lace bra over the top of a plain white t-shirt. That was her outfit. I thought it was odd, but now I see that she was just trying to go for the superhero vibe.



Dude you haven't noticed? This social distancing thing has a lot of bored chicks dressing up to the shops like its sorority halloween


----------



## odibrom (Aug 22, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Because most old Western comics aimed at boys have an oddly obligatory vague homoerotica undertone????
> 
> Idfk why, but it's always there



Yah, there's a "Tom of Finland" vibe to them, however, this already existed before Tom became a thing...




Demiurge said:


> ^If they wear underpants underneath, there'd be a visible line, so I think they're just steering into the skid, so to speak.



Well, it's a drawing/cartoon, the author can decide what lines can or cannot be seen, right? So why are the underpants out?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 22, 2020)

Can they even be considered “underpants” if they are not under the pants?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 22, 2020)

The unaccompanied uitility belt on the unitard is not a cool lifestyle choice or fashion statement.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 22, 2020)

What utilities are inside the utility belt most of these fellows use? Car keys...?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 22, 2020)

odibrom said:


> What utilities are inside the utility belt most of these fellows use? Car keys...?


Smokes, dip, picks, etc


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 23, 2020)

Randy said:


> Why does Professor Xavier have this compartment in the back that he can't reach? Is this for his aids to empty out his craps?



is it a poop chute?


heres another deep thought for you...

why do we park our cars in a driveway and drive them on a parkway?


----------



## Adieu (Aug 23, 2020)

odibrom said:


> Yah, there's a "Tom of Finland" vibe to them, however, this already existed before Tom became a thing...



Oh yeah, the horny Finn who "rehabilitated" the gestapo hat as a fetish article

Good eye. It kinda DOES seem like a lot of western comic authors were from that fan club...

What is it with children's comic book artists, anyway? The Asian ones all drool over little girl panties, the Western ones all got a secret fetish for oversized muscle dudes in spandex and codpieces

I mean ok, everybody got their little kinks, but why does that feature so prominently in products made for children??? That's just weird.


----------



## Edika (Aug 23, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Oh yeah, the horny Finn who "rehabilitated" the gestapo hat as a fetish article
> 
> Good eye. It kinda DOES seem like a lot of western comic authors were from that fan club...
> 
> ...



The muscled out hero comes from older generation of comic books where physical prowess was and still is a sign of strength. If a hero was supposed to be the ideal man (and later woman) they had to be of impeccable morality and ethics plus be a great physical specimen. How would little boys aspire to be strong heroes otherwise?

The skin tight suits were adopted to make it easier to draw the muscles in detail and it was something that gradually came about as the first generation of comic books, asidefrom flashy suits, it didn't draw muscles in such detail. I mean if you take a look at Spiderman he was a skinny individual in a colourful costume and over the years and evolution of artists and drawing techniques did he receive a really detailed muscle definition under his suit.

Most of them actually look like they would if they didn't have skin and any layers of fat. Then women characters were drawn out of proportions. I mean the physique given to them is more unrealistic than a photoshoped image of any model going around.

The colourful costumes I think were a combination of making the characters stand out plus a kind of circus aesthetic.

EDIT: I'm not going to even touch the repressed psychological issues going on Japanese comic book artists. Most more serious comic series draw their characters more realistically.


----------



## Adieu (Aug 23, 2020)

Impeccable mortality and ethics with spandex tights and circus panties.... you white people too cray-cray


----------



## Edika (Aug 23, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Impeccable mortality and ethics with spandex tights and circus panties.... you white people too cray-cray



I didn't say it stood up to actual scrutiny just logic, in a sense, behind it lol.

But when you're 8, 9, 10 or even a teenager you don't really think these things quite through lol. Now if you're an adult and never thought twice about it then yes I agree lol.


----------



## Kaura (Aug 23, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Impeccable mortality and ethics with spandex tights and circus panties.... you white people too cray-cray



What skin color does Russian people have? Transparent, like all the vodka you drink?


----------



## Adieu (Aug 23, 2020)

Kaura said:


> What skin color does Russian people have? Transparent, like all the vodka you drink?



I just noticed at one point that Americans trear us with the same discrimination applied to visible minorities as soon as they identify us (=unless we change our names and put on a local boy act)

So instead I decided to embrace my minority free pass to troll white people


PS i actually did an experiment, I used to do a bit of Uber and Lyft.... when I ran my native name I collected complaints every day and was constantly a hair away from getting axed every day with 4.5-4.6 ratings. I changed ONE LETTER, put on a baseball cap, and played some cuntry music --- and suddenly 4.9's no bullshit and cash tips all day long. For some reason when document renewals were up they always "corrected" my name in a helpful way, and whenever I didnt notice I was suddenly right back at 4.6 like my Nigerian and Arab buddies, no tips and collecting bullshit complaints again.


----------



## Randy (Aug 25, 2020)

Today's deep thought: When KISS de-makeup'd for Lick It Up, it came as a surprise (mostly because they're so ugly) but somehow Paul Stanley still looked the same?


----------



## vilk (Aug 25, 2020)

Is food that falls in the sink clean or dirty?


----------



## TedEH (Aug 25, 2020)

If you only have one duck, is it always in a row?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 25, 2020)

The poops of tomorrow are in the mouths of today


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 25, 2020)

TedEH said:


> If you only have one duck, is it always in a row?



Yes. It is 1 of 1 and organized with itself.


----------



## Necris (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 26, 2020)

Anal sex is like a semen enema...


----------



## Merrekof (Aug 26, 2020)

There is no present, only the past and the future and one seemlessly flows over into the other.

Before I pressed "post reply", this post was in the future but when you read this, it is already in the past.


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 26, 2020)

- How many time's do you have to use your stranger's hand for it to no longer be a stranger? I would've thought we'd be familiar by now! 
- Do ambidextrous people have stanger's hands? 

- Everyone should learn to laugh at themselves.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 26, 2020)

If you have had sex in the missionary position, you've twerked before.


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2021)

Why TF is the olive jar so tall and so narrow?


----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 16, 2021)

Adieu said:


> This social distancing thing has a lot of bored chicks dressing up to the shops like its sorority halloween


I had to look up sorority Halloween, and I give my seal of approval.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 17, 2021)

Randy said:


> Why TF is the olive jar so tall and so narrow?



It induces a faux sense of sophistication. Plebes can buy a jars of pickles the size of a basketball for $2, wide enough to shove their grubby fingies all the way to the bottom. But olives: $8 in a narrow vessel w/an artsy label that requires the time & effort to use a utensil to fish out the 5 you get... for the purpose of garnishing dirty martinis because it seems less sad when drinking alone but I digress.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 17, 2021)

Randy said:


> Why TF is the olive jar so tall and so narrow?



Need to find the StewMac of kitchenware.


----------



## Randy (Jan 17, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Need to find the StewMac of kitchenware.



That's some Hannibal Lecter looking shit.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 17, 2021)

Randy said:


> That's some Hannibal Lecter looking shit.


Good evening, Clarice.
I would like to show you my new tools I bought, so I can make you that continental breakfast you’ve dreamed of.

Idk I’ve never seen the movie and just know good evening Clarice.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 18, 2021)

If you think about it, cereal is technically a soup.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 18, 2021)

Cereal continues to technically be a soup, even if you stop thinking about it.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 18, 2021)

vilk said:


> Is food that falls in the sink clean or dirty?



Reminds me of a debate I overheard once: whether soap that fell in the toilet was clean or dirty.



Ordacleaphobia said:


> If you think about it, cereal is technically a soup.



Only if you put it in milk. Cereal = cereal. Cereal in milk = cream of cereal soup. Cereal in tomato sauce = tomato and cereal soup. Cereal in chicken broth = you must be a broke student.


----------



## budda (Jan 18, 2021)

Have we covered that you're born with all your teeth in your head, so baby x-rays are terrifying?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 18, 2021)

budda said:


> Have we covered that you're born with all your teeth in your head, so baby x-rays are terrifying?


But are baby x-rays frightening because of the image of the extra teeth or is it frightening because you are exposing a developing brain to ionizing radiation?


----------



## TedEH (Jan 18, 2021)

Lets get ahead of the "is it a sandwich" conversation by saying that anything that can be argued is placed between other things is a sandwich. Hotdog? Yes. Wrap? Yes. Taco? Yes. Burger? Yes. Anything you hold between both your hands? Yes. Your foot inside your shoe? Yes. Three people standing in a row? Yes. A disk inside it's case? Sure. I suppose most containers count. Most enclosures. Your car. Your home. Your motorcycle while you're on it (it's sandwiched between your legs). They're all sandwiches. Everything is sandwiches. Hevy Devy had it right, the secrets of the universe are between the buns.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Jan 18, 2021)

Why bolt-on neck? Technically it is screw-on.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 18, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Lets get ahead of the "is it a sandwich" conversation by saying that anything that can be argued is placed between other things is a sandwich. Hotdog? Yes. Wrap? Yes. Taco? Yes. Burger? Yes. Anything you hold between both your hands? Yes. Your foot inside your shoe? Yes. Three people standing in a row? Yes. A disk inside it's case? Sure. I suppose most containers count. Most enclosures. Your car. Your home. Your motorcycle while you're on it (it's sandwiched between your legs). They're all sandwiches. Everything is sandwiches. Hevy Devy had it right, the secrets of the universe are between the buns.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron (Jan 18, 2021)

Yep, totally a poop chute...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 18, 2021)

bostjan said:


> But are baby x-rays frightening because of the image of the extra teeth or is it frightening because you are exposing a developing brain to ionizing radiation?


Fuck them kids


----------



## budda (Jan 18, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Fuck them kids


----------



## ElRay (Jan 18, 2021)

42


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 18, 2021)

penises are just giant clitorises


----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 18, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> penises are just giant clitorises


so are boobs like weird pecs then or something? am I doing this right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 18, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> so are boobs like weird pecs then or something? am I doing this right?


Boobs are just well marbled pecs.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

In the olden days there wasn't much in the way of feminine hygiene products.

Coochie smelled like Satan's butthole and men just dealt with it


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> In the olden days there wasn't much in the way of feminine hygiene products.
> 
> Coochie smelled like Satan's butthole and men just dealt with it


Not 100% accurate. It all depends on where and who they were. Of course peasants and cowgirls didn't have access to decent hygiene products. However, even in ancient Persia women were waxing.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Not 100% accurate. It all depends on where and who they were. Of course peasants and cowgirls didn't have access to decent hygiene products. However, even in ancient Persia women were waxing.



We're talking the average folk, not those with access to "luxuries"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

Brokeback Mountain was a terrible movie promoted as wonderful by wannabe woke straight people.

It's essentially a movie about two miserable undercover gay men in which there's a scene of violent, dry, unprepared sodomy...after a dinner of beans.

No one who has ever had anal would make a scene like that and try to pass it off as good.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Brokeback Mountain was a terrible movie promoted as wonderful by wannabe woke straight people.
> 
> It's essentially a movie about two miserable undercover gay men in which there's a scene of violent, dry, unprepared sodomy...after a dinner of beans.
> 
> No one who has ever had anal would make a scene like that and try to pass it off as good.


I've never watched it. I didn't know they were going in dry. Jesus. Not even a little Bush's baked bean sauce?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> I've never watched it. I didn't know they were going in dry. Jesus. Not even a little Bush's baked bean sauce?



That scene literally made me angry, after hearing people rant and rave about how "brave" the movie is.

It's the same sad-sack pseudo homophobic narrative that has been done a million times in Hollywood and even that sex scene was horrible, painful, desperate, and devoid of anything that could be seen as pleasant. The end of the movie goes the same way a cliche "shock'em with gay stuff" movie goes. If you go back to being straight (because that's apparently how sexuality works) then you'll live a decent life although you'll always be miserable for what you've done, however if you continue to be gay then you'll just die a lonely miserable death...because apparently venturing outside of "normal" sexuality is nothing but a miserable lonely time in which there can be no joy.

But because two mainstream "attractive" actors did it, and it's likely the first time straight people saw anything like that, they tried to pass it off as wonderful.

The movie was dreadful, cliche, and overall terrible.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 19, 2021)

Expanding from that, movies in general are silly. People pay a bunch of money to watch some other people pretend to be other people for 2 hours.

If you ever really dissect any movie to the atomic level, the details all get really wrong and nonsensical, but then you just feel all the more silly yourself for wasting your time analyzing a thing that, on the surface level is fake as shit.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy a lot of movies, especially really awful ones. But I don't try to make it out to be that any of them improved my life (unless it's some sort of instructional film). It's just time to sit and let your brain be fed meaningless information. Reading fiction is ultimately no better, but it does exercise a different part of the brain or maybe more of the brain, but, either way, it's all just ungrounded information. Same thing for me, personally- I love some Lovecraft and most Tolkein, but it's all just an escape from doing work. 

TL;DR - Movie reviews are funny, because you are reading a depiction of someone's experience observing a depiction on a screen of fake people depicting the words depicted on a script that the writer meant to depict imaginary people in imaginary circumstances.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

Think about it. There are youtubers making millions off of playing video games.

People are watching someone play a game in which they are watching someone else's story.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

When couples say "We're trying for a baby"

This literally means

"We're frequently fucking and my boyfriend/husband cums in me a lot"


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 19, 2021)

Why do the vast majority of cops on TV/movies have NYC area accents regardless of location? Inversely, Sipowitz in NYPD Blue had a pretty heavy Chicago style accent. I mean, they are acting so.....the answer is yes. 

In the 70s, when a lot of shows/movies about the 50s were popular, nobody could be troubled to get a remotely proper haircut. Perish the thought.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That scene literally made me angry, after hearing people rant and rave about how "brave" the movie is.
> 
> It's the same sad-sack pseudo homophobic narrative that has been done a million times in Hollywood and even that sex scene was horrible, painful, desperate, and devoid of anything that could be seen as pleasant. The end of the movie goes the same way a cliche "shock'em with gay stuff" movie goes. If you go back to being straight (because that's apparently how sexuality works) then you'll live a decent life although you'll always be miserable for what you've done, however if you continue to be gay then you'll just die a lonely miserable death...because apparently venturing outside of "normal" sexuality is nothing but a miserable lonely time in which there can be no joy.
> 
> ...


I mean you have to look at the film in its context. 80s Montana was definitely not a lgbt friendly place (hence the lynching). Conservative ranchers/rodeo people weren't exactly the most socially progressive, especially for that time period.
It's a movie about unrequited love that happens to involve gay men imo. Besides, heath never went back to being straight, he just went back into the closet. I think the film did a great job of capturing the desolate feel of Montana and tying it to the characters' feelings of isolation and misery.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I mean you have to look at the film in its context. 80s Montana was definitely not a lgbt friendly place (hence the lynching). Conservative ranchers/rodeo people weren't exactly the most socially progressive, especially for that time period.
> It's a movie about unrequited love that happens to involve gay men imo. Besides, heath never went back to being straight, he just went back in closet. I think the film did a great job of capturing the desolate feel of Montana and tying it to the characters' feelings of isolation and misery.



The movie is about none of that.

This is speaking from experience AND as someone who watches gay cinema, having grown up with it and watching it change over the years

That movie is a generic pile of shit and stems from a long line of movies painting homosexuality in a doom laden and miserable light. I knew what was going to happen right away because it's been done to death and has all the markings of wanting to be edgy by using homosexuality as a topic, but making sure it's "safe" enough for straight people by making the characters downright miserable creatures who suffer pretty much the entire time

To explain, reference documentaries such as The Celluloid Closet and other such movies. They document the various tropes and whatnot that LGBT folk have fallen into in movies.

Trans people are often seen as nefarious maniacs or mascots for low society living, homosexuality is often used to "morally" justify a character's mistreatment or suffering, etc.

The concept of two "straight" men giving into homosexuality and paying the price is a tired cliche. Often in such movies one of the characters dies and the other "escapes" that life to go back to the "normal" world. The idea of that trope being that someone has to pay the price for the "sin" being committed. What they did was wrong and there can be no happy ending, so someone has to pay, if not both of them. Usually one dies (whether it's suicide, AIDS, or something that is a consequence of their homosexuality), and the other escapes that life so the audience can have the vague "happy" ending that staying on the straight and narrow will save you from misery and ultimate death.

And as the trope often goes, the "gayest" of the pair is usually the one to die. Jack, the one who is the bottom in the sex scene, is shown to have hit rock bottom because he's dealing with Mexican male prostitutes (we'll try to overlook that lowkey racism) and he ends up dying. The guy who is the top in the sex scene is the one that goes back to normal life and gets to live. That's not a coincidence. The idea that in homosexuality the one who is the bottom (or "the girl" as some call it) is the gayer one is a stereotype as old as time, and in these films the one who instigates the gay encounter and/or the one who is proven to be the "gayer" one is the one that ends up getting the bad end.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That scene literally made me angry, after hearing people rant and rave about how "brave" the movie is.
> 
> It's the same sad-sack pseudo homophobic narrative that has been done a million times in Hollywood and even that sex scene was horrible, painful, desperate, and devoid of anything that could be seen as pleasant. The end of the movie goes the same way a cliche "shock'em with gay stuff" movie goes. If you go back to being straight (because that's apparently how sexuality works) then you'll live a decent life although you'll always be miserable for what you've done, however if you continue to be gay then you'll just die a lonely miserable death...because apparently venturing outside of "normal" sexuality is nothing but a miserable lonely time in which there can be no joy.
> 
> ...


They kind of have a point though I guess. I'm pretty sure my step brother is gay af considering how many times I walked in on him and his school buddies sucking each other off behind his bed and that he tried to bribe me to let him fuck me in the ass when we were growing up. I'm pretty sure it was why he was a miserable little dickhead when we were kids. He likes boys but he can't like boys because that would be gay and he's a proud southern conservative from a proud southern conservative family in a proud southern conservative community in the proud southern conservative south. 

The amount of conservative redneck males that secretly do a lot of really gay stuff is staggering. They use all of their macho toxic masculinity to hide their homosexual feelings from each other in public while making sweet gay love in private.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> They kind of have a point though I guess. I'm pretty sure my step brother is gay af considering how many times I walked in on him and his school buddies sucking each other off behind his bed and that he tried to bribe me to let him fuck me in the ass when we were growing up. I'm pretty sure it was why he was a miserable little dickhead when we were kids. He likes boys but he can't like boys because that would be gay and he's a proud southern conservative from a proud southern conservative family in a proud southern conservative community in the proud southern conservative south.
> 
> The amount of conservative redneck males that secretly do a lot of really gay stuff is staggering. They use all of their macho toxic masculinity to hide their homosexual feelings from each other in public while making sweet gay love in private.



Undercover gay people aren't new, but the hype around the movie considering it was tediously formulaic was pretty much insulting. As just some trash gay movie, it is what it is..but people were acting like it was the gay film coming of Jesus. If the movie didn't use "the gay thing" to sell tickets no one would talk about it or think it was all that great.

Btw your step brother sounds like a nutjob. I'd avoid him...


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Undercover gay people aren't new, but the hype around the movie considering it was tediously formulaic was pretty much insulting. As just some trash gay movie, it is what it is..but people were acting like it was the gay film coming of Jesus. If the movie didn't use "the gay thing" to sell tickets no one would talk about it or think it was all that great.
> 
> Btw your step brother sounds like a nutjob. I'd avoid him...


I don't live anywhere near there anymore. He's definitely a nut job. He molested my step-cousin (his blood cousin), shot my mom's cat in the jaw with his bb gun. Tried to shoot my dog with a 12ga. He lives the typical redneck life. He got a tomboy softball player pregnant when they were in highschool. They were married off and on a few years. They finally quit for good and he married a big wrestler chick that enjoys pegging him when she got out of prison. But he's the good ol boy that easily makes friends and has connections.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> I don't live anywhere near there anymore. He's definitely a nut job. He molested my step-cousin (his blood cousin), shot my mom's cat in the jaw with his bb gun. Tried to shoot my dog with a 12ga. He lives the typical redneck life. He got a tomboy softball player pregnant when they were in highschool. They were married off and on a few years. They finally quit for good and he married a big wrestler chick that enjoys pegging him when she got out of prison. But he's the good ol boy that easily makes friends and has connections.


.....


----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> We're talking the average folk, not those with access to "luxuries"


people be like "I wish we could go back to the old days". like bro you're probably about to have the worst sex of your life.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> people be like "I wish we could go back to the old days". like bro you're probably about to have the worst sex of your life.


Stankin unwashed people full of diseases. No thank you.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Stankin unwashed people full of diseases. No thank you.


Plus hairy cooch unless you're into that.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Plus hairy cooch unless you're into that.


This is what I envision regarding anything "back in the day"


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ... sodomy...after a dinner of beans....





possumkiller said:


> I've never watched it. I didn't know they were going in dry. Jesus. Not even a little Bush's baked bean sauce?


----------



## Thaeon (Jan 20, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Why do the vast majority of cops on TV/movies have NYC area accents regardless of location? Inversely, Sipowitz in NYPD Blue had a pretty heavy Chicago style accent. I mean, they are acting so.....the answer is yes.
> 
> In the 70s, when a lot of shows/movies about the 50s were popular, nobody could be troubled to get a remotely proper haircut. Perish the thought.



They hadn't invented proper haircuts yet.

On the portrayal of the misery of the LGBTQ community, one just has to be open minded and spend enough time with people who are a part of that community to know, they're much less miserable than everyone else. The ones that are out are proud, and living in every moment. Something the rest of the world could learn a thing or two about.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 21, 2021)

Deep thought:

Why they call them toilet seat covers when they NEVER COMPLETELY COVER THE FUCKING TOILET SEAT?

if i still need to grab 8 sheets of toilet paper to finish covering the seat then it’s not a very good fucking cover is it?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> Deep thought:
> 
> Why they call them toilet seat covers when they NEVER COMPLETELY COVER THE FUCKING TOILET SEAT?
> 
> if i still need to grab 8 sheets of toilet paper to finish covering the seat then it’s not a very good fucking cover is it?


Stop being fat


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 21, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Stop being fat


?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> ?


If you gotta big ol' ghetto booty that's too much meat for the seat (cover) then you gotta reduce that donk


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2021)

It's just a toilet seat. Shit like an adult and move on. 

Back when I worked construction you thanked the stars if the seat was dry.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 21, 2021)

Considering we’re talking about shutting and toilets, taking a fat shit and then feeling light after is the best feeling ever. Fuck that feeling when you get that new piece of gear you’ve been wanting for ages, feeling light after shits is better.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 21, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just a toilet seat. Shit like an adult and move on.
> 
> Back when I worked construction you thanked the stars if the seat was dry.


No shit. The places I've had to dump on would make most of you cry. I can kinda excuse shitty conditions in a war zone. However, the worst place I ever had to take a shit was a grocery warehouse outside Houston when I was driving trucks. You usually have to wait a while to get loaded but grocery places are notorious for making you wait hours or all day or overnight. Add to this that a lot of places treat truck drivers like animals. When I had to shit, I asked where the restroom was. I was given directions to the "driver" restroom. It was in a dark corner of the warehouse. No running water. Paper, shit, piss, blood, and puke everywhere. A toilet that didn't work that was piled high with a mountain of shit and paper. I actually took pictures and sent it to my family and my company.


----------



## Thaeon (Jan 21, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> No shit. The places I've had to dump on would make most of you cry. I can kinda excuse shitty conditions in a war zone. However, the worst place I ever had to take a shit was a grocery warehouse outside Houston when I was driving trucks. You usually have to wait a while to get loaded but grocery places are notorious for making you wait hours or all day or overnight. Add to this that a lot of places treat truck drivers like animals. When I had to shit, I asked where the restroom was. I was given directions to the "driver" restroom. It was in a dark corner of the warehouse. No running water. Paper, shit, piss, blood, and puke everywhere. A toilet that didn't work that was piled high with a mountain of shit and paper. I actually took pictures and sent it to my family and my company.



I would walk my happy ass around to the front, buy something, and then use the customer one.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2021)

Thaeon said:


> I would walk my happy ass around to the front, buy something, and then use the customer one.



I wouldn't even bother buying anything. I'd just shit in the customer one. What are they gonna do? Fire me?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2021)

Ain't no "customer" area at a warehouse. Security will getcha if you go anywhere you're not supposed to.

That's how it's always been in the warehouses I've worked.


----------



## Thaeon (Jan 21, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ain't no "customer" area at a warehouse. Security will getcha if you go anywhere you're not supposed to.
> 
> That's how it's always been in the warehouses I've worked.



That's when I would place a call to a health inspector and demand they allow you to use a clean fucking bathroom. That shit is illegal.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 21, 2021)

Thaeon said:


> That's when I would place a call to a health inspector and demand they allow you to use a clean fucking bathroom. That shit is illegal.


The problem with that is people who drive trucks are usually the desperate types that can't afford to get fired. I worked for a trucking company. The warehouse was our customer. Nobody was going to do anything about it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2021)

Thaeon said:


> That's when I would place a call to a health inspector and demand they allow you to use a clean fucking bathroom. That shit is illegal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 21, 2021)

some of y'all ain't ever had to shit over open holes and it shows lol


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 21, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> some of y'all ain't ever had to shit over open holes and it shows lol


Or an expedtionary facility that is a few years of fermented hell.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 21, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> some of y'all ain't ever had to shit over open holes and it shows lol


Or a porta potty in Kuwait that was put there in 2003 and used millions of times by the time you use it again in 2008 and has permanent shit stained into the plastic, years of confederate flags, swastikas, and crudely drawn females in it, melted cigarette holes, and sitting out in the desert sun like an oven full of roasted shit and piss. You are sweating balls outside in the 130 degree heat and then you go inside and sit down on top of the sweat the last hundred guys left on it and feel your sweaty ass sliding back and a swarm of flies giving you a rimjob while you are cooking in the oven. When you open the door, that 130 degree wind that was drying and cracking your skin suddenly feels like a beautiful autumn breeze against your sweat-soaked uniform.

I don't know what was worse. The swarm of flies rim job or the splash back.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Or a porta potty in Kuwait that was put there in 2003 and used millions of times by the time you use it again in 2008 and has permanent shit stained into the plastic, years of confederate flags, swastikas, and crudely drawn females in it, melted cigarette holes, and sitting out in the desert sun like an oven full of roasted shit and piss. You are sweating balls outside in the 130 degree heat and then you go inside and sit down on top of the sweat the last hundred guys left on it and feel your sweaty ass sliding back and a swarm of flies giving you a rimjob while you are cooking in the oven. When you open the door, that 130 degree wind that was drying and cracking your skin suddenly feels like a beautiful autumn breeze against your sweat-soaked uniform.
> 
> I don't know what was worse. The swarm of flies rim job or the splash back.



You're basically describing every job site Port-O-John row towards the end of haul out.


----------



## Thaeon (Jan 21, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> The problem with that is people who drive trucks are usually the desperate types that can't afford to get fired. I worked for a trucking company. The warehouse was our customer. Nobody was going to do anything about it.



That's anyone who makes under $25/hr in any major metropolitan area at this point.


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 21, 2021)

If you play a guitar around the campfire, do the other trees feel bad to see their dead freinds' body has been mutilated and is being played with like it's some kind of victory dance trophy?


----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 21, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> If you play a guitar around the campfire, do the other trees feel bad to see their dead freinds' body has been mutilated and is being played with like it's some kind of victory dance trophy?


I mean that's pretty killer if you ask me. 

Inb4 trees come to life, kill one of us, and make a guitar out of a human.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## c7spheres (Jan 21, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> I mean that's pretty killer if you ask me.
> 
> Inb4 trees come to life, kill one of us, and make a guitar out of a human.


 I almost forgot about their other freinds burning in the fire. Treeocide.


----------



## MFB (Jan 21, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> I almost forgot about their other freinds burning in the fire. Treeocide.



Since it comes from the Earth, I wonder if you could use the term Terracide?


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 21, 2021)

MFB said:


> Since it comes from the Earth, I wonder if you could use the term Terracide?


 That's a much better term. Terracide. Sounds like the name of a metal album.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 21, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Expanding from that, movies in general are silly. People pay a bunch of money to watch some other people pretend to be other people for 2 hours.
> 
> If you ever really dissect any movie to the atomic level, the details all get really wrong and nonsensical, but then you just feel all the more silly yourself for wasting your time analyzing a thing that, on the surface level is fake as shit.
> 
> ...


The actual TL;DR for this is "analogies are dumb".


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 21, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> If you play a guitar around the campfire, do the other trees feel bad to see their dead freinds' body has been mutilated and is being played with like it's some kind of victory dance trophy?



Throw in a curse or two and I think you just accidentally wrote a black metal concept album.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 21, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> some of y'all ain't ever had to shit over open holes and it shows lol


Open hole is fine. Your ass doesn’t have to touch anything


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 21, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Or a porta potty in Kuwait that was put there in 2003 and used millions of times by the time you use it again in 2008 and has permanent shit stained into the plastic, years of confederate flags, swastikas, and crudely drawn females in it, melted cigarette holes, and sitting out in the desert sun like an oven full of roasted shit and piss. You are sweating balls outside in the 130 degree heat and then you go inside and sit down on top of the sweat the last hundred guys left on it and feel your sweaty ass sliding back and a swarm of flies giving you a rimjob while you are cooking in the oven. When you open the door, that 130 degree wind that was drying and cracking your skin suddenly feels like a beautiful autumn breeze against your sweat-soaked uniform.
> 
> I don't know what was worse. The swarm of flies rim job or the splash back.



Bro this is fucking poetry


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 29, 2021)

Why is LTD the least limited of ESPs product line?


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 29, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Why is LTD the least limited of ESPs product line?


Probably the same marketing people behind the "Pro" iPhone, or "collector's edition" TV Guides.


----------



## p0ke (Jan 29, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Why is LTD the least limited of ESPs product line?



I always wondered about that name. Maybe it's an abbreviation for something completely different? Or maybe it's because the official name of ESP is Electric Sounds Products Limited, they just used the "unused" part of the name?  Still, doesn't quite match the product.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 29, 2021)

Maybe it isn't an acronym and is just three letters they threw together for a cheaper line of ESP guitars?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 16, 2021)

Side mounted fx loop and footswitch Jack's on amp heads. Why not?


----------



## TedEH (Jun 17, 2021)

Better yet, just put em in the front. I've seen some amps with footswitch jacks in the front. Doesn't look weird. Is convenient. More amps should do it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Better yet, just put em in the front. I've seen some amps with footswitch jacks in the front. Doesn't look weird. Is convenient. More amps should do it.



Preach.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 17, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Better yet, just put em in the front. I've seen some amps with footswitch jacks in the front. Doesn't look weird. Is convenient. More amps should do it.



That is my first inclination, but figured concession for knob space on a 3-4 channel amp. Puit on the side, recessed plate.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 17, 2021)

What about, instead of a footswitch, an accelerometer/tilt-switch in the guitar. So, when you want to switch channels, just tilt your guitar to engage "Rock $tar Mode!!!1!" Bonus points if it also causes the stage lights to go crazy and the crowd gets an overwhelming unexplainable urge to go apeshit.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 17, 2021)

bostjan said:


> What about, instead of a footswitch, an accelerometer/tilt-switch in the guitar. So, when you want to switch channels, just tilt your guitar to engage "Rock $tar Mode!!!1!" Bonus points if it also causes the stage lights to go crazy and the crowd gets an overwhelming unexplainable urge to go apeshit.



I believe the phrase you're looking for is 'star power' 

Goddamn it's been over a decade since I last played Guitar Hero...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 17, 2021)

bostjan said:


> What about, instead of a footswitch, an accelerometer/tilt-switch in the guitar. So, when you want to switch channels, just tilt your guitar to engage "Rock $tar Mode!!!1!" Bonus points if it also causes the stage lights to go crazy and the crowd gets an overwhelming unexplainable urge to go apeshit.



You just conflated some Kiss Meets the Phantom of the Park, I think.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 18, 2021)

I wonder when using a Boss Metalzone/Metalcore will circle around to being cool if you're doing it ironically, to just being normal.

Asking for a friend, who bought a Boss Metalzone on sale years ago and doesn't know enough about pedals to justify spending hundreds on "boutique" ones.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 18, 2021)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I believe the phrase you're looking for is 'star power'
> 
> Goddamn it's been over a decade since I last played Guitar Hero...


We should have a little acoustic Guitar Hero jam. Do you know that riff that goes "clack clack clack - clack clack clicky clack - clack clack clack click clack?"


Seabeast2000 said:


> You just conflated some Kiss Meets the Phantom of the Park, I think.


Wow, cool. I want an amp that decapitates robots!


BlackMastodon said:


> I wonder when using a Boss Metalzone/Metalcore will circle around to being cool if you're doing it ironically, to just being normal.
> 
> Asking for a friend, who bought a Boss Metalzone on sale years ago and doesn't know enough about pedals to justify spending hundreds on "boutique" ones.


I thought it already did.


----------



## budda (Jun 19, 2021)

Why do they call them forklifts when there's only two tines?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 19, 2021)

budda said:


> Why do they call them forklifts when there's only two tines?



Come at me bro.


----------



## budda (Jun 19, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Come at me bro.
> 
> View attachment 94762



None of ours have more than 2. Thankful for the attachment to change width too!


----------



## StevenC (Jun 19, 2021)

budda said:


> Why do they call them forklifts when there's only two tines?


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 19, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> I wonder when using a Boss Metalzone/Metalcore will circle around to being cool if you're doing it ironically, to just being normal.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 21, 2021)

budda said:


> Why do they call them forklifts when there's only two tines?


A utensil needs only two tines to qualify as a fork. The term arose sometime around WWII to differentiate forklift tractors from bucketlift tractors (which leads us to ponder why they weren't called "spoonlifts").


----------



## TedEH (Jun 21, 2021)

Does a spork fully qualify to be a fork and a spoon at the same time, or is it neither of those things?


----------



## TedEH (Jun 21, 2021)

Is your shoe a vehicle for your foot, or would it be more accurate to say the foot is a vehicle for the shoe?


----------



## StevenC (Jun 21, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Does a spork fully qualify to be a fork and a spoon at the same time, or is it neither of those things?


A spork is a fork with some spoon qualities. It is not a full spoon because it leaks.


TedEH said:


> Is your shoe a vehicle for your foot, or would it be more accurate to say the foot is a vehicle for the shoe?


Things tend only to be classified as vehicles when they are unitary devices. A skateboard is a vehicle because it transports all of you, rollerskates are considered a type of advantaged shoe. Shoes exist primarily for protection. So shoes are not vehicles.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 21, 2021)

StevenC said:


> A spork is a fork with some spoon qualities. It is not a full spoon because it leaks.
> 
> Things tend only to be classified as vehicles when they are unitary devices. A skateboard is a vehicle because it transports all of you, rollerskates are considered a type of advantaged shoe. Shoes exist primarily for protection. So shoes are not vehicles.


But deviled eggs are a vehicle for mayonnaise, so explain that.


----------



## budda (Jun 21, 2021)

So acoustic guitars are vehicles for picks. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 21, 2021)

The Advantaged Shoes, fridays in the Peacock Lounge.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 22, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Does a spork fully qualify to be a fork and a spoon at the same time, or is it neither of those things?


Sporks are great for eating thick stews or chili.

But my question is why spoons haven't been hybridized with other eating utensils? Spoopsticks? Spoffestirrer? Spknife? Sphilipsheadscrewdriver?


----------



## TedEH (Jun 22, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Spoopsticks?


Amazing.

Eating some soup while shredding? Splectrum.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 23, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Spoopsticks?


My first thought was "What is a poopstick and why would you eat with one?"


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 24, 2021)

Eating ice cream and dooming out? _Spouperfuzz._


----------



## John (Jun 25, 2021)

Video game crossposting material, but why would he throw a lame, salty tirade over learning how to shoot? Or even try taking that up in the first place? Surely, he'd be more of a melee fighter:


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 25, 2021)

John said:


> Video game crossposting material, but why would he throw a lame, salty tirade over learning how to shoot? Or even try taking that up in the first place? Surely, he'd be more of a melee fighter:



I re-read this three times trying to find the joke, and I'm starting to have the uncomfortable feeling there isn't one and it's just burzum unironically complaining about video game mechanics. I'm surprised he didn't find a way to make this about cultural marxism oppressing white europeans, or maybe he just ran out of room.

Maybe he should've tried a stab to the skull. Chance's knife is easily accessible in the early game and one-shots many nerds. Better luck next time, loser.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 25, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I re-read this three times trying to find the joke, and I'm starting to have the uncomfortable feeling there isn't one and it's just burzum unironically complaining about video game mechanics. I'm surprised he didn't find a way to make this about cultural marxism oppressing white europeans, or maybe he just ran out of room.


Seems he started down that path with the comment about a woman teaching him how to shoot.


----------



## John (Jun 25, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Seems he started down that path with the comment about a woman teaching him how to shoot.



It's unsurprising for him to be so livid just because a "woman taught him how to shoot." Not that his words collectively have any real weight behind them, but his whining and prattling are one of the best endorsements for a game so at least that much checks out.



wheresthefbomb said:


> I re-read this three times.



It's one part needling the silly whining on his end, for sure, and one part taking a stab at referencing the Euronymous thing, awful pun intended.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 25, 2021)

John said:


> It's one part needling the silly whining on his end, for sure, and one part taking a stab at referencing the Euronymous thing, awful pun intended.



Oh, I meant that I re-read his posts 3 times. I did appreciate the stabbing reference.

It also took me a few moments to figure out that PBR was not Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 26, 2021)

budda said:


> Why do they call them forklifts when there's only two tines?


Anything only needs to be split into two to be called a fork. A fork in the road. A shrimp fork. A forked tongue. A pitch fork. Fork me? NO! FORK YOU!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 26, 2021)

I don't know what they are called but the forks that have a butter knifey left tine for cutting are probably the only forks that need to exist.


----------



## Randy (Jun 26, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Anything only needs to be split into two to be called a fork. A fork in the road. A shrimp fork. A forked tongue. A pitch fork. Fork me? NO! FORK YOU!


----------



## budda (Jun 26, 2021)

Im glad this thread got tuned up.


----------



## odibrom (Jun 26, 2021)

budda said:


> Im glad this thread got tuned up.



440Hz or 432Hz...? 1, 2, 3, fight

::::::::::

So, I was browsing the guitar classifieds and I saw a "FS - UK only..." thread... and I read "fuck only"... interesting how our brain plays tricks on us...


----------



## John (Jul 1, 2021)

If the end justifies the means, what justifies the medians, modes, and ranges?


----------



## TedEH (Jul 2, 2021)

We seem to have no problem justifying yet another another used prestige to add to the collection, I'm sure we can figure out some modes.


----------



## budda (Jul 2, 2021)

Triscuit implies the existence of duoscuit, monoscuit and perhaps quadscuits.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 2, 2021)

budda said:


> Triscuit implies the existence of duoscuit, monoscuit and perhaps quadscuits.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 2, 2021)

budda said:


> Triscuit implies the existence of duoscuit, monoscuit and perhaps quadscuits.


You mean discuit and tetrascuit.


----------



## budda (Jul 2, 2021)

StevenC said:


> You mean discuit and tetrascuit.



Honestly didnt know which way to go with the nomenclature


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 2, 2021)

I was in the ice cream section at the grocery a few days ago and had a thought. Ice Cream Flavor or exotic dancer stage name? Its impossible to discern.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 2, 2021)

^"Alright, ladies, get your dollar bills out for... CHUBBY HUBBY!!!"


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 2, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> ^"Alright, ladies, get your dollar bills out for... CHUBBY HUBBY!!!"



Welcome all 3 of you to this sexy Tuesday Afternoon, Chubby Hubby is working his way through accounting school and eventually wants to pass the CPA exam...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 2, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I was in the ice cream section at the grocery a few days ago and had a thought. Ice Cream Flavor or exotic dancer stage name? Its impossible to discern.



Is it wrong the first thing that came to my mind was Ben & Jerry?


----------



## bostjan (Jul 2, 2021)

StevenC said:


> You mean discuit and tetrascuit.


I threw up discuits back when I was on the track team. Oh wait.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 2, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is it wrong the first thing that came to my mind was Ben & Jerry?


Yes , foul. That is a brand.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 2, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I was in the ice cream section at the grocery a few days ago and had a thought. Ice Cream Flavor or exotic dancer stage name? Its impossible to discern.


Currently in my freezer: Salty Brown Sugar

10/10 checks out.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 2, 2021)

StevenC said:


> You mean discuit and tetrascuit.


You mean biscuits...


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 3, 2021)

Never blame someone else for the road you're on. That's your own asphalt.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 4, 2021)

How does one tell if an aged guitar that one is buying used is in mint condition?


----------



## budda (Jul 4, 2021)

StevenC said:


> How does one tell if an aged guitar that one is buying used is in mint condition?



Look up their ngd


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 4, 2021)

That's the funny thing about relics is that, with few exceptions, the simulated wear is idealized. It's almost always "respectable" wear, with finish checking or chipping around high traffic playing surfaces while the wood is structurally perfect. Like the implied story of the guitar is that it was played every day for 50 years but was never dropped or never bumped into a piece of furniture or has never needed hardware replaced.


----------



## budda (Jul 4, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> That's the funny thing about relics is that, with few exceptions, the simulated wear is idealized. It's almost always "respectable" wear, with finish checking or chipping around high traffic playing surfaces while the wood is structurally perfect. Like the implied story of the guitar is that it was played every day for 50 years but was never dropped or never bumped into a piece of furniture or has never needed hardware replaced.



You're thinking of light relics - heavy/extra heavy relics can look rough lol.


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2021)

Gonna go into the business of selling 'reliced' Jacksons with the headstock tip snapped off. Super authentic.


----------



## budda (Jul 4, 2021)

Randy said:


> Gonna go into the business of selling 'reliced' Jacksons with the headstock tip snapped off. Super authentic.



As the OG Jackson crowd moves into their 50's, you may have found your niche!


----------



## StevenC (Jul 4, 2021)

Randy said:


> Gonna go into the business of selling 'reliced' Jacksons with the headstock tip snapped off. Super authentic.


All new Jackson doublenecks are just reliced siamese Jacksons.


----------



## p0ke (Jul 5, 2021)

Why is air conditioning often abbreviated as A/C instead of AC? The slash doesn't make any sense IMO.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 5, 2021)

p0ke said:


> Why is air conditioning often abbreviated as A/C instead of AC? The slash doesn't make any sense IMO.


Alternating Current owns AC?


----------



## dr_game0ver (Jul 5, 2021)

Because AC is a car brand.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 5, 2021)

Why do people idolize YouTube guitarists whose only purpose is to hype up the same old shit to get people to fork out more money for it?


----------



## budda (Jul 5, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Why do people idolize YouTube guitarists whose only purpose is to hype up the same old shit to get people to fork out more money for it?



They believe they too can become a personality and get gear to demo.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 5, 2021)

Why do people care so much more about tone and how a song sounds than about what notes are being played and the composition?


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 5, 2021)

Why does the Ken Susie ESP custom have a forearm contour but his LTD model does not? Why would Ken want that corner digging into our forearms like that?


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 5, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Why do people care so much more about tone and how a song sounds than about what notes are being played and the composition?



Perhaps it's like food: it's widely consumed but the average layperson who consumes it may be less interested in what goes into its production than the taste & presentation.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 5, 2021)

Why is there a “d” when it’s a fridge, but not when it’s a refrigerator?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 5, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Why do people care so much more about tone and how a song sounds than about what notes are being played and the composition?


Because notation isn't a performance.


----------



## narad (Jul 5, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Why do people care so much more about tone and how a song sounds than about what notes are being played and the composition?



Why does Morgan Freeman get to narrate everything when Gilbert Gottfried also speaks English perfectly well?


----------



## budda (Jul 5, 2021)

narad said:


> Why does Morgan Freeman get to narrate everything when Gilbert Gottfried also speaks English perfectly well?





"I know you can be overwhelmed and underwhelmed, but can you ever just be whelmed"? (Quoting from foggy memory)


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 5, 2021)

Is it crazy how saying sentences backwards creates backwards sentences saying how crazy it is?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 5, 2021)

Firefly is literally just Outlaw Star but live action.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 5, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Is it crazy how saying sentences backwards creates backwards sentences saying how crazy it is?


Point you have.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 6, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Why is there a “d” when it’s a fridge, but not when it’s a refrigerator?


While you're waiting for the waiter, in that moment, do you not become the waiter?


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 6, 2021)

If I asked for sex, would the answer to that question be the same as the answer to this one?


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 6, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> While you're waiting for the waiter, in that moment, do you not become the waiter?



Such a quality dump…. wish I could post them all!


----------



## bostjan (Jul 6, 2021)

narad said:


> Why does Morgan Freeman get to narrate everything when Gilbert Gottfried also speaks English perfectly well?





Gilbert Godfried said:


> Off-camera, I sound like Perry Como.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 7, 2021)

you choose a partner and question why:
1) is it because you, subconsciously want to be hurt/feel obliterated, thus you chose someone that can decimate you?
2) you see the best version of yourself via the help of them?

if either of those is true, then perhaps you chose your partner for selfish reasons? a form of manipulation?

or

3) you chose them because you love them?

moreover, then in the concept of love a trade based interaction? i scratch your back, so long as you scratch mine? is that then the root of romance? is there even such a thing?


----------



## TedEH (Jul 7, 2021)

Did we get lost on the way to the relationships thread?
I choose 4: None of the above.

If you're getting "obliterated" by your partner, you have a shitty partner and should get out of that, unless that's what you're into for some reason, then I guess that's on you.
If the best version of yourself is helping people, there are ways to do that without being a doormat or tying yourself down to one individuals personal burdens.
"Love" is something that means something different to every person, and I don't believe there's an objective version of that word you can use as the basis of a functioning relationship.

IMO relationships are definitely transactional, whether we call it that or not. Phrasing it that way implies, for a lot of people, that I mean it in a strictly physical way, but it's the same emotionally. You want something, and you want to give something back.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 7, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Did we get lost on the way to the relationships thread?
> I choose 4: None of the above.
> 
> If you're getting "obliterated" by your partner, you have a shitty partner and should get out of that, unless that's what you're into for some reason, then I guess that's on you.
> ...



not quiet lost on the way to the relationship thread. i'm just going through stuff, and just using this thread as a way to vent, i suppose? reality doesn't make sense to me right now



to add more rambling:
does reality exist? what you think is right/wrong, you may find others in agreement or disagreement with. even within your own family. and because you believe in your reality so strongly, does that mean that the other person's concept is false? or their version of history/understanding is inaccurate?
is this your pride and ego talking? perhaps your arrogance is making you believe you are right, thus dismiss others opinions.

and on a grander scale, if your country/religion/creed/ethos is willing to kill for that ideology, does that mean that the opposing side is wrong in believing their version, because they too are willing to kill to defend their version?

and in that regards, even the concept of universal morality may come into question. If you and I can agree that killing ANYONE regardless of circumstances, is wrong, but then we have come across countless others in our history that some how have it justified to kill others...maybe our version of morality is flawed? if we consider them as brain washed, maybe they, too, will consider us as being brain washed for not considering their side of things.




(yup, i'm dealing with stuff)


EDIT: when i say 'you' i mean the reader in general, and no one in specific.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 7, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> does reality exist?


Does it matter if reality exists? Whatever truths there might or might not be about reality, you are still constrained to it. If this is a dream or a simulation, you're still operating within the rules of that system, and knowing about it changes nothing. It's as real as it needs to be within the framing that you exist within it.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 7, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Does it matter if reality exists? Whatever truths there might or might not be about reality, you are still constrained to it. If this is a dream or a simulation, you're still operating within the rules of that system, and knowing about it changes nothing. It's as real as it needs to be within the framing that you exist within it.



though i agree with that, but when it comes to dealing with others reality, things will get heated. in my current state of mind, its peace if you're dealing with yourself, but anarchy when dealing with others. 

mind you, when i use 'anarchy' i dont mean the chaos that media makes it out to be, but that 'everyman for himself' and govern yourself accordingly. Though in that state of mind, you may never really get much done if you're just doing everything with yourself. 

gah, when is my next therapy!?


----------



## TedEH (Jul 7, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> but when it comes to dealing with others reality


You can't "deal with other people's reality" (what does that even mean?), you can only deal with other people's point of view. People don't exist in different realities, they just internalize things on different terms. Are we talking about arguing? 'Cause it sounds like we're talking about just arguing. Disagreeing with someone is a not an existential or deep thing.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 7, 2021)

TedEH said:


> You can't "deal with other people's reality" (what does that even mean?), you can only deal with other people's point of view. People don't exist in different realities, they just internalize things on different terms. Are we talking about arguing? 'Cause it sounds like we're talking about just arguing. Disagreeing with someone is a not an existential or deep thing.



not talking about arguing, but rather understanding the difference between 'things that should be' vs 'things that are' on a global level. If something 'should be' a certain way, why is that? if things are a certain way, why is that? should it just be status quo? or change for improvement? who's definition is being utilized for 'improvement'? 

i'm just thinking abstractly


----------



## TedEH (Jul 7, 2021)

If you ask me, and nobody did, but hey, it's the internet so I'm gonna post anyway, these are meaningless questions without being specific about what those "things" are. In the abstract, there is no answer. It's like asking "what is the best?" The best what? And best by what criteria? And according to who or for what purpose?


----------



## bostjan (Jul 7, 2021)

Can't answer an opened-ended question without giving an open-ended answer.

What's best for you is whatever you determine is best for you that you won't end up regretting later. Or, in many cases, whichever choices you ultimately end up regretting least.

Reality is never what someone else experiences. People are horrible observers, generally, so make assumptions about reality based on your own observations, then test those assumptions when prudent, and adjust your working model of reality accordingly.

Your eyes can see less than 1% of the E/M spectrum. Your ears can hear less than 1% of the acoustic spectrum. Your nose can distinguish the differences between maybe 0.01% of chemicals you contact. On top of that, your brain maybe accurately transfers 0.001% of those stimuli into your long term memory. Compound that with the fact that a person takes up 10^-82 of space and lives a lifespan (at most) 10^-8 that of the universe, and we really experience a negligible amount of reality.

But so what? We don't need to experience all of that, and we probably wouldn't want to.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 7, 2021)

*sigh
i need to shut my over thinking brain 

thanks folks


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jul 7, 2021)

I honestly think that Atheism is a non-prophet organization.


;>)/


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 8, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Does it matter if reality exists? Whatever truths there might or might not be about reality, you are still constrained to it. If this is a dream or a simulation, you're still operating within the rules of that system, and knowing about it changes nothing. It's as real as it needs to be within the framing that you exist within it.



This is essentially Schopenhauer's rebuttal to solopsism. "yeah, sure, but so what?"

@soliloquy Arthur Schopenhauer dealt with a lot of the questions you're asking. If you're earnest in seeking answers I recommend reading some of his work regarding reality and representation. It's dense, you gotta want it, and it wouldn't do justice to try and represent his ideas here but it's been tremendously helpful for me as a chronic overthinker who can't afford therapy.

Discordianism also has some things to say on the matter:

*Greater Poop:* Is Eris true?
*Malaclypse the Younger:* Everything is true.
*GP:* Even false things?
*M2:* Even false things are true.
*GP:* How can that be?
*M2:* I don't know man, I didn't do it.

For me the punchline of all of this is that existence is inherently meaningless, so you get to choose your own adventure. Have fun out there!


----------



## TedEH (Jul 9, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> This is essentially Schopenhauer's rebuttal to solopsism.


I had to google the guy. I get the impression that this one point might be the limit of what I share with this guys views, at least as far as I can pick up from a quick google search. That kind of stuff, to my eyes, goes too far off the philosophical deep end to be useful - although I guess that makes it appropriate for this thread.


----------



## budda (Jul 9, 2021)

@bostjan those stats are interesting!

Deep thought:

Has "when rubber meets the road" ever been used in reference to used condoms?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 9, 2021)

budda said:


> @bostjan those stats are interesting!
> 
> Deep thought:
> 
> Has "when rubber meets the road" ever been used in reference to used condoms?



queue the trucker song metaphors.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 9, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I had to google the guy. I get the impression that this one point might be the limit of what I share with this guys views, at least as far as I can pick up from a quick google search. That kind of stuff, to my eyes, goes too far off the philosophical deep end to be useful - although I guess that makes it appropriate for this thread.



Directly on topic, hahaha. He's an overthinker's thinker perhaps, painstakingly thorough in a way that gives my busy mind peace where little else can.

Ultimately, reading philosophy is always an exercise in suspension of disbelief and entertaining propositions without necessarily buying into them. Whether that's an interesting or useful process is, of course, entirely personal.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 9, 2021)

budda said:


> @bostjan those stats are interesting!
> 
> Deep thought:
> 
> Has "when rubber meets the road" ever been used in reference to used condoms?


English idioms are weird.

"Absence makes the heart grow fonder" - no, I'm pretty sure removing your heart from your ribcage makes you deader.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 9, 2021)

If a pineapple upside-down cake is _supposed_ to be upside-down, isn't it a pineapple right-side-up cake?


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 9, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> If a pineapple upside-down cake is _supposed_ to be upside-down, isn't it a pineapple right-side-up cake?



I have to imagine that next door to the inventor of the upside-down cake there was an asshole baker who put pineapple at the bottom of his cakes to confuse his customers.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Jul 13, 2021)

It blows my mind to think how all the things that mean the world to us are totally insignificant on the bigger scale of time and space. I was looking at some prehistoric ancient species of animals and insects the other day and the time they existed for before they went extinct is huge compared to how long we have been on the planet, let alone how long civilized society has existed, and how complicated it has become. And how easily it can all go away. In a way of saying, life is all about fulfilling your primal needs and sort of making an effort to evolve. We make sci fi and wonder about discovering ruins of some ancient advanced civilization. But the way it looks, we might be the ruins of the ancient civilization discovered some day. We have built so much on this world..


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2021)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> It blows my mind to think how all the things that mean the world to us are totally insignificant on the bigger scale of time and space. I was looking at some prehistoric ancient species of animals and insects the other day and the time they existed for before they went extinct is huge compared to how long we have been on the planet, let alone how long civilized society has existed, and how complicated it has become. And how easily it can all go away. In a way of saying, life is all about fulfilling your primal needs and sort of making an effort to evolve. We make sci fi and wonder about discovering ruins of some ancient advanced civilization. But the way it looks, we might be the ruins of the ancient civilization discovered some day. We have built so much on this world..



Yes, some day, there will be a species of sentient beings looking absolutely alien to us, that will excavate the ruins of our civilization. When they do, I hope that they try out a used prestige.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

Where did dubstep go? From like 2010 to 2012 it was everywhere shining brightly and then just disappeared. I kind of miss the BWAAAAH WAAAAAH WAH WAH WAH WEEDLY WEEDLY stuff. I was hoping for a cool combination Djentstep but I guess I'll just have to do it myself.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 13, 2021)

Dubstep came on strong with a very idiosyncratic sound, but I'm guessing that it didn't last in prominence because it really only had one move. One may say the same of djent, so djentstep would really only have two moves.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 13, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Where did dubstep go? From like 2010 to 2012 it was everywhere shining brightly and then just disappeared. I kind of miss the BWAAAAH WAAAAAH WAH WAH WAH WEEDLY WEEDLY stuff. I was hoping for a cool combination Djentstep but I guess I'll just have to do it myself.


not exactly djent, but try the song "The Mighty Masturbator" by Devin Townsend. Its more closer to house music and metal combined. It is a long song, and the randomlness occurs somewhere in the middle of the song.


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2021)

SHUT THE FUCK UP, WUB WUB


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 17, 2021)

Doesn't the phrase "second to none" actually mean 'one less than nothing'? I hear people using it all the time to describe sub par things.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 17, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> Doesn't the phrase "second to none" actually mean 'one less than nothing'? I hear people using it all the time to describe sub par things.


Yeah, that one always got me. "its one tick better than nothing".


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 17, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> Doesn't the phrase "second to none" actually mean 'one less than nothing'? I hear people using it all the time to describe sub par things.



I have thought about this phrase often as well. I think the intended meaning is a superlative, as in: the item described is not second in whatever relevant quality to anything because it is the best of its kind.

The phrase is extremely ambiguous the way it is worded, however. After reading your interpretation, I had to really think for a minute to come back to the above.

I am not sure I've ever heard it, but it's interesting and definitely illustrative of that ambiguity that you hear people using it to mean the opposite of its "intended" meaning, and presumably being understood by at least some the people they're addressing. Which is to say that in a purely descriptive sense of how language works, both are "correct."

Language is weird.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 17, 2021)

I think it's meant to mean "it's second to no one." Meaning it's #1 all the time.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 17, 2021)

This is the first time I've ever heard of people using "second to none" as derogatory. But I assume it's the same people saying "could care less" or "bowl in a china shop".


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 17, 2021)

StevenC said:


> bowl in a china shop


Haven’t seen that one before. 

Is it used in place of “bull in a china shop?”


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 17, 2021)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Haven’t seen that one before.
> 
> Is it used in place of “bull in a china shop?”


For all intensive purposes, yes


----------



## budda (Jul 17, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> For all intensive purposes, yes



*Intents and purposes.

Why are potatoe chips called chips and not flakes?


----------



## bostjan (Jul 17, 2021)

budda said:


> *Intents and purposes.
> 
> Why are potatoe chips called chips and not flakes?


Potato*

Don't misunderestimate me!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 17, 2021)

*potato 

or if you're in LORT: Po-TA-to


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 17, 2021)

damn you @bostjan ! You beat me to it. haha


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 17, 2021)

budda said:


> *Intents and purposes.
> 
> Why are potatoe chips called chips and not flakes?


Irregardless.


----------



## budda (Jul 17, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Potato*
> 
> Don't misunderestimate me!



 don't type while holding a baby!


----------



## StevenC (Jul 18, 2021)

budda said:


> *Intents and purposes.


You've never heard that cat phrase?


----------



## narad (Jul 18, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eggcorn

"old-timer's disease" lol, hadn't heard that one before


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 18, 2021)

StevenC said:


> You've never heard that cat phrase?


Supposably


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## LordCashew (Jul 18, 2021)

Are you tryin’ to give me Sasparilla or something?

Worst case Ontario…


----------



## Bodes (Jul 18, 2021)

Which pacific turn of phrase are you all getting mad about now?


----------



## TedEH (Jul 18, 2021)

This thread has turned into what I sound like when I try to speak french.
Drive by the furniture store: "Oh hey, they sell moobles!"


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 19, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> *potato
> 
> or if you're in LORT: Po-TA-to


LOTR*


TedEH said:


> This thread has turned into what I sound like when I try to speak french.
> Drive by the furniture store: "Oh hey, they sell moobles!"


"Welcome to Sir luh Ta-BLUH"


----------



## bostjan (Jul 19, 2021)

TedEH said:


> This thread has turned into what I sound like when I try to speak french.
> Drive by the furniture store: "Oh hey, they sell moobles!"


Bone joor moan amigo frank-o-phone!

I had car trouble in the middle of Quebec (out somewhere in the countryside) and stopped at a gas station and asked the clerk: "Zhe bah-zwan kel-kuh-shows. On on-glay sah saw-pel 'screwdriver.' Zhe neh say pah luh gnome on fron-say. Pwee-zhe see voo play oon steel-o et pap-ee-eh?" They understandably looked at me like I was an idiot and said "J'ne te comprends pas." Me: "Ooon steeeel-oh et pap-eee-eh, see voooo play." They hand me a piece of paper and a pencil, and I draw a screwdriver. Clerk: "Oh, a screwdri*ver*?" 

I'm horrible at French, as you'd now know if you tried to read that. 

English is a messed up language, though. Take the pineapple, for example. It's called ananas in pretty much every language, but Christopher Colombus named the stupid thing after a pine cone in Spanish (pina, with the n-yay thingie), and some English bloke thought that it's be more clever if they put apple at the end of it to indicate that it was edible, and that somehow caught on.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 19, 2021)

bostjan said:


> It's called ananas in pretty much every language


I've seen the memes, but isn't is really like 50/50 what it's called in a given language?



bostjan said:


> Bone joor moan amigo frank-o-phone!


The funny thing is, I think I can handle the accent/pronunciation pretty well, I just have this weird mental block where I can't say anything in french without feeling like I sound like a 5 year old, and I just bail out back to english. I can even read quebec text messages pretty easily sometimes. ....sometimes.

This last year or so though, being literally unable to leave Quebec, has left me feeling pretty isolated thanks to the language thing. I think this is the first time someone could ask me "do you want to move to Ontario" and I'd go.... yeah, kinda. It's a combination of being stuck here for an extended time, and I feel like there's also an increasing nationalistic sentiment. I mean, why do I want to stay somewhere I'm not wanted?

I watched my parents dog for a few days this past week, and as you'd expect, people will stop and comment on the dog. People like dogs. But they comment in french of course. That's cool, I understand well enough, but I can't answer in french so I reply (not to be rude) but in english with some extra hand gestures to try to help bridge the gap. Every time I did this, I got glared at like I was some kind of alien and then they just left.

I don't want that to be my home. I'm done defending it.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 19, 2021)

TedEH said:


> .. Every time I did this, I got glared at like I was some kind of alien and then they just left...



oh yes the glare! I know that all too well. You should have seen the face one realtor lady gave me when I was house hunting. I think she probably would have thrown me out if she could have ha

I myself stopped trying to learn once the housing market exploded beyond reach. There's just no point anymore since being here isn't going to be very long term. I'll just do my job for now and save as much as I can, and move on when the time comes. (or when they kick all the anglos out. Whichever comes first ha)


----------



## bostjan (Jul 19, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I've seen the memes, but isn't is really like 50/50 what it's called in a given language?
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, I think I can handle the accent/pronunciation pretty well, I just have this weird mental block where I can't say anything in french without feeling like I sound like a 5 year old, and I just bail out back to english. I can even read quebec text messages pretty easily sometimes. ....sometimes.
> ...


Just say "Ill mord lay fron-say."  (definitely don't say that)

Hand gestures are the greatest and worst thing about trying to bridge any language gap. I love that there is this little blob of French-speaking people in North America, but they (understandably) have to defend their language vehemently in order to not be assimilated. Look at Belize trying to be English-speaking in central america. It didn't really work out. But, if you don't identify with the people living around you, life's going to be pretty rough, long term. I'm sure the novelty is great for a year or maybe two, but then you are settled in and, even if you can talk to people, you can't really communicate in a way that makes you feel intelligent, and that will work its way under your skin until you just want to get out. Either that or really immerse yourself in French until you totally own it.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 19, 2021)

I even know enough to know that "mord" feels an awkward word choice, probably should be "tue" instead.... I think? It's like saying "he deads frechs".
But since I only have like 30% confidence that I'm right about that, every time I speak french I feel like I'm the guy saying "I dog. He dead french".


bostjan said:


> I'm sure the novelty is great for a year or maybe two


Or 30  ....


----------



## TedEH (Jul 19, 2021)

There's probably some deep-thoughts potential in trying to figure out how I've convinced myself it's ok to live this way for so long.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 19, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I even know enough to know that "mord" feels an awkward word choice, probably should be "tue" instead.... I think? It's like saying "he deads frechs".
> But since I only have like 30% confidence that I'm right about that, every time I speak french I feel like I'm the guy saying "I dog. He dead french".
> 
> Or 30  ....


That's a little more extreme than what I was going for.  My French is awful, though, as I said, so my "Il mord les Francais" would probably sound like "Il meurt. Les Francais." 

Growing up speaking Slovene, German, and English, you'd think I could speak at least one of those properly...

All languages exist basically because someone long ago had trouble speaking.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 20, 2021)

See I realized afterwords that I completely read that wrong - I read "mord" as "mort" - proving that my low confidence level is warranted.
The "common knowledge" around language is that the way to learn is immersion - but I've been here 30 years and had no idea what the word for bite was.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 20, 2021)

TedEH said:


> See I realized afterwords that I completely read that wrong - I read "mord" as "mort" - proving that my low confidence level is warranted.
> The "common knowledge" around language is that the way to learn is immersion - but I've been here 30 years and had no idea what the word for bite was.


Maybe because so many Quebecois _do_ speak English, so it's a viable option to speak English and use gestures; otherwise you'd be left with only the option to speak French and use gestures.

My Russian is plain awful, but I moved to Russia without any Russian. Few people in Russia speak English. As awful as my Russian is, I learned >99.9% of it because I had no other choice than to learn it. I live less than an hour away from Quebec, and I used to go there for work a few times a year. I have come across some locals with whom I was only able to communicate in (broken) French, but 100% of my work colleagues there speak fluent English, some better than I do.

----------------

Since we tend to communicate by gestures whenever speech gets difficult, perhaps it is some indication that humans spoke to each other via gestures at some point in time before agriculture and civilization allowed us to live in larger groups. Also, if you look at how Jane Goodall was able to teach human sign language to other great apes, it could suggest that humans might have communicated this way very very long ago.

Since all vertebrate animal life on the planet very likely evolved from a single species of animal, it might have given us a propensity to communicate with other species in certain ways. For example, if you were approached by some unknown animal in the forest, and it was making a hissing sound and bearing its teeth, you'd likely take that as a threat, since we've learned from a myriad of other species that those cues mean "stay away." On the other hand, if intelligent extraterrestrial life exists, it might have developed language in a totally different direction than how language developed on Earth, so it might be nearly impossible to understand them if we ever do cross paths.


----------



## nightlight (Jul 22, 2021)

I've been wondering what's going to happen to the global economy. Most governments are talking about bringing a halt to years of stimulus, and you can already see inflation in the price of things because of the pandemic. When the cash tap stops, I think we'll realise that all our money has plummeted in value overnight.

I'm also really worried about the kind of malware that was revealed in the Pegasus Reports. If governments can hack into your phone using some Israeli company's software, you can bet cyber criminals will come up with an equivalent. Heck, we've been seeing Microsoft and Solarwinds being hacked. If you can activate a camera on a phone and listen to someone talking to someone, it might be very easy to pull that off.

Heck, for the last 20 years, I always had this feeling that "some thing" has been following me around and trying to ruin my life. Got to have been something like this, maybe some nerfed version, or possibly even more advanced. I know, loony tunes, I am the game and I can play it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 22, 2021)

What we know is a drop. The safe assumption for some time now (since Snowden at the _very_ least) is that anyone who wants to listen in on your phone, can. We live in a time when stuff like MKUltra and COINTELPRO are declassified, you can go watch a documentary on Netflix about some guy whose dad got dosed with LSD and CIA fake-suicided, all declassified now. This was total conspiracy nutjob bait within my lifespan and now it's just something else to zone out to after a day at work. Mark Zuckerberberg covers his laptop camera, that also tells us something.

To me, this all entails that what _isn't_ declassified regarding surveillance and social engineering must be substantial. I don't spend too much time worrying about what all that may be, that way lies madness.

On the other hand, evolution has wired us to recognize patterns, and our brains are notorious for noticing them where they don't actually exist, especially in hindsight. It's easy to look back and see the choices that consolidate dynastic wealth, or lead someone to great brilliance, for example, as having some greater design or significance to what is actually a mostly-random string of events. To me, this assumption that all patterns are meaningful is the base assumption (and chief shortcoming) of practices like chaos magick.

For not the first and likely not the last time in this thread, I turn to the teachings of Eris, specifically, this excerpt on the nature of Operation Mindfuck (OM) and the double-bind, which carries substantial implication regarding assumptions and conspiracy theories:

"Thus, the outsider is immediately trapped in a double-bind: the only safe assumption is that anything a Discordian does is somehow related to OM, but, since this leads directly to paranoia, this is not a "safe" assumption after all, and the "risky" hypothesis that whatever the Discordians are doing is harmless may be "safer" in the long run, perhaps. Every aspect of OM follows, or accentuates, this double-bind."


----------



## bostjan (Jul 22, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> >>stuff<<



Honestly, I'm much more surprised stuff like this gets declassified and becomes public knowledge than I am that it happened at all.

Think about how messed up something would have to have been for the government to look at the file and say, "Naw, this one goes to the shredder," if this is the stuff that they are telling us about.

But also, maybe it's sort of smart in this day and age, since the enemies of the US could probably manage to find out nearly anything, and by the government releasing these things, they reserve a little bit of credibility for when North Korea releases hacked documents about 2-4-5 Trioxin or whatever.


----------



## iamaom (Jul 29, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Honestly, I'm much more surprised stuff like this gets declassified and becomes public knowledge than I am that it happened at all.


I don't think the public gives a single fuck to be honest, and the US government knows the few who do are in no position to do anything about it. I kind of already knew in the back of my mind, but covid really made me consciously aware that most of the population simply doesn't care about anything as long as their personal life is fine. The cost of causing social unease about the world's problems (covid, climate change, wealth disparity, etc.) and having a quality of life decrease while not accomplishing anything is simply too much for the average joe: If we build more houses then my retirement goes up in smoke, if we focus on renewable energy then hillbilly's will lose their jobs and vote for more Trumps, if we increase the minimum wage Live Laugh Love signs at walmart might get more expensive, if we have universal healthcare I won't be able to afford to go to Disney land this year, etc. I work an essential job at a hospital the entire pandemic, hearing about forever WFH from dudes who own a house that's value skyrocketed the past year (pricing me out of the market) and don't give a single fuck about anyone else is really starting to drive me insane. Wanting to do actually anything about anything gets you labeled as an "extremist". I think this is why LGBT rights and BLM were so popular, you can help "fix" a problem without actually having to change your life any: throw a bumper sticker on your car and like a few posts on facebook and reap the social praise.


----------



## narad (Jul 29, 2021)

iamaom said:


> I think this is why LGBT rights and BLM were so popular, you can help "fix" a problem without actually having to change your life any: throw a bumper sticker on your car and like a few posts on facebook and reap the social praise.



It's not like a concrete problem like shit water in Flint -- if people change their perceptions and outwards behaviors then they are helping to fix things.


----------



## nightlight (Jul 29, 2021)

What really gets me is the fact that even if we find out something like the phone hacking, we can do nothing. Because the governments want it that way. A government of the people, by the people and for the people is no longer a valid assumption. We saw it with Trump, we see it with Modi, we see it with Xi. Once these guys get a hold of power, they will do anything they can to perpetuate it, literally murder and incarcerate people for no reason.

Where does that leave the common folk? We just go on toiling away in a corrupt economic and political system that makes zero sense because if we protest, we would lose our jobs or just those days pay, making it prohibitive.

Is this what it all boiled down to? No American dream? No peace? No rest?


----------



## bostjan (Jul 29, 2021)

iamaom said:


> I don't think the public gives a single fuck to be honest, and the US government knows the few who do are in no position to do anything about it. I kind of already knew in the back of my mind, but covid really made me consciously aware that most of the population simply doesn't care about anything as long as their personal life is fine. The cost of causing social unease about the world's problems (covid, climate change, wealth disparity, etc.) and having a quality of life decrease while not accomplishing anything is simply too much for the average joe: If we build more houses then my retirement goes up in smoke, if we focus on renewable energy then hillbilly's will lose their jobs and vote for more Trumps, if we increase the minimum wage Live Laugh Love signs at walmart might get more expensive, if we have universal healthcare I won't be able to afford to go to Disney land this year, etc. I work an essential job at a hospital the entire pandemic, hearing about forever WFH from dudes who own a house that's value skyrocketed the past year (pricing me out of the market) and don't give a single fuck about anyone else is really starting to drive me insane. Wanting to do actually anything about anything gets you labeled as an "extremist". I think this is why LGBT rights and BLM were so popular, you can help "fix" a problem without actually having to change your life any: throw a bumper sticker on your car and like a few posts on facebook and reap the social praise.


Everything you said is correct, but I would think that the government being embarrassed by something like experimenting on citizens with LSD without their consent or whatever would still have some consequences. For example, diplomacy with other nations might be affected in a negative way, or, activity of fringe groups might become more directed toward government operations. Neither of those would cause significant injury to the government, but the sum of these small problems would very likely be more of a nuisance than the trouble of keeping quiet (probably).


----------



## nightlight (Jul 29, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Everything you said is correct, but I would think that the government being embarrassed by something like experimenting on citizens with LSD without their consent or whatever would still have some consequences. For example, diplomacy with other nations might be affected in a negative way, or, activity of fringe groups might become more directed toward government operations. Neither of those would cause significant injury to the government, but the sum of these small problems would very likely be more of a nuisance than the trouble of keeping quiet (probably).



Nah, look at the Uighur genocide in China, or the mass of cyber hacking going on. Everyone says stuff, but no one does a thing. 

The US called for allies to boycott the Winter Olympics and Britain came out immediately to say it wouldn't. The same reason they pulled out of Afghanistan and are now pulling out of Iraq. Mission wasn't accomplished, but who cares or remembers those who died? 

These are really bad times, international diplomacy is no longer like it was. Commerce seems to dictate everything. And international politics is all about "you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours."


----------



## budda (Jul 29, 2021)

I think that's been international politics from the get-go, the alternative being "I'll crush you and maybe take you over" (which has also happened).


----------



## nightlight (Jul 29, 2021)

budda said:


> I think that's been international politics from the get-go, the alternative being "I'll crush you and maybe take you over" (which has also happened).



Yeah, but there's a distinct dynastic trend/family friends trend now. These guys all know each other well enough to get in bed with each other. It's like Communism. The big fish all in the politburo, the little guys all working themselves harder all the time.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 29, 2021)

nightlight said:


> Yeah, but there's a distinct dynastic trend/family friends trend now. These guys all know each other well enough to get in bed with each other. It's like Communism. The big fish all in the politburo, the little guys all working themselves harder all the time.


Pretty sure this has been happening since the times of pharaohs Caesars.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 30, 2021)

nightlight said:


> Yeah, but there's a distinct dynastic trend/family friends trend now. These guys all know each other well enough to get in bed with each other. It's like Communism. The big fish all in the politburo, the little guys all working themselves harder all the time.


I don't think you know what communism is.


----------



## budda (Jul 30, 2021)

Does Bezos use a burner phone?


----------



## nightlight (Jul 31, 2021)

StevenC said:


> I don't think you know what communism is.



Actually, a system where the people on top perpetuate power for themselves and their coterie, while keeping the people submissive through handouts while constantly spying on them like Big Brother, sounds a lot like it.


----------



## Bodes (Jul 31, 2021)

Got this thought while playing with my son.

If babies/toddlers know more than they say, why do adults say more than they know?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 31, 2021)

nightlight said:


> Actually, a system where the people on top perpetuate power for themselves and their coterie, while keeping the people submissive through handouts while constantly spying on them like Big Brother, sounds a lot like it.


You definitely don't know what communism is.


----------



## budda (Jul 31, 2021)

Bodes said:


> Got this thought while playing with my son.
> 
> If babies/toddlers know more than they say, why do adults say more than they know?



Illusion of knowledge to appear higher up the socio-economic ladder, in hopes to move up said ladder?


----------



## nightlight (Jul 31, 2021)

StevenC said:


> You definitely don't know what communism is.



Little point in my explaining that my home state is run by a communist government. It's nothing like what they say in the textbooks, the system has changed from what Marx and Lenin envisaged.


----------



## narad (Jul 31, 2021)

nightlight said:


> Little point in my explaining that my home state is run by a communist government. It's nothing like what they say in the textbooks, the system has changed from what Marx and Lenin envisaged.



But there's a difference between a definition and an implementation. The tail doesn't wag the dog: if your country's government doesn't fit the definition of communism, it doesn't change the definition, it just means that government is a poor example of it.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 31, 2021)

narad said:


> But there's a difference between a definition and an implementation. The tail doesn't wag the dog: if your country's government doesn't fit the definition of communism, it doesn't change the definition, it just means that government is a poor example of it.


Are you trying to tell me the CCP might be dishonest?


----------



## nightlight (Jul 31, 2021)

narad said:


> But there's a difference between a definition and an implementation. The tail doesn't wag the dog: if your country's government doesn't fit the definition of communism, it doesn't change the definition, it just means that government is a poor example of it.



Look at Chinese "democracy" as an example of modern day Communism.

There's a funny story out here about the Communists. So a guy buys a breadfruit for a good price and loads it on top of a bus in Tamil Nadu that is heading for Kerala. In Kerala, when he gets down, he tries to get the breadfruit off the top of the bus, but he is met by a guy who says you can't do that yourself, you have to pay us to do it. It's our job. The guy wants more money than the cost of the breadfruit, so the buyer just leaves it there. The bus makes many more trips between Kerala and Tamil Nadu. No one takes the breadfruit down and it rots on top of the bus.

While that may not fit into your view of what Communism is, I can assure you it is. My family lost hundreds of acres of land when they imposed an arbitrary land ceiling on anyone who didn't have a rubber plantation. At one point, the Communists realised that some of them had cashew plantations, so the law was hurriedly changed to include cashew. Then, after they sold the land, cashew plantations were also brought under the ceiling.

There were plus points, Kerala is now a first world state in India judging by development indices. But no industry is able to come up and there are high rates of suicide and alcoholism.

Again, this may not fit into your text book definition of Communism as viewed through an American prism, but I assure you it is.

In the same vein, many people would not view America as a Communist country, but it's interesting how they've been handing out money to people and the state keeps buying stakes in companies to keep them afloat. In many cases, rich people were able to secure funds that were meant for the poor. And you have to always keep the guy at the top happy by greasing palms in order to do business. That's why Google and Facebook and Microsoft have not been broken up yet, even though they are monopolistic businesses and are clearly afoul of anti-trust/anti-competition laws.


----------



## narad (Jul 31, 2021)

nightlight said:


> There's a funny story out here about the Communists. So a guy buys a breadfruit for a good price and loads it on top of a bus in Tamil Nadu that is heading for Kerala. In Kerala, when he gets down, he tries to get the breadfruit off the top of the bus, but he is met by a guy who says you can't do that yourself, you have to pay us to do it. It's our job. The guy wants more money than the cost of the breadfruit, so the buyer just leaves it there. The bus makes many more trips between Kerala and Tamil Nadu. No one takes the breadfruit down and it rots on top of the bus.
> 
> While that may not fit into your view of what Communism is, I can assure you it is.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but even the not-very-good USA public school system teaches the distinction between the definition of communism and how various countries' implementations vary from it. Just because this sort of thing exists in the world, and because you call it communism, doesn't mean that it's somehow more accurately communism than the definition of communism.

You have a traditional wedding. At your wedding, all the groomsman get drunk and shit on the floor. You come to me saying, "Man, I hate traditional weddings... there was shit everywhere". I say, "Hmm, that doesn't sound like a traditional wedding." You say, "Nah, I have the wedding certificate, and everyone there called it a traditional wedding, so I assure you that it was."

Yes, life in a communist country is not like the ideals of that form of government. Not every aspect of life in a democracy is perfectly aligned with the idea of a democracy. That doesn't make these governments not these things.


----------



## nightlight (Aug 1, 2021)

narad said:


> I'm sorry but even the not-very-good USA public school system teaches the distinction between the definition of communism and how various countries' implementations vary from it. Just because this sort of thing exists in the world, and because you call it communism, doesn't mean that it's somehow more accurately communism than the definition of communism.
> 
> You have a traditional wedding. At your wedding, all the groomsman get drunk and shit on the floor. You come to me saying, "Man, I hate traditional weddings... there was shit everywhere". I say, "Hmm, that doesn't sound like a traditional wedding." You say, "Nah, I have the wedding certificate, and everyone there called it a traditional wedding, so I assure you that it was."
> 
> Yes, life in a communist country is not like the ideals of that form of government. Not every aspect of life in a democracy is perfectly aligned with the idea of a democracy. That doesn't make these governments not these things.



My point wasn't that it's somehow more communist, my point was that Communism has morphed from the traditional textbook definition. Do you honestly believe that the Chinese government, or Vietnam, is looking for sharing the common means of production, or removing social hierarchies? Yet for all practical purposes, they are the first countries that we would point to if we were to name a Communist nation. 

Seizing land for distribution to the people, demanding a share of the production from every industry, organising strikes where every participant gets food, booze and money for participating... That's what Kerala communism is like. In that sense, they still lean on Marx and Lenin for their doctrine, and there's less of the Stalinist version that involves persecuting and purging your own people to stay in power. Thankfully, because the country as a whole is a democracy, they have to fight elections to stay in power. 

Capitalism in the Western world has also metamorphosed into something unrecognisable. While the state is not supposed to own the means of production, they have been pumping in money and taking stakes in firms to keep them afloat. They've also been handing out thousands of dollars to the people, something I would have expected China to be doing instead, yet they haven't.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 1, 2021)

nightlight said:


> My point wasn't that it's somehow more communist, my point was that Communism has morphed from the traditional textbook definition. Do you honestly believe that the Chinese government, or Vietnam, is looking for sharing the common means of production, or removing social hierarchies? Yet for all practical purposes, they are the first countries that we would point to if we were to name a Communist nation.
> 
> Seizing land for distribution to the people, demanding a share of the production from every industry, organising strikes where every participant gets food, booze and money for participating... That's what Kerala communism is like. In that sense, they still lean on Marx and Lenin for their doctrine, and there's less of the Stalinist version that involves persecuting and purging your own people to stay in power. Thankfully, because the country as a whole is a democracy, they have to fight elections to stay in power.
> 
> Capitalism in the Western world has also metamorphosed into something unrecognisable. While the state is not supposed to own the means of production, they have been pumping in money and taking stakes in firms to keep them afloat. They've also been handing out thousands of dollars to the people, something I would have expected China to be doing instead, yet they haven't.


You've come to the right thread, because this is a deeply stupid thought.


----------



## narad (Aug 1, 2021)

Apparently...

If you intercede in the market to keep companies afloat, you're communist. 

If you don't intercede in the market to break up big companies, you're communist. 

If you're actually communist but you have corrupt people exploiting their power, you're not communist.

I give up.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2021)

Since it's Olympic season, here's a thought: 

How come we no longer hold the "naked men punching eachother in the dick" competition, which seemed to be so popular based on its frequent appearance on ancient pottery?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 1, 2021)

Randy said:


> Since it's Olympic season, here's a thought:
> 
> How come we no longer hold the "naked men punching eachother in the dick" competition, which seemed to be so popular based on its frequent appearance on ancient pottery?



They died out for presumably apparent reasons.


----------



## nightlight (Aug 1, 2021)

StevenC said:


> You've come to the right thread, because this is a deeply stupid thought.





narad said:


> Apparently...
> 
> If you intercede in the market to keep companies afloat, you're communist.
> 
> ...



1) Interceding in the markets is one thing, printing trillions of dollars to keep companies and the economies afloat is another.

2) You're confusing the issue. I said the only reason they don't intercede is because the American tech giants like Facebook and Google are just as hand in glove as Alibaba and Huawei are with the Chinese government. Yet the sauce that's good for the goose isn't apparently as good as the sauce for the gander. You can argue from the States that the Chinese government is behind those companies, from this side you could argue that by not acting, the US government is effectively doing the same thing. 

3) Actually, it's a perversion of Communism when things are run like that. Not at all what Marx and Lenin intended.


----------



## nightlight (Aug 1, 2021)

StevenC said:


> You've come to the right thread, because this is a deeply stupid thought.



Yes, I agree. Try to keep up.


----------



## nightlight (Aug 1, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Are you trying to tell me the CCP might be dishonest?



I'd argue that they're the present day version of the Nazi Socialists, i.e. not socialists, but definitely Nazis. You just need to look at the South China Sea, their border dispute with India and their propaganda machinery to see that they are about to pursue the same expansionist agenda in the near future.


----------



## narad (Aug 1, 2021)

nightlight said:


> 1) Interceding in the markets is one thing, printing trillions of dollars to keep companies and the economies afloat is another.
> 
> 2) You're confusing the issue. I said the only reason they don't intercede is because the American tech giants like Facebook and Google are just as hand in glove as Alibaba and Huawei are with the Chinese government. Yet the sauce that's good for the goose isn't apparently as good as the sauce for the gander. You can argue from the States that the Chinese government is behind those companies, from this side you could argue that by not acting, the US government is effectively doing the same thing.
> 
> 3) Actually, it's a perversion of Communism when things are run like that. Not at all what Marx and Lenin intended.



Well I agree with 3. And add, a perversion of communism is not a good example of what communism means.

Regarding the other points, seems really off base and tangential. I'll just say as someone that runs in big tech circles, from within FB/Google, the US government is not considered a friendly and supportive entity.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 1, 2021)

narad said:


> Regarding the other points, seems really off base and tangential. I'll just say as someone that runs in big tech circles, from within FB/Google, the US government is not considered a friendly and supportive entity.



Tinfoil hat time! While I absolutely believe the narrative in those circles is as you say, I also absolutely believe that those companies roll over and show their bellies/whoever's metadata to the NSA without hesitation, so whether by intention or happenstance, they are tools of the surveillance state panopticon. 

We aren't Google and Facebook's customers, we (or more specifically, our metadata) are their products.


----------



## narad (Aug 1, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Tinfoil hat time! While I absolutely believe the narrative in those circles is as you say, I also absolutely believe that those companies roll over and show their bellies/whoever's metadata to the NSA without hesitation, so whether by intention or happenstance, they are tools of the surveillance state panopticon.
> 
> We aren't Google and Facebook's customers, we (or more specifically, our metadata) are their products.



Google and Facebook sell *ads*. It was never a secret that their business models rely on building models of user interests, and then to show them things they're likely to buy. You have it wrong in saying that the metadata is their product -- the metadata is an important part of the method. Taking someone's ad and showing it to you is the product. 

These companies exist in the US. If the US government requests data you have, you either give it to them, take them to court, or they take you to court. None of those options sounds particularly buddy-buddy.


----------



## nightlight (Aug 4, 2021)

narad said:


> Well I agree with 3. And add, a perversion of communism is not a good example of what communism means.
> 
> Regarding the other points, seems really off base and tangential. I'll just say as someone that runs in big tech circles, from within FB/Google, the US government is not considered a friendly and supportive entity.



Well, my point was just is that we're a long way from Kansas now as far as those traditional textbook definitions. 

These discussions usually take more time than a long forum post. 

For example, I've never heard of such radical economic theory as printing trillions of dollars out of thin air. That's only possible because there's no longer a gold linkage. 

The dollar itself is the underlying asset. Print more dollars. Dollar value falls. But that means oil prices rise in dollar terms. Everyone rushes to secure dollars. Dollar rises. That's what we've been seeing for over a decade now. It's also why Trump let slip, "We print the money." 

Why does no other government raise that as an issue? Easy, everyone else is also neck deep. If you can just "print" money without it entering supply, as has been the case here, you could just as easily print money and make yourself and your friends rich and hand it out to anyone you like. 

As far as those companies, as @wheresthefbomb posted, they act like quasi-government agencies. Also, look how their value has risen thanks to money flowing into the stock markets. I scratch your back, you scratch mine, pretty much.


----------



## narad (Aug 4, 2021)

nightlight said:


> As far as those companies, as @wheresthefbomb posted, they act like quasi-government agencies. Also, look how their value has risen thanks to money flowing into the stock markets. I scratch your back, you scratch mine, pretty much.



It's weird you think their stock value rose in some sort of kickback scheme rather than the fact that they're incredibly popular, incredibly profitable companies that provide an almost essential service in modern life.


----------



## nightlight (Aug 4, 2021)

narad said:


> It's weird you think their stock value rose in some sort of kickback scheme rather than the fact that they're incredibly popular, incredibly profitable companies that provide an almost essential service in modern life.



Not contesting the fact that they're popular, but it's interesting how billionaires' wealth has skyrocketed during the pandemic while everyone else is tightening their belts.


----------



## narad (Aug 4, 2021)

nightlight said:


> Not contesting the fact that they're popular, but it's interesting how billionaires' wealth has skyrocketed during the pandemic while everyone else is tightening their belts.



It's sad. I'm not sure it's interesting. I think that would imply some unexpected phenomena. If your working class guy or mom-and-pop store was doing e-commerce or media distribution, and the billionaires of the world were running the local open mic night, things would be different.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 4, 2021)

Facebook is an essential service?!

Google even? We got along fine before there was google. We used to use yahoo or askjeeves or northernlight or whatever, which did exactly the same thing. Google became powerful by applying 19th century monopoly tactics to a 21st century business model. If google evaporated tomorrow, yes, it would inconvenience a lot of people, but there's still bing and possibly other shitty search engines that do actually work almost as well. Not saying that those others are any better as corporate overlords, but Google and Facebook are basically just the Microsoft of search engines and social media. Neither of them invented those things - they just made moderate improvements and applied ruthless business tactics to install themselves as monopolies.

I don't have a huge problem with them for doing that. The masses were more than happy to exclusively use those two companies for those two services. But let's not go giving them too much credit.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 4, 2021)

I mean, you could debatably say "we got along fine before that" for anything we consider an essential service. The bar for "essential" is set in some weird places for some thing - some places count bicycle repair shops as essential services. Moving companies count as essential. There are alternatives to those, and we got along fine without them, but someone somewhere decided they provided enough value in the right context that the loss of it would be a considerable setback.

Especially in the context of social distance - it's hard to argue that online services haven't been so far integrated into our lives that their loss wouldn't be a huge problem.

I mean, at this point the majority of "news" comes from twitter and reddit, as far as I can tell. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## StevenC (Aug 4, 2021)

nightlight said:


> For example, I've never heard of such radical economic theory as printing trillions of dollars out of thin air. That's only possible because there's no longer a gold linkage.
> 
> The dollar itself is the underlying asset. Print more dollars. Dollar value falls. But that means oil prices rise in dollar terms. Everyone rushes to secure dollars. Dollar rises. That's what we've been seeing for over a decade now. It's also why Trump let slip, "We print the money."
> 
> Why does no other government raise that as an issue? Easy, everyone else is also neck deep. If you can just "print" money without it entering supply, as has been the case here, you could just as easily print money and make yourself and your friends rich and hand it out to anyone you like.


It really sounds like you don't know anything about economics.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 4, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I mean, you could debatably say "we got along fine before that" for anything we consider an essential service. The bar for "essential" is set in some weird places for some thing - some places count bicycle repair shops as essential services. Moving companies count as essential. There are alternatives to those, and we got along fine without them, but someone somewhere decided they provided enough value in the right context that the loss of it would be a considerable setback.
> 
> Especially in the context of social distance - it's hard to argue that online services haven't been so far integrated into our lives that their loss wouldn't be a huge problem.
> 
> I mean, at this point the majority of "news" comes from twitter and reddit, as far as I can tell. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I'd argue that Facebook is not an essential service from any consistent definition, because, if it suddenly disappeared, the world would be a better place for it, not worse.

The arguable part would be over Google.

Sure, stuff like electric power is "essential services" because, even though my house could do fine without electricity, there are other places that require electric power to function, and those places are necessary to save laves. Maybe there are places where Google is just as necessary, but it's a lot stickier as to whether those places are themselves necessary and also a lot stickier whether or not Google itself is essential to those places.

We might have gotten along fine at some point without electricity, but not in most surviving people's lifetime, versus facebook/google. Also, the infrastructure we used to survive without electricity has been removed. Imagine if your power or my power went out in the middle of January, never to come back. I'd be in danger of freezing to death, since I live somewhere (you too, I imagine) it gets -20°, and all of my heating options are reliant on electricity (wood pellets, oil furnace, electric heating coils). If my Google went out, maybe I wouldn't know the phone number or hours of operation of the plumber I need, but I could still dial 411 without any reliance on Google, or, worst case, go there and read the sign on their door.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 4, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I'd argue that Facebook is not an essential service from any consistent definition, because, if it suddenly disappeared, the world would be a better place for it, not worse.
> 
> The arguable part would be over Google.


Those two "services" are not just the websites though.

Facebook provides communications that some people rely on. There's been conversations on other threads about businesses operating on just instagram, and facebook is also used as the communication center for a lot of business, I would guess moreso. There are people I know who have no cell service, but still carry cell phones so that they can message people through facebook messenger when they have Wifi (which is ubiquitous in a lot of places). It's a serious lifeline for some.

Google's services are similarly very much tied into people's communications and businesses. Gmail suddenly disappearing would be a problem. Youtube is basically what TV used to be, and the "old" version of that isn't really viable anymore. In an age where so much depends on individuals access to information - Google search is the majority of searching happens.

IMO, when someone says "Google + Facebook are essential", it's not about the specific implementation of those services - it's about the acknowledgement that access to information and communication is a big deal. I may have missed the context where those particular companies got singled out.


----------



## nightlight (Aug 4, 2021)

narad said:


> It's sad. I'm not sure it's interesting. I think that would imply some unexpected phenomena. If your working class guy or mom-and-pop store was doing e-commerce or media distribution, and the billionaires of the world were running the local open mic night, things would be different.



It actually is a strange situation. A lot of their fortune made during the pandemic came from the bond purchases by the Fed and cash handouts, which went into the stock market. In that sense, there is a disconnect between the performance of the US economy and the stock market and a lot of experts are calling it a bubble.


----------



## nightlight (Aug 4, 2021)

StevenC said:


> It really sounds like you don't know anything about economics.



More wit and charm.

Have a look at the US debt to GDP ratio and think about what would happen if the US dollar was not treated like the global currency of choice. There's already a movement to strip it of that privilege because of the wanton printing of money.

Their debt is over $20 trillion btw, and the economy has been down for a while.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 4, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Those two "services" are not just the websites though.
> 
> Facebook provides communications that some people rely on. There's been conversations on other threads about businesses operating on just instagram, and facebook is also used as the communication center for a lot of business, I would guess moreso. There are people I know who have no cell service, but still carry cell phones so that they can message people through facebook messenger when they have Wifi (which is ubiquitous in a lot of places). It's a serious lifeline for some.
> 
> ...


That sounds all melodramatic to me.
If they can't contact anyone without facebook, what would happen if they needed to call 911/emergency services?! Do they DM police dispatch and hope someone comes? Maybe ten years from now, but this seems ridiculous to me in 2021. The infrastructure provided by facebook is not an essential service.
[/Old man yells at cloud]


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 4, 2021)

FB messenger is so 2019. I thought everyone was using Signal now ha


----------



## TedEH (Aug 4, 2021)

bostjan said:


> If they can't contact anyone without facebook, what would happen if they needed to call 911/emergency services?!


I don't know how it works in the US, but in Canada you don't need active phone service to call emergency services. If the phone can reach a tower, it can reach 911.

I had mostly been thinking something like needing to contact someone, say, in the same household. I had a friend for a while who was on disability and couldn't afford a proper phone plan, but would use the wifi + facebook to contact their roommate when need be.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 4, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I don't know how it works in the US, but in Canada you don't need active phone service to call emergency services. If the phone can reach a tower, it can reach 911.



True. Still doesn't make Facebook an essential service, though.



TedEH said:


> I had mostly been thinking something like needing to contact someone, say, in the same household. I had a friend for a while who was on disability and couldn't afford a proper phone plan, but would use the wifi + facebook to contact their roommate when need be.


Sounds like tapping on a pipe with a wrench could be a pretty solid contingency plan if Facebook went out.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 4, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Sounds like tapping on a pipe with a wrench could be a pretty solid contingency plan if Facebook went out.


I don't know how they'd hear that pipe from another city.

I feel like the whole conversation really hinges on what you feel the bar for "essential" is. I'd easily deem facebook more essential than a bicycle repair shop, but that doesn't make as hot a take so nobody talks about it.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 4, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I don't know how they'd hear that pipe from another city.
> 
> I feel like the whole conversation really hinges on what you feel the bar for "essential" is. I'd easily deem facebook more essential than a bicycle repair shop, but that doesn't make as hot a take so nobody talks about it.


*according to the State of California


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 4, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I don't know how they'd hear that pipe from another city.
> 
> I feel like the whole conversation really hinges on what you feel the bar for "essential" is. I'd easily deem facebook more essential than a bicycle repair shop, but that doesn't make as hot a take so nobody talks about it.



Haha, maybe it's because I have a bicycle and no FB account but I would say the opposite.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 4, 2021)

Don't get me wrong, I have a bike and rarely use facebook. I like my bike, but it's not essential by any stretch.


----------



## nightlight (Aug 5, 2021)

Best part is that at the way things are going, Facebook will soon own the bike shop too.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 5, 2021)

nightlight said:


> Best part is that at the way things are going, Facebook will soon own the bike shop too.


I'll be disappointed if this happens and they don't call it "FaceBike"


----------



## TedEH (Aug 5, 2021)

I had been trying to come up with a joke about FaceBike but the best I could come up with is that it sounds, appropriately, like a bike accident. An unfortunate smashing of things together. Something painful and to be avoided.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 5, 2021)

Man it sure is crazy that professor Xavier has that compartment on the back of his chair. Maybe it's a service panel.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 5, 2021)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Man it sure is crazy that professor Xavier has that compartment on the back of his chair. Maybe it's a service panel.



Maybe it's where his poop goes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 14, 2021)

Cassowaries are irl Velociraptors


----------



## TheBlackBard (Aug 14, 2021)

Did they at least try and restart Stephen Hawking before he died? When did they operations on him, did they have to use lockout/tagout?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 21, 2021)

"pre-existing" is a ridiculous term in modern language. It can be pre-anything but cannot pre-exist but also exist in the same point in time.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 21, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> "pre-existing" is a ridiculous term in modern language. It can be pre-anything but cannot pre-exist but also exist in the same point in time.



*has cake*
*eats cake*


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 21, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> *has cake*
> *eats cake*



Has pre-existing cake, eats existing cake.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 23, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> *has cake*
> *eats cake*



You can both have your cake and eat it too if you only eat half of it


----------



## TedEH (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm more confused by how you'd eat a cake you never had. Shouldn't it be more like _eat your cake, but keep it too?_


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 23, 2021)

Do you have any pre-existing children? 

*thinks about it, gets stuck in an Inception screenplay, never wakes up


----------



## bostjan (Aug 23, 2021)

I think the proverb was originally, something like: "A man cannot eat his cake and haue it stil." Meaning no one can eat their cake and yet still possess it to consume at a later date.

I think I recall my grandmother using some screwy foreigner-sounding version of it that was something like "You cannot both buy the sheep and keep the money."

Anyway. Pre-existing conditions. Life is a terminal prognosis. No one has every survived past the end of it. Pre-existing conditions are just another way for insurance companies to not pay you your money. Honestly, if they paid every medical claim, they'd all go bankrupt or else be too expensive for everyone to afford, because medical treatment is expensive in the USA. Like, if you are not from the USA, you should look it up, because it is absolutely insane. Seriously. Say you are in a car accident and break a bone. We're talking hundreds of thousands of dollars to fix it here in the USA and I'm not kidding. If the insurance companies could look at your x-ray and say "well, your arm wouldn't have been broken if you hadn't been born with a bone in it," they aren't stupid enough to think that arms don't have bones in them, they are just trying to save a quarter million in payouts.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 23, 2021)

It's an existing condition. Or pre-insured condition. It is not pre-existing.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Aug 28, 2021)

Maaaaaan, I wish it was 2008 again...


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 28, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> It's an existing condition. Or pre-insured condition. It is not pre-existing.



Is entropy a pre-existing condition? Is anything? What existed before existence, maaaaan?


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 28, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> What existed before existence, maaaaan?



Just another infinite iteration of a gravitational singularity.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 29, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Just another infinite iteration of a gravitational singularity.



okay but is that pre-existing or....?


----------



## TedEH (Aug 29, 2021)

If you believe in fate, then would things that haven't happened yet also count as pre-existing?


----------



## BMFan30 (Aug 31, 2021)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Maaaaaan, I wish it was 2008 again...


I want 2004 back tbh. Skating and eating pavement and not worried about shit except security guards and angry butch lesbians walking along the street that hate skating as much as popos and wannabe popos.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Aug 31, 2021)

BMFan30 said:


> I want 2004 back tbh. Skating and eating pavement and not worried about shit except security guards and angry butch lesbians walking along the street that hate skating as much as popos and wannabe popos.



Yeah, things weren't perfect but I miss how I felt about life back then. Everything felt more vivid I guess? Experiencing everything for the first time, looking forward to becoming an adult.. Now it's all dull. Kind of scared to think I will never feel that way again..


----------



## BMFan30 (Aug 31, 2021)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Yeah, things weren't perfect but I miss how I felt about life back then. Everything felt more vivid I guess? Experiencing everything for the first time, looking forward to becoming an adult.. Now it's all dull. Kind of scared to think I will never feel that way again..


That's the sad part you can't really get the same feeling of experiencing things again for the first time, you can only feel the tail end tracing it called nostalgia. 

I sure as hell wouldn't try to do a tre flip when I'm 70 but I would still watch skate vids and milk that nostalgia for all it's worth.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 31, 2021)

Having just entered my midlife crisis, I certainly feel the pull of nostalgia, but I don't think I would want to turn time back. Too many intervening events that I would rather not go through again. I dunno- hit me over the head with a frying pan now and leave my alone with my records, I guess.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 1, 2021)

One of the lessons of my 30s has been to find sweetness in remembering, to be happy for having had radical experiences and getting to remember them now. Chasing nostalgia is a lot like chasing a high, it will never be the same as that first time. It is legitimately work when I hear a song that reminds me of different times and I have to remind myself to be thankful for the memories and not get trapped in wishing I could go back.

On the other hand, I have a very brilliant friend who has a kind of photographic memory. Among other peculiarities, he remembers the first time he's ever done anything with such perfect recall that he can basically access the original experience endlessly. I'm not sure if nostalgia even exists for him as an emotional experience.

This reminds me of a YT comment on Have a Nice Life's Earthmover - "I wish I could hear this song for the first time again." I reckon any music lover can relate to the pain and beauty of this sentiment.


----------



## budda (Sep 1, 2021)

How many family pets have been fed soap to see if they farted bubbles?


----------



## bostjan (Sep 1, 2021)

I think nostalgia exists when a person begins only recalling the nice memories of something and either forgets or eschews the not-so-nice memories of it.

--------

I have a thought experiment for you. Science-fiction time (if you'll forgive it, otherwise, I suppose click on "New Posts" or something):

Let's say that someone comes up with a way to grow a new body. Your new body buds out of your old one, but with a new circulatory system, new neurons, new organs, new skin - basically a younger version of you. Along with it comes a new brain that buds out of your old brain. Your memories and everything else physical, electrical, or chemical, which contains information, transfers over to the freshly budded body, then the old body dries up and falls off, leaving only the new you.

Is that you, though?

It's a rehash of the age old question of what makes you _you_. From an material standpoint, you are your brain. What makes your consciousness continuous, though? For example, you are not exactly the same you that you were before you read this sentence. this you is slightly different from the you that existed just a moment ago. Is that difference anything more than the addition of a memory? What about when you lose consciousness, are you the same you that you were before you lost consciousness compared to who you were after you woke up? Would the you that budded off of the old you still be you? If you could bud off a new you like this, would your consciousness follow the new you or the old you? Maybe you heard about such a procedure and it sounded nice to be young again, but, to your horror, during the procedure, your consciousness stuck with the old body that dried up. Maybe there is no consciousness such as that concept and the consciousness you had would split into two, as in, both you's are equally you.

To pull this back to the real world, there are organisms that do that - bacteria only reproduce this way, for example. One parent divides into two equal daughter cells. Which one is the parent cell? Invalid question, because the parent became the two daughters. Some very small animals can do the same thing, though, like flatworms or hydras. One animal can split into two.

It's not completely outside the realm of possibility in the distant future. But even in today's world, I think the idea of self identity in "household" western philosophy is probably flawed. People who suffer from TBI are sometimes said to no longer "be themselves." I'd put forward that we are always ourself in a moment, but that there is no such thing as guaranteed continuity of self. And that's okay. The you that is the you of today dies tonight and is reborn tomorrow morning as a new person, with mostly the same memories and the mostly same likes and dislikes, but there are small differences that mean that the person that is you is by no means a static character.

A lot of religions focus on resurrection or reincarnation of the self in a new body. What does that even mean? If we broaden our concept of what is our consciousness and what forms our internal identity, then I think that both resurrection and reincarnation become meaningless at the fundamental level. The me that dies someday will never live again, because the me that exists now will cease to exist a moment from now and the me that existed years ago certainly is long gone. That leaves the concept of "me" as a continuous material thing with a continuous position in space over time with continuous memories and continuous behaviours, but all of those things dynamic.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2021)

ITT: Bostjan discovers the Ship of Theseus paradox


----------



## bostjan (Sep 1, 2021)

MFB said:


> ITT: Bostjan discovers the Ship of Theseus paradox


I guess so.

I was trying to posit something in there about consciousness as well as identity, but it probably got lost in the sea of text.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 1, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I guess so.
> 
> I was trying to posit something in there about consciousness as well as identity, but it probably got lost in the sea of text.



Have you read "The User Illusion" by Tor Norrentranders?


----------



## BMFan30 (Sep 1, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> It is legitimately work when I hear a song that reminds me of different times and I have to remind myself to be thankful for the memories and not get trapped in wishing I could go back.


^^ Yep, this shit here is the dae and the truth.



wheresthefbomb said:


> I have a very brilliant friend who has a kind of photographic memory. Among other peculiarities, he remembers the first time he's ever done anything with such perfect recall that he can basically access the original experience endlessly. I'm not sure if nostalgia even exists for him as an emotional experience.


I think I might be like that myself lol but nostalgia definitely exists as an emotional experience for me along with everything else I feel and re-experience again. 

Scents do it faster than anything else. It's an instant upload to my brain as soon as I smell something, I will be insta flooded with that memory I first experience it or other accompanying memories that tags along as if it was the first time again. I actually thought everyone experience it that way.


----------



## BMFan30 (Sep 1, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Let's say that someone comes up with a way to grow a new body. Your new body buds out of your old one, but with a new circulatory system, new neurons, new organs, new skin - basically a younger version of you. Along with it comes a new brain that buds out of your old brain. Your memories and everything else physical, electrical, or chemical, which contains information, transfers over to the freshly budded body, then the old body dries up and falls off, leaving only the new you.
> 
> Is that you, though?


What an excellent way to put that. Bravo, I'm not going to lie this sort of instantly blew my mind. Of course the answer to that question is no, that isn't the old you. Nostalgic feelings for me are so strong that it does feel like the opposite is true though.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Sep 1, 2021)

BMFan30 said:


> What an excellent way to put that. Bravo, I'm not going to lie this sort of instantly blew my mind. Of course the answer to that question is no, that isn't the old you. Nostalgic feelings for me are so strong that it does feel like the opposite is true though.



I can imagine the thoughts of new me. "damn you old me....why couldn't you just let us die" 

... Then new me rides of into the sunset being super grumpy as old me's body lies on the ground shrivelling up. New me tries to go back into vfx to work 80hr weeks because new me will have no other skills and will have to continue the life of torment...or so he thinks.

But then....

The real question is, would new me inherit all my belongings, and SSN # and whatnot and assume old me's identity or would they have to apply for a new SSN. lol

Would the government recognize new me as old me? ...No... Once they find out the truth ....they'll hit new me with the inheritance tax, take their part, and then tell new me he's not a citizen since he wasn't born in a natural way... and then take everything and banish new me. 

Then new me will become a refuge in some other country where new me doesn't speak the language. New me will die desolate and alone in a ditch. 

"thanks old me", new me says. "thanks for nothin..." *gasp* *dies*


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 1, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> .......
> 
> "thanks old me", new me says. "thanks for nothin..." *gasp* *dies*



And then they grow a dozen more of you from the remains and you just keep multiplying and sprouting up like mushrooms from the ground !


----------



## BMFan30 (Sep 1, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> And then they grow a dozen more of you from the remains and you just keep multiplying and sprouting up like mushrooms from the ground !


And then I'm happy to be a boomer pickin' boomers.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 2, 2021)

alright that was 17 pages of....something I suppose. What have I learned thus far? 

While technically I've *never really thought about gay sex.... or baked beans*...I will certainly never think of either of them the same way again.

I can't wrap my head around facebook being essential. The one thing I want more than anything in the world is the limited edition Jeff Hanneman tribute camo. My buddy said someone in a guitar facebook group had one for sale and all I needed to do was get a facebook account so I could message him. I realized didn't want the guitar that bad.

I can't answer any of the questions or contribute in any meaningful way about superhero underpant placement or utility belts or why their paraplegic buddies have trap doors in their scooter because honestly I've thought more about gay sex and baked beans than I have comic books.

Pre-existing doesn't imply existence before existence. It means the ailment exists before the implementation of an arbitrary financial responsibility timeline that allows me to profit off your ailment rather than do the "christian" thing and make sure you are taken care of....


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 2, 2021)

BMFan30 said:


> That's the sad part you can't really get the same feeling of experiencing things again for the first time, you can only feel the tail end tracing it called nostalgia.
> 
> I sure as hell wouldn't try to do a tre flip when I'm 70 but I would still watch skate vids and milk that nostalgia for all it's worth.



This is precisely where being grateful comes into play, at least it has for me. I’ll spare the details, but two months ago I almost took myself out after 17 months of an agonizing failure of a marriage. Being as close as I was to actually doing it has given me an entirely different sense of appreciation and gratitude. 

And while the law of diminishing return will always be at play, that doesn’t prevent you from having and creating new experiences in life, regardless of your age. Even things I’m doing now that I’ve done a million times over, I’m just grateful that I’m doing them and not dead or hanging onto something not filling me with life. As stressful as my job can be at times, I’m beyond grateful I have the job I have and the opportunity to learn from those stressful situations. 

I got a major promotion 2 weeks after I got married and I was confident at that point I had peaked. I was still happy as a pig in shit, but I figured “This is the highest I’m going to get between my pride and emotion and I’m totally cool with that.”, but I’ve already had experiences in the last two months that have topped those experiences. 

And in the end of it all, I got the biggest life lesson I’ve learned so far; how to be embrace the worst experiences and cherish them as much as my great experiences. Life’s a pretty crazy fuckin’ trip, there’s plenty of excitement out there in the world but it rarely finds it’s way in your lap without you looking for it first.


----------



## TedEH (Sep 2, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> but I’ve already had experiences in the last two months that have topped those experiences.


My gut reaction was "maybe don't tell your wife that".


----------



## odibrom (Sep 2, 2021)

... following the theme of the last posts, probably most of you already know this, but... errr... I felt it fits right in...


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Sep 2, 2021)

odibrom said:


> ... following the theme of the last posts, probably most of you already know this, but... errr... I felt it fits right in...



take that all you people with hair! ...we're all bald on the inside!


----------



## Randy (Sep 2, 2021)

Deep down inside, we're all Troma sfx.


----------



## BMFan30 (Sep 3, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> This is precisely where being grateful comes into play, at least it has for me. I’ll spare the details, but two months ago I almost took myself out after 17 months of an agonizing failure of a marriage. Being as close as I was to actually doing it has given me an entirely different sense of appreciation and gratitude.
> 
> And while the law of diminishing return will always be at play, that doesn’t prevent you from having and creating new experiences in life, regardless of your age. Even things I’m doing now that I’ve done a million times over, I’m just grateful that I’m doing them and not dead or hanging onto something not filling me with life. As stressful as my job can be at times, I’m beyond grateful I have the job I have and the opportunity to learn from those stressful situations.
> 
> ...


Very well said man and I'm glad you pulled through to not only see a better day but top those better days after such a dark period in your life. It's true the worst times actually shape and mold us much more significantly than the best of times in my opinion. 

I try to not take anything for granted because I know in everything there is a lesson which I haven't found the solution to yet but solitude will give you time to think of a solution. I personally have had more important growth in times of struggle.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 3, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> take that all you people with hair! ...we're all bald on the inside!



That was a half evil reply... post #333 on this thread... 

By the way, I'm loosing mine gradually... it wasn't meant to be...


----------



## vilk (Sep 4, 2021)

Is it a literal cookie? Or is the cookie metaphorical? What does the cookie represent?

Or is it a pet name? "So you can take that, Cookie..."


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Sep 5, 2021)

I was watching a Netflix documentary on spies and wow...not a fan of the mass surveilance. The infinite layers of fuckery and genious that have went into these creations. It's impossible to avoid. And this is the stuff that they don't care that you know anymore! Makes me scared for the future. We have things that people from the past would kill for, but we sacrifice more and more of our freedom in exchange. This makes me want to go and explore what little remains unexplored and uncivilized of the Earth (not counting the oceans), maybe even if I risk my life. Because that option might not be there for the future generations.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 6, 2021)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I was watching a Netflix documentary on spies and wow...not a fan of the mass surveilance. The infinite layers of fuckery and genious that have went into these creations. It's impossible to avoid. And this is the stuff that they don't care that you know anymore! Makes me scared for the future. We have things that people from the past would kill for, but we sacrifice more and more of our freedom in exchange. This makes me want to go and explore what little remains unexplored and uncivilized of the Earth (not counting the oceans), maybe even if I risk my life. Because that option might not be there for the future generations.



60s: Everyone is afraid of wiretapping
2021: "Wiretap, play Imagine Dragons."


----------



## bostjan (Sep 7, 2021)

2002: _The Minority Report_ explored the thought experiment of precognation-based crime prediction leading to mass arrests.
Neuralink, 2021: "Hold my beer!"

So you are probably asking yourself, even if it's in the back of your mind, what if we are safer because of all of this surveillance? What if the 911 hijackers' TV sets were listening to them - could we have saved thousands of lives? Well... this: 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe..._Determined_To_Strike_in_US_(August_2001).pdf

August 2001: The FBI and CIA warned President George W. Bush that Osama bin Laden has ongoing plans to use US-based Al Qaeda operatives to hijack airliners and use them to attack New York City.

If your defense of Bush is that there were too many reports to read, then think of how many reports are generated by mass surveillance and contrast that with this 1.25 page memo that boils everything down to "oh shit."

At some point, there will be people who go for this neuralink thing. It'll be interesting to see how that pans out. I mean, what happens if the device gets malware installed on it? Is it going to turn people into mindless product-buying zombies? How different would that be from our current obsession with buying smartphones and TV's and other shit that ends up being worthless a few months down the road? IDK. Maybe I'm a bit too nihilistic, but I suppose it'll essentially make no difference for most people, and a select few will figure out how to make the most of these tools, either on one end or on the other.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Sep 7, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> 60s: Everyone is afraid of wiretapping
> 2021: "Wiretap, play Imagine Dragons."


Return to your PrimeHome, PrimeCitizen! It is time for your PrimeMeal!
PrimeCitizen Bezos then links into your brain to give a speech from his space mansion overlooking Earth


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 7, 2021)

CovertSovietBear said:


> Return to your PrimeHome, PrimeCitizen! It is time for your PrimeMeal!
> PrimeCitizen Bezos then links into your brain to give a speech from his space mansion overlooking Earth



You don't want to be a SubPrime Citizen with low PrimeLife PrimeCredits! Please comply or go back to SubPrime Savannah!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 16, 2021)

smart man pee with wind, stupid man pee into wind. Really smart man just pee in covered area or underwater.


----------



## TedEH (Sep 16, 2021)

I question how smart the underwater man is in this situation.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 16, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I question how smart the underwater man is in this situation.


Right, I can't recall the last time I saw someone in a pool, standing in a yellow cloud, and thought, "now there's the next Albert Einstein!"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm convinced I could write a goddamn Scandinavian negro spiritual polka song and people would STILL say "It sounds like Nine Inch Nails".

God I'm so tired of that.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 17, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm convinced I could write a goddamn Scandinavian negro spiritual polka song and people would STILL say "It sounds like Nine Inch Nails".
> 
> God I'm so tired of that.


10/10 thought your post sounded like NIN.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 17, 2021)

bostjan said:


> 10/10 thought your post sounded like NIN.


You have let me down...you have made me hurt


----------



## StevenC (Sep 17, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You have let me down...you have made me hurt


Hmm, now you just sound like Johnny Cash.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 17, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Hmm, now you just sound like Johnny Cash.


That's a terrible lie


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 18, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I question how smart the underwater man is in this situation.


Smartest man pees sitting down so he doesn't have a filthy toilet.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Sep 18, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Smartest man pees sitting down so he doesn't have a filthy toilet.



you also have both hands free for your phone that way too!


----------



## StevenC (Sep 18, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> you also have both hands free for your phone that way too!


Except one hand is unavailable because you used it to lift the lid.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 18, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Except one hand is unavailable because you used it to lift the lid.



Are you drunk already again?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 18, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Except one hand is unavailable because you used it to lift the lid.


Galaxy-brained man lifts the lid with his foot and then sits to pee, whilst surfing SSO.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 18, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Galaxy-brained man lifts the lid with his foot and then sits to pee, whilst surfing SSO.



I'm not sure how lifting the lid and sitting to pee have to occur at same time. Seems pretty difficult.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 18, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm not sure how lifting the lid and sitting to pee have to occur at same time. Seems pretty difficult.





BlackMastodon said:


> Galaxy-brained man lifts the lid with his foot *and then *sits to pee, whilst surfing SSO.


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2021)

Universe-brain man has no lid on his toilet


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Sep 18, 2021)

Randy said:


> Universe-brain man has no lid on his toilet



but.... won't he fall in like that? Or is Universe-brained man's ass just that huge? 

((⇀‸↼))>


----------



## Randy (Sep 19, 2021)

Small brain man thinks with dick
Galaxy brain man thinks with his (galaxy) brain
Universe-brain man thinks with his tuchus, making it very robust


----------



## StevenC (Sep 19, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Galaxy-brained man lifts the lid with his foot and then sits to pee, whilst surfing SSO.


Then I have to wash my foot after peeing.



Randy said:


> Universe-brain man has no lid on his toilet


Then all the toilet water gets spewed into the room as one flushes. Multiverse-brain man has footpedal operated toilet lid.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 19, 2021)

motion detect servo-driven lid ok, jeez. Same with flushing, still working on the wiping part.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Sep 19, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> motion detect servo-driven lid ok, jeez. Same with flushing, still working on the wiping part.



Just get a bidet, and a blowdryer. No wiping required! (or if you still want both hands free get one of those hand dryers and point it up towards your bum)


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 19, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Just get a bidet, and a blowdryer. No wiping required! (or if you still want both hands free get one of those hand dryers and point it up towards your bum)



Forgot about the bidet. Auto-bidet with shit-sensing tech, then an air compressor with low psi to get your bhole all chapped up. Maybe an moisturizer atomizer to finish it off. Someone has probably already done this in Japan.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 19, 2021)

Did this turn into the writer's room for a Jetsons reboot?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 19, 2021)

I shit in a hole in the ground, just like god intended.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 19, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I shit in a hole in the ground, just like god intended.


I prefer to put on giant sasquatch boots, stomp around national parks and then shit near the trails


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 19, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I prefer to put on giant sasquatch boots, stomp around national parks and then shit near the trails



What kind of boots does a giant sasquatch wear?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 19, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> What kind of boots does a giant sasquatch wear?


nah i meant i wear boots that make giant sasquatch prints.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 19, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I prefer to put on giant sasquatch boots, stomp around national parks and then shit near the trails


Funny movie just like that called Sasquatch Gang. Recommended.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 19, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Funny movie just like that called Sasquatch Gang. Recommended.


there was a guy in florida that basically wore boots that made giant bird footprints irl. He did that shit for over 40 years just to troll people


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Sep 30, 2021)

https://fantasticfacts.net/953/


----------



## budda (Sep 30, 2021)

If your name is Mark and you have sons, name them Mark II, Mark III, Mark IV and so on.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Sep 30, 2021)

budda said:


> If your name is Mark and you have sons, name them Mark II, Mark III, Mark IV and so on.


Family tattoo; a graphic eq in the V shape.


----------



## budda (Sep 30, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Family tattoo; a graphic eq in the V shape.



Yes.


----------



## TedEH (Sep 30, 2021)

I know someone whose family names every first born son the same thing. It gets almost as confusing as you think it would.


----------



## Randy (Sep 30, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I know someone whose family names every first born son the same thing. It gets almost as confusing as you think it would.





> Foreman has 12 children: five sons and seven daughters. His five sons are *George Jr., George III *("Monk"), *George IV* ("Big Wheel"), *George V* ("Red"), and *George VI* ("Little Joey").



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Foreman


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Sep 30, 2021)

Would it be ok if I go the Dr Seuss route instead, and name my kids Thing 1 and Thing 2 if I ever have any?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Sep 30, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Would it be ok if I go the Dr Seuss route instead, and name my kids Thing 1 and Thing 2 if I ever have any?


Easily, yes.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 30, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I know someone whose family names every first born son the same thing. It gets almost as confusing as you think it would.





Randy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Foreman



My high school chem teacher's family had a similar tradition of naming all males with the same convention: their first name is also their initials. Mel, Axl, etc. (not posting full names obv)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 30, 2021)

My firstborn shall be gwyn or gwyndolin lmao


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 1, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Would it be ok if I go the Dr Seuss route instead, and name my kids Thing 1 and Thing 2 if I ever have any?


Thunderverb, Recto and ....uhhhh.....Fractal, suppers ready!!


----------



## StevenC (Oct 1, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I know someone whose family names every first born son the same thing. It gets almost as confusing as you think it would.


That's not uncommon around here. Add to that having to get in biblical names, and families have very little naming variation.

I know a few families like George Foreman/Michael Jackson, even, where everyone goes by their middle name because they all share their first name. The idea being that if one of them is successful they can be more clearly linked to a successful ancestor.

Another common trend here is having a set list of names for the first, second, third etc sons. Again everyone going by their middle name because they all have uncles and cousins with that name.

The last name Devlin is so common around here that people instead use where they're from top signify which Devlins they are.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Oct 1, 2021)

StevenC said:


> That's not uncommon around here. Add to that having to get in biblical names, and families have very little naming variation.
> 
> I know a few families like George Foreman/Michael Jackson, even, where everyone goes by their middle name because they all share their first name. The idea being that if one of them is successful they can be more clearly linked to a successful ancestor.
> 
> ...




My mom, grandma, and sister all go by their middle names. It was weird the first time I heard them called by their first names as a kid. It was like "WHO ARE YOU?!"


----------



## budda (Oct 1, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Family tattoo; a graphic eq in the V shape.



Each slider is a face


----------



## StevenC (Oct 1, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> My mom, grandma, and sister all go by their middle names. It was weird the first time I heard them called by their first names as a kid. It was like "WHO ARE YOU?!"


Turanga? Philip?


----------



## bostjan (Oct 1, 2021)

Any Icelandic folks still around here? Only place I know of that doesn't have last names. Your name is what your parents name you, and your full name is just that, plus your dad's first name with a suffix for son or daughter. So, if your name is Harley and your dad was David, you'd be Harley Davidson.

A lot of European countries do that, but still have last names, like Russia, where if your name was Nikita Sergeyevich Khrushchev, you are Nikata, your dad was Sergey, and everyone on your dad's side of the family was Khrushchev.

Then there are a few of Italian-American families I know where every child is named after a grandparent, so all of the cousins have the same two male and two female names. If there's ever a third child of the same gender, they sometimes get creative, but it's almost like there's something biological about them alternating their kids genders, too. 

And then there's my melting pot mixed up hilbilly/immigrant family where any family of n kids has n-1 names that either start with the same letter or rhyme and then the youngest is totally different (for example- Harry, Mary, Larry, Terry, Berry, Dennis ... or John, Jacob, Jenny, Jackie, Linda), and then half of the relatives either legally change their name or go by their middle name for whatever reason, maybe because they were named Tom and everybody was Tom, or because they got a weird-ass immigrant name like Anel, but they are a boy and the three Anel's in the USA are all girls, and it's difficult to explain the name without it sounding like you are talking about butt stuff, so they legally change their name to Alan.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 1, 2021)

People can't even spell my real last name correctly. 



budda said:


> Each slider is a face



You could do a line of those annoying snarky window decals: "My fader family melted your stick family's faces off."


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 31, 2021)

Any one-of-a-kind semi/full custom guitar order is a sig model. Tell your friends.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Oct 31, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Any one-of-a-kind semi/full custom guitar order is a sig model. Tell your friends.



it's true. That's how i feel about my custom lol


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 24, 2021)

After watching years of true crime, I have come to the conclusion that "smile that lights up a room" == homicide victim. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> After watching years of true crime, I have come to the conclusion that "smile that lights up a room" == homicide victim. Stay safe out there.



Didn't have an enemy in the world...


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 25, 2021)

All the people who get murdered in my city were "just about to turn their life around". Yet my doctor would tell me to start exercising more and eating salads? Fuck no- I have people who depend on me.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 25, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> All the people who get murdered in my city were "just about to turn their life around". Yet my doctor would tell me to start exercising more and eating salads? Fuck no- I have people who depend on me.


That's quotably hilarious! Did you come up with that?


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 25, 2021)

^As far as I know... which is a terrible old-person thought, not knowing where the ideas came from. It is true about my local paper, though: you know an old gang member gets their ticket punched by that being said about them.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 25, 2021)

budda said:


> If your name is Mark and you have sons, name them Mark II, Mark III, Mark IV and so on.



Then move your family to Iceland and force your kids to name their kids Type


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 25, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> it's true. That's how i feel about my custom lol


Non related, just letting you know I always read your posts in Wakko's voice and imagining him typing. You're welcome everyone.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Non related, just letting you know I always read your posts in Wakko's voice and imagining him typing. You're welcome everyone.



haha, my sense of humor is probably borderline somewhere around Wakko's so he always seemed fitting as a profile pic. 

I have him as my zoom picture for work too. I should probably change it since I'm in on client meetings a lot lol. (like meetings with directors and client side producers and vfx sups)

But no one's said anything about it yet so I've left it lol


----------



## odibrom (Nov 26, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> (...)
> But no one's said anything about it yet so I've left it lol



Keep it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 27, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Non related, just letting you know I always read your posts in Wakko's voice and imagining him typing. You're welcome everyone.





thebeesknees22 said:


> haha, my sense of humor is probably borderline somewhere around Wakko's so he always seemed fitting as a profile pic.
> 
> I have him as my zoom picture for work too. I should probably change it since I'm in on client meetings a lot lol. (like meetings with directors and client side producers and vfx sups)
> 
> But no one's said anything about it yet so I've left it lol


I don't read all of beesknees' posts on Wakko's voice but sometimes when he throws in a solitary "hah!" I read it like it's James Brown.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 5, 2022)

I wonder what the injury stats would be for "slipped on dryer sheet on tile floor" if those existed.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jan 5, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I wonder what the injury stats would be for "slipped on dryer sheet on tile floor" if those existed.




oh man,. I almost did that last weekend. Thought I was going to pull a hammy, but I made a last minute save to keep me from biting the dust


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2022)

Part of how well you communicate is what you communicate, but most of it is how you present it, which is oddly circularly defined. It's like how celebrities nowadays are famous for being famous, when they have no remarkable skills otherwise.



Seabeast2000 said:


> I wonder what the injury stats would be for "slipped on dryer sheet on tile floor" if those existed.


Of all of the stupid ways I've injured myself, I've never heard of that one.


----------



## Crungy (Jan 5, 2022)

I figure once you die, you get a stat list of everything you've done.

The one I want to know are how many whole pizzas I've eaten.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I figure once you die, you get a stat list of everything you've done.
> 
> The one I want to know are how many whole pizzas I've eaten.



Like, the entire pizza in a sitting or cumulatively? I'd think I can keep count of the former.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 5, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I figure once you die, you get a stat list of everything you've done.
> 
> The one I want to know are how many whole pizzas I've eaten.



Funny thing, years ago when I was young and the jokes were flying, one of mybuddies said something to the effect about a coworker "that guys' crazy, he'll buy a whole pizza and eat it!"


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 5, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh man,. I almost did that last weekend. Thought I was going to pull a hammy, but I made a last minute save to keep me from biting the dust



yes indeed, Sudden Radical Lateral Stretching exercise is always better than a skull or elbow impact.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 5, 2022)

The number of whole pizzas I've eaten by myself in one sitting is one of those stats I think I'd be happier not knowing.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2022)

I mean, there's pizza on a bagel. Does that count as an entire pizza?

Then there's Big Lou's







There was also a pizza place near my old work had 36" pizzas (as in that was the size they sold, not large/medium/small). You needed a special stand that went over your table if you ordered it. And that's only scratching the surface of huge pizzas.


----------



## Crungy (Jan 5, 2022)

I was thinking entire pizzas in one sitting, but lifetime of all cumulative pizzas would also be included.


----------



## Crungy (Jan 5, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I mean, there's pizza on a bagel. Does that count as an entire pizza?
> 
> Then there's Big Lou's
> 
> ...



Beautiful


----------



## Crungy (Jan 5, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Funny thing, years ago when I was young and the jokes were flying, one of mybuddies said something to the effect about a coworker "that guys' crazy, he'll buy a whole pizza and eat it!"




The two pizza places I worked essentially paid me to eat them. Not that I was required to or anything, I was happy to help!


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 5, 2022)

https://www.foodnetwork.com/fn-dish...a-does-the-average-american-eat-in-a-lifetime
According to this article, the average American will eat 6,000 slices of pizza in a lifetime. At 8 slices per pizza, that's 750 whole "pies". That sounds insane.


----------



## pondman (Jan 5, 2022)

I once had a dream that I was stood behind myself sat on a chair reading a book for 8 hours.
It was only a dream, but for some reason it disturbed me for days.
I'm glad to say it never recurred again.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2022)

pondman said:


> I once had a dream that I was stood behind myself sat on a chair reading a book for 8 hours.
> It was only a dream, but for some reason it disturbed me for days.
> I'm glad to say it never recurred again.


One of the most disturbing dreams I had was just a normal day, until I looked in the mirror and I was someone else. I can't imagine what people who have had face transplants must go through, between the drug treatments, the pain, and then having someone else looking at them in the mirror every day.


----------



## Crungy (Jan 5, 2022)

I wonder if people that have cadaver bones implanted have any sort of feeling of not being complete, or having something foreign in their body.

I know it's fairly normal but the idea creeps me out. Like someone else's DNA/essence would be in my body fighting for control haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 5, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I wonder if people that have cadaver bones implanted have any sort of feeling of not being complete, or having something foreign in their body.
> 
> I know it's fairly normal but the idea creeps me out. Like someone else's DNA/essence would be in my body fighting for control haha


the answer is no.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I wonder if people that have cadaver bones implanted have any sort of feeling of not being complete, or having something foreign in their body.
> 
> I know it's fairly normal but the idea creeps me out. Like someone else's DNA/essence would be in my body fighting for control haha


I mean, on the molecular level, that's not far off from the best explanation of what happens, at least for the first few weeks after a transplant (moreso with organs than tissues). Organ transplantation medicine is super complicated.

Anyway, think about all of the people in the Chinese sphere of political influence who do transplants from the black market. I can't imagine how that must affect people psychologically. Like, did the person whence the organ came get executed by the government off the books, were they outright murdered, what?


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 5, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I wonder if people that have cadaver bones implanted have any sort of feeling of not being complete, or having something foreign in their body.
> 
> I know it's fairly normal but the idea creeps me out. Like someone else's DNA/essence would be in my body fighting for control haha


Kind of reminds me of the phantom limb syndrome, after you lose a limb, its common to feel pain in that limb as if its being crushed or stepped on, but cannot relieve it as its not real lol yikes.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 5, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I mean, there's pizza on a bagel. Does that count as an entire pizza?
> 
> Then there's Big Lou's
> 
> ...


The term is YOUUUUUGE when you're talking pizza man. Thats a YOUUUUUUGE PIZZA there, Louie.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jan 29, 2022)

14 year old me: legos fucking everywhere, good luck walking around without hurting yourself at night

34 year old me: pedals fucking everywhere, good luck walking around without hurting yourself at night


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 2, 2022)

Resealable is the biggest lie.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Feb 2, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Resealable is the biggest lie.



what if you use superglue?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 2, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> what if you use superglue?



Doesn't scale.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Feb 2, 2022)

haha true true


----------



## Kaleidoscopian Song (Feb 17, 2022)

Not quite sure if it is the right thread for this,
but there is a music project playlist which implies that a lot of nowadays problems would be solved if people would start listening again to song lyrics.
What do you think about this?

Keeping in mind that every song out there was written by someone, who probably experienced something like that somehow.

To the playlist, it's a continious story, where the songs are either linked together or build up ontop of eachother.
The introduction takes a while to set up the stage (until song 42) and from there on its quite a wild ride.
Link: Listen...


----------



## Anquished (Feb 17, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I figure once you die, you get a stat list of everything you've done.
> 
> The one I want to know are how many whole pizzas I've eaten.


I think I'd have stocks and shares in Domino's by now with my stats.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 17, 2022)

Kaleidoscopian Song said:


> Not quite sure if it is the right thread for this,
> but there is a music project playlist which implies that a lot of nowadays problems would be solved if people would start listening again to song lyrics.
> What do you think about this?
> 
> ...



Well, we can try to see if [checks list] the theme for The Big Bang Theory will get Putin to withdraw troops from the Ukraine border, but let's not get our hopes up. I suppose it is creative to try to piece together an outside narrative concept from a bunch of different songs, but holy moses is this a prime example of failing to understand the stamina of the average listener. Music can be a wonderful means of communication and expression, but at the same time it can be incredibly personal and subjective and not everyone is going to see the same 500+ songs the same way... or wait until 42 songs in to 'get' the perception of someone else.

But in seriousness, lyrics are kind of a crapshoot in terms of meaning. Sometimes it's the people who write them who don't care what they are. I agonize over mine and oftentimes have trouble completing things; others just zip-out whatever fits with the timing and do OK.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 17, 2022)

Kaleidoscopian Song said:


> there is a music project playlist which implies that a lot of nowadays problems would be solved if people would start listening again to song lyrics


I'll try blasting Get Shwifty at the protesters downtown and see if they all resolve their differences.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 17, 2022)

Has anyone made a Special K body guitar? I think it would work. Just fill in the gaps.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Feb 17, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Has anyone made a Special K body guitar? I think it would work. Just fill in the gaps.
> 
> View attachment 103389



The "special" coming off the top might get in the way . Otherwise I think you're onto something!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 17, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> The "special" coming off the top might get in the way . Otherwise I think you're onto something!



We'll just stick with the K. Special can go on the headstock.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Feb 17, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> We'll just stick with the K. Special can go on the headstock.


lol actually special on the headstock would be perfect


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 17, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> lol actually special on the headstock would be perfect


we just need Kelloggs to pay for this build.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Feb 17, 2022)

This reminds me of when I heard the Placebo song Special K for the first time, and my naive teenager self was left wondering why kellogg named breakfast cereal after street drugs.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 17, 2022)

It should have a tone knob that goes to 11 to represent the 11 vitamins and minerals used to fortify the cereal, and it should come with a skim milk bass and a drum set that looks like a bowl of fruit salad to provide a balanced band breakfast. If that happens, I think I might have to "Own It™."

Here's a silly one for you: When you go to sleep stressed out, and you have a nightmare, it's just your brain running simulations of negative situations and storing the outcomes of decisions in your memory so that you don't have to think as deeply after you wake up and face stressful situations throughout the day.


----------



## Crungy (Feb 17, 2022)

I think Warwick should be tapped to make it. They made this after all


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 17, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Here's a silly one for you: When you go to sleep stressed out, and you have a nightmare, it's just your brain running simulations of negative situations and storing the outcomes of decisions in your memory so that you don't have to think as deeply after you wake up and face stressful situations throughout the day.



When I find myself at college orientation realizing that I haven't selected any classes or why I'm living in a dorm when I have a house and a job, I fear that I'm still going to be a bit flummoxed no matter how many goddamned times my brain thinks that I need to run this through.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Feb 17, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I think Warwick should be tapped to make it. They made this after all
> View attachment 103404



I hope they called it the womp womp bass.


----------



## Crungy (Feb 17, 2022)

I considered buying one that popped up fairly cheap on Reverb a few years back. Maybe an anti-deep thought?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 17, 2022)

Alright you photo shoppers, anyone want to mock up our Special K Custom?


----------



## bostjan (Feb 17, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I think Warwick should be tapped to make it. They made this after all
> View attachment 103404


Missed opportunities:
4 J-style pickups alternating slant to look like a W.
5 knobs arranged as a W
2+2 headstock in W shape
Arranging the bridge, nut, and all frets into a W shape (not multiscale, but more like the Ibanez Quest slant frets)


----------



## Crungy (Feb 17, 2022)

They could have gone all in but went with a giant letter. W for wtf lol

They're so frickin goofy looking but I kind of like it. It would definitely be a conversation piece to have.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 20, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Alright you photo shoppers, anyone want to mock up our Special K Custom?


I think it's just a Razorback, right?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm about to facetime a dear old friend so that the two of us can act like we're 22 and each smoke two pipes at the same time at 2:22 on 2-22-22

if all goes well we'll be opening a time vortex to 2:22 on 2-22-2222


update: we did not open a time vortex but I feel approximately as dumb as I did when I was 22 so...


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Feb 22, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I'm about to facetime a dear old friend so that the two of us can act like we're 22 and each smoke two pipes at the same time at 2:22 on 2-22-22
> 
> if all goes well we'll be opening a time vortex to 2:22 on 2-22-2222



don't forget that it's tuesday (twosday)

what were the odds of that!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 22, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> don't forget that it's tuesday (twosday)
> 
> what were the odds of that!


Once in a liferime


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 27, 2022)

Shouldn't we be defusing something vs. re-fusing it? Maybe my understanding of the root word is too modern- FUSE.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Feb 27, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Shouldn't we be defusing something vs. re-fusing it? Maybe my understanding of the root word is too modern- FUSE.



I had to look this one up, but I think the misunderstanding here is that _fuse_ is not the root of _refuse. _This word has not had a proper root in that sense since its use in vulgar Latin. What you've done here in breaking apart a word into stems don't apply to it historically is a legitimate linguistic process known as a back-formation. Interestingly, it would seem that the French word this came to us English speakers by was itself back-formation from the vulgar Latin form:









refuse | Etymology, origin and meaning of refuse by etymonline


REFUSE Meaning: "reject, spurn, decline" a request, demand, invitation, etc.; also intransitive, "to make refusal;" from… See origin and meaning of refuse.




www.etymonline.com






EDIT: However, re-fuse is also a grammatically sound construction in modern English, that would mean "to fuse again." This is probably what led your brain to create the back-formation above. This and refuse mentioned above are homophones but etymologically unrelated.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Mar 3, 2022)

So there is a metal cover of Bad Habits by Edd Sheran on the radio. Like a legit thing on a national radio station... What?


----------



## Randy (Mar 5, 2022)

dr_game0ver said:


> So there is a metal cover of Bad Habits by Edd Sheran on the radio. Like a legit thing on a national radio station... What?


Is it FFDP?


----------



## Randy (Apr 1, 2022)

Anybody here know a reliable source for CBD gummies?


----------



## bostjan (Apr 1, 2022)

Randy said:


> Anybody here know a reliable source for CBD gummies?


Just click any of the half dozen links reported to you as spam in a given day.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 1, 2022)

Buy Premium Delta 9 & HHC Gummies | Vegan Friendly, Natural, and Clean


Our strong and great tasting Delta 9 gummies are vegan friendly and natural. A perfect sugar-free all natural premium gummy with 10mg of Delta 9 THC + 10MG HHC. All gummies contain less than 0.3% Delta 9 THC and are federally legal.




cbdx.com


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 1, 2022)

Randy said:


> Anybody here know a reliable source for CBD gummies?



I buy mine from the local dispensary so I am not well-versed in brands, I just get what they have here which I can't seem to find online. 

I would start with 10mg dosage but you'll likely find that isn't enough. One of the stores around here sells "big poppa" gummy bears that are 100mg and I get about one a month for the really rough pain/swelling days. Big poppa does _work _let me tell you.

I have a ton of shake leftover from a big bag of a high CBD hemp variety my neighbor gave me (that did actually turn out to have a little THC as well), planning to make some kind of CBD salve with it soon. Those gummies ain't cheap.

I know people who absolutely swear by CBD topicals, you can get them in a salve, lotion, or a roll-on thing just like icyhot or whatever.


----------



## Randy (Apr 2, 2022)

Alright, I'm all set on the CBD gummies. How about Keto gummies?


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2022)

You know who objectify women even worse than men? Jealous women.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 18, 2022)

Ever wonder who was the first person to drink cow's milk? Humans are the only mammals who drink another species' milk, but not the only animal to do so. The red-billed oxpecker will perch on the udders of wild animals and suckle milk. It's possible that early humans saw this behaviour and domesticated oxen in order to try it themselves. Genetic studies show that the average human would have been lactose intolerant around that time, so the idea might not have worked out the first time it was tried. However, a rare mutation in human metabolism coupled with a famine during which shorter grass might have been plentiful for grazing cattle but taller grass for grains for human consumption were affected might have led not only to the domestication of cattle, but also the dairy industry.

Ever wonder how the first bread was made? Even though the stereotypical stone-age human lived in a cave (caveman), this was generally rare. Most stone age humans lived either nomadically or in huts. However, weaker people might be more apt to set up a domicile in a cave as they were no longer physically strong enough to maintain a hut or a nomadic lifestyle. Those folks might have also had bad teeth, either from their poor health or age or whathaveyou, and thus had to grind their food between rocks. It just so happens that the same damp caves in which they lived were home to the sorts of yeast that cause bread to rise. In order to make the yeast-infested porridge edible again, the cavemen would desperately try roasting it over a flame, thus making bread.

Ever wonder how it was discovered that quinine cures malaria or how the microwave oven was invented? Also very interesting stories! What will be the next thing we discover on accident that changes life as we know it?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 18, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Ever wonder who was the first person to drink cow's milk? ...


Probably someone that was reaaaal thirsty.

Actually they probably tried to use everything of an animal once they killed it so it was there and they were like ..eh why not?! then they realized it was pretty good. It wouldn't surprise me if that same person tried to drink the stomach juices too and they probably threw up immediately after trying that lol


----------



## bostjan (Apr 18, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Probably someone that was reaaaal thirsty.
> 
> Actually they probably tried to use everything of an animal once they killed it so it was there and they were like ..eh why not?! then they realized it was pretty good. It wouldn't surprise me if that same person tried to drink the stomach juices too and they probably threw up immediately after trying that lol


Until they tried putting the milk into the stomach and accidentally made cheese!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 18, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Until they tried putting the milk into the stomach and accidentally made cheese!


And thus first Frenchman was born!


----------



## odibrom (Apr 18, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Ever wonder who was the first person to drink cow's milk? Humans are the only mammals who drink another species' milk, but not the only animal to do so. The red-billed oxpecker will perch on the udders of wild animals and suckle milk. It's possible that early humans saw this behaviour and domesticated oxen in order to try it themselves. Genetic studies show that the average human would have been lactose intolerant around that time, so the idea might not have worked out the first time it was tried. However, a rare mutation in human metabolism coupled with a famine during which shorter grass might have been plentiful for grazing cattle but taller grass for grains for human consumption were affected might have led not only to the domestication of cattle, but also the dairy industry.
> 
> Ever wonder how the first bread was made? Even though the stereotypical stone-age human lived in a cave (caveman), this was generally rare. Most stone age humans lived either nomadically or in huts. However, weaker people might be more apt to set up a domicile in a cave as they were no longer physically strong enough to maintain a hut or a nomadic lifestyle. Those folks might have also had bad teeth, either from their poor health or age or whathaveyou, and thus had to grind their food between rocks. It just so happens that the same damp caves in which they lived were home to the sorts of yeast that cause bread to rise. In order to make the yeast-infested porridge edible again, the cavemen would desperately try roasting it over a flame, thus making bread.
> 
> Ever wonder how it was discovered that quinine cures malaria or how the microwave oven was invented? Also very interesting stories! What will be the next thing we discover on accident that changes life as we know it?



Chinese people are generally lactose intolerant and only recently (last 40 to 50 years more or less) they have been adding milk and dairy products in their food habits... and so came the osteoporosis and other bones illnesses and many sorts of cancer and all that shit that they simply did not have...

A cow's milk is for calves, not for humans, even if one is not lactose intolerant.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 18, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Chinese people are generally lactose intolerant and only recently (last 40 to 50 years more or less) they have been adding milk and dairy products in their food habits... and so came the osteoporosis and other bones illnesses and many sorts of cancer and all that shit that they simply did not have...
> 
> A cow's milk is for calves, not for humans, even if one is not lactose intolerant.


How do you eat oreos without milk?


----------



## bostjan (Apr 18, 2022)

I stopped drinking milk when I was in college, and developed a mild lactose intolerance by the time I was in graduate school. I think lactase is a use-it-or-lose-it sort of enzyme.

Another milk-related did-you-know-

Did you know that the duck billed platypus mother feeds milk to its babies? But it doesn't have nipples. So instead, the milk just comes out of the mother platypus's skin like sweat. Mmm.

Another weird fact- In Pennsylvania, according to Act 1987-37 215(a), using a milk crate to store anything other than milk can result in a $300 fine and/or 90 days in jail.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 18, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> How do you eat oreos without milk?


Out here asking the real questions, thanks.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 18, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Ever wonder who was the first person to drink cow's milk? Humans are the only mammals who drink another species' milk, but not the only animal to do so. The red-billed oxpecker will perch on the udders of wild animals and suckle milk. It's possible that early humans saw this behaviour and domesticated oxen in order to try it themselves. Genetic studies show that the average human would have been lactose intolerant around that time, so the idea might not have worked out the first time it was tried. However, a rare mutation in human metabolism coupled with a famine during which shorter grass might have been plentiful for grazing cattle but taller grass for grains for human consumption were affected might have led not only to the domestication of cattle, but also the dairy industry.
> 
> Ever wonder how the first bread was made? Even though the stereotypical stone-age human lived in a cave (caveman), this was generally rare. Most stone age humans lived either nomadically or in huts. However, weaker people might be more apt to set up a domicile in a cave as they were no longer physically strong enough to maintain a hut or a nomadic lifestyle. Those folks might have also had bad teeth, either from their poor health or age or whathaveyou, and thus had to grind their food between rocks. It just so happens that the same damp caves in which they lived were home to the sorts of yeast that cause bread to rise. In order to make the yeast-infested porridge edible again, the cavemen would desperately try roasting it over a flame, thus making bread.
> 
> Ever wonder how it was discovered that quinine cures malaria or how the microwave oven was invented? Also very interesting stories! What will be the next thing we discover on accident that changes life as we know it?


All good thoughts to ponder. I believe Viagra was the greatest Oh Snap moment in the last 100 years.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 18, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Out here asking the real questions, thanks.


Its why we started drinking milk.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 18, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> All good thoughts to ponder. I believe Viagra was the greatest Oh Snap moment in the last 100 years.


About how it can be a successful treatment for jet lag in hamsters?


----------



## odibrom (Apr 18, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> How do you eat oreos without milk?



I don't eat oreos for several reasons: it's industrial shit, it's full of refined sugar, it does nothing good for me or my body, it's not even tasty.

... but answering directly to your question, you can always have it with almond/oat/rice/soy beverages...




bostjan said:


> I stopped drinking milk when I was in college, and developed a mild lactose intolerance by the time I was in graduate school. I think lactase is a use-it-or-lose-it sort of enzyme.
> 
> Another milk-related did-you-know-
> 
> ...



I stopped drinking milk by 1996/7 more or less, although I still seldom eat some yogurts, cheese and dairy ice-creams less than once a week... I'm not lactose intolerant, but am getting tired of dairy and it's starting to taste bad.

You guys have some weird as shit laws there...


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 18, 2022)

Randy said:


> You know who objectify women even worse than men? Jealous women.



You know you are dating a hot girl when the other girls are checking her out. I dated one that was way out of my league, and I mean I'm not shitting you other women checked her out more than guys, or at least they were way more obvious about it.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 18, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I don't eat oreos for several reasons: it's industrial shit, it's full of refined sugar, it does nothing good for me or my body, it's not even tasty......



My God.... Not even tasty. Not even Tasty!! 

Lord have mercy


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 18, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> All good thoughts to ponder. I believe Viagra was the greatest Oh Snap moment in the last 100 years.



You know lately I've been supplementing with Viagra and Ginkgo Biloba... so I can remember what the fuck I'm doing!

But no just the other day I found out my grandfather is addicted to Viagra. No one is taking it harder than my grandma.


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 18, 2022)

Randy said:


> Why does Professor Xavier have this compartment in the back that he can't reach? Is this for his aids to empty out his craps?
> 
> View attachment 84139


He had aids and was in a wheelchair? That sucks.


----------



## STRHelvete (Apr 19, 2022)

That moment when you're watching a horror movie set in Texas the 40s, and a high school prom is paused to have everyone pray...and then you think about how Texas in the 40s must have been for everyone who wasn't a straight white christian...so you start rooting for the killer to take them all out.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 19, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> You know you are dating a hot girl when the other girls are checking her out. I dated one that was way out of my league, and I mean I'm not shitting you other women checked her out more than guys, or at least they were way more obvious about it.



I went to Rockville last November with a woman I was seeing back then but am just friends with now, she’s a beautiful gothed out fetish chick and was walking around the whole weekend with electrical tape over her nipples. While I got 4-5 “Congratulations!” and high fives from dudes, the amount of chicks that approached her as if I wasn’t even there was _insane. _I don’t believe I’ll ever experience 4 days in a row like that again.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 19, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I went to Rockville last November with a woman I was seeing back then but am just friends with now, she’s a beautiful gothed out fetish chick and was walking around the whole weekend with electrical tape over her nipples. While I got 4-5 “Congratulations!” and high fives from dudes, the amount of chicks that approached her as if I wasn’t even there was _insane. _I don’t believe I’ll ever experience 4 days in a row like that again.



You better hit me up the next time you go to that shit!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 19, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I don't eat oreos for several reasons: it's industrial shit, it's full of refined sugar, it does nothing good for me or my body, it's not even tasty.



Yeah but they're vegan.



RevDrucifer said:


> I went to Rockville last November with a woman I was seeing back then but am just friends with now, she’s a beautiful gothed out fetish chick and was walking around the whole weekend with electrical tape over her nipples. While I got 4-5 “Congratulations!” and high fives from dudes, the amount of chicks that approached her as if I wasn’t even there was _insane. _I don’t believe I’ll ever experience 4 days in a row like that again.



I _love_ attention (hence being a performing guitarist) but I don't miss this kind of attention. People are fucking weird. It got to the point in my last marriage where when a stranger would approach us it was nervous glances of "oh boy, what crazy, no-boundary-having shit is this person going to say?" She's black and bald and all goth/alternative and somehow that plus my "metal dad" aesthetic made people feel like they just _had _to say something about us, to us. We were polyam, it wasn't the flirtation that bothered me so much, just the people who would treat us like they were at the zoo.

Also, men "congratulating" me for my partner will never not make me uncomfortable. Gross bro. get that checked out.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 19, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Yeah but they're vegan.
> (...)


... as a lot of industrial waste sold as "food" or "beverages"...


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> She's black and bald [...]



That look is probably about to be out fashion pretty soon if I had to guess


----------



## STRHelvete (Apr 19, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... as a lot of industrial waste sold as "food" or "beverages"...


Garbage is delicious. I embrace the trash


----------



## odibrom (Apr 19, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Garbage is delicious. I embrace the trash


... I as well, but on the soundwaves realm and thrash specially... and sometimes (only sometimes) also on the visual arts department...


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 19, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Yeah but they're vegan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dude, I’ve grown into an introvert over the years and hate attention these days. Fact of the matter is, I had just gotten divorced a couple months prior and had some things I needed to get out of my system which those 4 days provided. It was 4 days of about 90,000 people drinking for 12 hours a day in the Florida sun, normalcy was not to be expected. I just couldn’t believe how many chicks approached her that weekend, but she wasn’t exactly trying to be hidden in the crowd either. Outside of that particular environment under those circumstances, I would have been miserable.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 19, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> You better hit me up the next time you go to that shit!



I was supposed to go in May but don’t think it’s going to work, I’m trying to get my ass back to New England this year and have a ton of shit to work out before I do. I WILL be doing a lot of driving between here and Maine in the next several months though, your neck of the woods is generally where I try to either power through a few more hours or stop and get a hotel, I shall hit you up next time I’m coming through!


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 19, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I was supposed to go in May but don’t think it’s going to work, I’m trying to get my ass back to New England this year and have a ton of shit to work out before I do. I WILL be doing a lot of driving between here and Maine in the next several months though, your neck of the woods is generally where I try to either power through a few more hours or stop and get a hotel, I shall hit you up next time I’m coming through!



I'm gonna try to take my two sons to see Skillet on that Friday  We'll see how that goes!


----------



## Randy (Apr 19, 2022)

Re: "Objectifying women" discussion

The thing that brought that comment on was long held belief from observing how women talk about other women. If you're in a room (store, club, restaurant, whatever) and there's a woman that stands out for some reason... the way she's dressed, the size of her breasts, the size of her butt, the color of her hair, etc it's like magnet to jealous women. And it's not like "hey she's got big boobs what's up with that?", it's you know... look at that slut, I wouldn't wear that, omg she's got a unibrow, idk something like that.

So it's the "objectifying" that men do where they hyperfocus on a woman's appearance, but it's also tinged with hatred because of it. Jealousy is simultaneously acknowledging those things "matter" and that it should effect how that person thinks of themselves or people should feel about them. It's super toxic.

The incident that brought all that to mind, I was at the mall and observed an attractive chick (shapely) in a crop top and hot pants and a say late 30s/40s woman was following behind about ten feet and her eyes are FIXED on this other girls ass. Second girl followed the first for the idk, 100ft or so I could see and she's rolling her eyes and shaking her head until the first girl exits the first stops at the doors and turns back.

I dunno if she was repressed and thirsty or jealous and offended someone else was in public looking attractive in ways that she didn't feel she is but it was something to observe. And I get it, being a guy on the sidelines and seeing a girl I find attractive idk, I guess makes me another creep guy but what I didn't do is pursue her out of the building because her appearance offended/attracted me so much. That's a uniquely chick thing.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 19, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I'm gonna try to take my two sons to see Skillet on that Friday  We'll see how that goes!



I’ve never had so much fun at a concert before, but I don’t think you’ll be getting into the things I did when I was there.  Adult stuff aside, there were a TON of families there with younger kids and I’m not sure I’ve ever seen a better set up for that kind of thing; TONS of porta-potties, enough food trucks/stands to not wait in line forever and the way it was spread out allowed anyone who didn’t want to be in the crowd to stand back and still see/hear everything great.

Have a great time, man!!


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I was supposed to go in May but don’t think it’s going to work, I’m trying to get my ass back to New England this year and have a ton of shit to work out before I do. I WILL be doing a lot of driving between here and Maine in the next several months though, your neck of the woods is generally where I try to either power through a few more hours or stop and get a hotel, I shall hit you up next time I’m coming through!



I swear I thought you said you were moving back to NE like ...3 years ago?  I think it was pre-MG buyout/transition, so the fact that you haven't makes me wonder if I'm just going crazy


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 19, 2022)

MFB said:


> I swear I thought you said you were moving back to NE like ...3 years ago?  I think it was pre-MG buyout/transition, so the fact that you haven't makes me wonder if I'm just going crazy



Yeah but Florida just sucks you in and traps you.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 19, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Yeah but Florida just sucks


FTFY


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 19, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Garbage is delicious. I embrace the trash


I said it once I'll say it again:

Some of y'all have never eaten out of the dumpster and it shows


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I said it once I'll say it again:
> 
> Some of y'all have never eaten out of the dumpster and it shows



Guess I better check my privilege then


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 19, 2022)

MFB said:


> I swear I thought you said you were moving back to NE like ...3 years ago?  I think it was pre-MG buyout/transition, so the fact that you haven't makes me wonder if I'm just going crazy



Hahahah you’re not wrong and even I had to scratch my head for a minute thinking of where I was at 3 years ago, but you’re right. After I got married my ex-wife and I were going to move back to be closer to our friends/family, but once she trashed the marriage and any form of friendship I decided to stay down here because there’s not a better place to be a single dude. I got all that stuff out of my system much faster than I expected and then ended up in a relationship with a woman who lives in Maine which is where I’m from originally, so once my lease is up I’m out of here.

Overall, this city has gotten way too big and since they’re building up and not out, traffic is getting _insane _and what used to be a spread out city is now feeling claustrophobic and cramped. And the noise….my god I just can’t do it anymore.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 19, 2022)

Anything north of US-2 in ME is traffic-free.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 19, 2022)

Randy said:


> Re: "Objectifying women" discussion
> 
> The thing that brought that comment on was long held belief from observing how women talk about other women. If you're in a room (store, club, restaurant, whatever) and there's a woman that stands out for some reason... the way she's dressed, the size of her breasts, the size of her butt, the color of her hair, etc it's like magnet to jealous women. And it's not like "hey she's got big boobs what's up with that?", it's you know... look at that slut, I wouldn't wear that, omg she's got a unibrow, idk something like that.
> 
> ...


I think that's just superficial people. It may happen mostly on women, but it's not exclusive to them... superficial people are just that, dumb as fuck that focus on details that are insignificant on the bigger picture and miss everything else. They're clueless and think high of themselves just because most of the time they can afford to. Shit people is going to be shit all around, either men or women or anything in between...


----------



## Randy (Apr 19, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I think that's just superficial people. It may happen mostly on women, but it's not exclusive to them... superficial people are just that, dumb as fuck that focus on details that are insignificant on the bigger picture and miss everything else. They're clueless and think high of themselves just because most of the time they can afford to. Shit people is going to be shit all around, either men or women or anything in between...


Fair assessment.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 20, 2022)

Who wants to open up an Etsy store and sell Djent tubes? Free idea. Thank me later.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 5, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 110099


And I had to pick today to open this thread. God damn it.

I don't know if this is a deep thought, but the pile-on of utter and incredulous bullshit seeping out of the sewage system that is our government is really starting to depress me. It's like, if someone in the eighties were to write a dystopian novel about where America would be in forty years, this is so far beyond the groundwork they would have created to make that happen that it almost seems like a farce. A farce that's literally killing us. Some of us faster than others.


----------



## MFB (Jul 5, 2022)

That photo is exactly why I hate when any friends tell me they're trying to have kids; like, great for you guys if that's what you want but why do you have to tell us that you're actively trying which in layman's terms is "I'm dumping hot loads in my wife on the reg, and now you have to know it too."


----------



## Crungy (Jul 5, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I said it once I'll say it again:
> 
> Some of y'all have never eaten out of the dumpster and it shows


Does pizza left in an elevator count?


----------



## bostjan (Jul 5, 2022)

Weird tonal shift in this thread from creampies to second-hand pies..


----------



## Randy (Jul 5, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> *pie*


My dad seems like that kinda simp, yeah.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 5, 2022)

Pretty sure I have some immediate family members that were doing Simp and Cancel Culture 40 + years ago iirc.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 5, 2022)

They were lighting up BBS's with cancel culture and simping?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 5, 2022)

Crungy said:


> They were lighting up BBS's with cancel culture and simping?


All analog


----------



## Crungy (Jul 5, 2022)

Super retro, love it!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 5, 2022)

A fuzz or HM2 called The Leaf Blower with a built in expression pedal. Yes?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 5, 2022)

Someone needs to make a pedal called the motor boat that goes brrrrrrrrrrbbbbbrrrrbbbbbrrrbbbrrrrrrbbb


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 5, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> A fuzz or HM2 called The Leaf Blower with a built in expression pedal. Yes?


Gimme


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 5, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Someone needs to make a pedal called the motor boat that goes brrrrrrrrrrbbbbbrrrrbbbbbrrrbbbrrrrrrbbb


The mudvayne signature distortion.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 6, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> A fuzz or HM2 called The Leaf Blower with a built in expression pedal. Yes?



Gated fuzz like the wooly mammoth or somesuch but with the gate on an expression pedal would be wild as fuck


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 6, 2022)

_All_ questions about a stranger's tattoos are stupid questions.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 7, 2022)

What is "Here I Go Again" even about? Big hit, everyone knows it, what does it mean? I know it gets chicks to drink and party, or at least it used to back in the day. He's lonely again but not wastin' time getting there? What the fuck is going on David?


----------



## Crungy (Jul 7, 2022)

I unraveled an even bigger Whitesnake mystery (to me) just now: I had no idea they were from the UK. How did I not know that?! How have I never heard of Coverdale's ties to Deep Purple?


----------



## DestroyMankind (Jul 7, 2022)

Why does old Dan Tucker need to get out of the way if he's late for his supper? Why is it a unicorn and not a unihorn? In an alternate universe do eggs go out to breakfast and order their humans scrambled or over easy?


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 7, 2022)

DestroyMankind said:


> Why does old Dan Tucker need to get out of the way if he's late for his supper? Why is it a unicorn and not a unihorn? In an alternate universe do eggs go out to breakfast and order their humans scrambled or over easy?


Scrambled. Always scrambled. Trust me, those that think they're over easy end up scrambled anyway.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 7, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> What is "Here I Go Again" even about? Big hit, everyone knows it, what does it mean? I know it gets chicks to drink and party, or at least it used to back in the day. He's lonely again but not wastin' time getting there? What the fuck is going on David?


It's a breakup song without any deeper meaning. I think Coverdale himself more or less said that was the case.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 7, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> What is "Here I Go Again" even about? Big hit, everyone knows it, what does it mean? I know it gets chicks to drink and party, or at least it used to back in the day. He's lonely again but not wastin' time getting there? What the fuck is going on David?



It was my HS graduation song. Not my fault, I voted for NIN - Closer.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 7, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> _All_ questions about a stranger's tattoos are stupid questions.


Yeah ive got quite a few that I dont exactly regret, i just really dont want to talk about them lol.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 7, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah ive got quite a few that I dont exactly regret, i just really dont want to talk about them lol.



people invariably question/comment on my stupidest tattoos the most. I guess that's what I get but it would be cool if I could just let people draw on me with minimal forethought in peace. on the other hand, the ones I've put real thought into aren't easily explained and invariably lead to more stupid questions. 

one thing I do enjoy is that men mistake my sparrow for an eagle/hawk/other "badass" bird of prey like 95% of the time (probably bc it isn't stylized) and I think it's really funny letting them down. "sweet eagle tattoo bro" "it's a female house sparrow actually" "...."


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2022)

Sparrow or swallow?

Looking at them I guess people tend to do them very similarly, but I'm assuming it's an American Traditional style one, which is like, super distinguishable from an eagle/hawk so I'm not sure how some people just don't know the difference; maybe it's because I've been into tattoo culture for so long that it's second nature to me, but I'm a little worried if people can look at them side by side and just see one type of bird.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 7, 2022)

MFB said:


> Sparrow or swallow?
> 
> Looking at them I guess people tend to do them very similarly, but I'm assuming it's an American Traditional style one, which is like, super distinguishable from an eagle/hawk so I'm not sure how some people just don't know the difference; maybe it's because I've been into tattoo culture for so long that it's second nature to me, but I'm a little worried if people can look at them side by side and just see one type of bird.



It's a sparrow and it's not stylized in the way you describe, it's not necessarily photorealistic but it's more in that vein. That said, I suppose it could be a shitty eagle done by someone in a trailer smoking a bunch of meth, and there are a lot of those kinds of tattoos around here so....


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 7, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> It was my HS graduation song. Not my fault, I voted for NIN - Closer.


Ours was that "blah blah blah six hundred minutes" song from Rent.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 8, 2022)

MFB said:


> Sparrow or swallow?


African or European swallow?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 8, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> African or European swallow?


What's the airspeed of an unladen swallow?


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> African or European swallow?


IRL I'm sitting here enjoying some coconut scrolling through ss.o when I come across this... no kidding.

Maybe it's a sign that this should be my next tattoo:


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 8, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> African or European swallow?



Just rewatched Holy Grail a few days ago. Some of the jokes aged very poorly, but still overall a classic.

Google says Passer Domesticus is native to both Eurasia and Northern Africa, so..... yes? Also I am not the first person to ask google whether Passer Domesticus is an African or European swallow


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Just rewatched Holy Grail a few days ago. Some of the jokes aged very poorly, but still overall a classic.
> 
> Google says Passer Domesticus is native to both Eurasia and Northern Africa, so..... yes? Also I am not the first person to ask google whether Passer Domesticus is an African or European swallow


Domesticus is a sparrow.

There are so many layers of jokes in that bit. One of the castle guards says that swallows are non-migratory. Of course, swallows are, in fact, migratory; however, during the middle ages, people infamously believed that swallows hibernated like bears. You have to be a level 9 dweeb to know stupid trivial shit like that, which might explain why nearly every nerd loves that movie; it's just filled with so many jokes that target people with specific tidbits of completely useless knowledge like that...

I'm not sure which jokes aged poorly, but I think it's clear that the movie has so far stood the test of time, with as strong a cult following as ever. I personally prefer The Life of Brian, the thing with The Holy Grail is that it's so packed with ridiculous stuff that you _can_ watch it a dozen times and still catch new gags. In that scene he also declared himself "defeater of the Saxons." The Saxons were never defeated, thus the term Anglo-Saxon for British people from early history. The entire thing with him having no real horse, making these wild claims, and being stoicly deadpan about it... it's funny on at least three different levels and I love it. ...but it's obviously not the kind of humour for everyone.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 10, 2022)

What if our screen names were our actual birth names?


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2022)

Preposterous


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 10, 2022)

Randy said:


> Why does Professor Xavier have this compartment in the back that he can't reach? Is this for his aids to empty out his craps?
> 
> View attachment 84139


It’s clearly where you find the serial number model number and the factory data reset button duhhh


----------



## TedEH (Jul 11, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> What if our screen names were our actual birth names?


Worked great for Facebook, amirite?

Sure, some people hide behind anonymity to get away with online nonsense, but take the anonymity away and you're left with the takes from people who are so sold on and unashamed of their bad takes that having their name attached to it isn't enough of a deterrent.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 11, 2022)

TedEH said:


> Worked great for Facebook, amirite?
> 
> Sure, some people hide behind anonymity to get away with online nonsense, but take the anonymity away and you're left with the takes from people who are so sold on and unashamed of their bad takes that having their name attached to it isn't enough of a deterrent.


I'm talking about having @mastapimp on your birth certificate.


----------



## mastapimp (Jul 11, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm talking about having @mastapimp on your birth certificate.


It's an online gaming handle that I've used since the mid 90's with mplayer and quakeworld. It's rather tame compared to some of my friends like "AssPube" and "Corncob_Sodomist". I have had to introduce myself in real life as "mastapimp" when I met a bunch of famous gamers at E3 and another time when our server went down and I had to make several long distance calls to Missouri to get it back online.

One of the conversation went like this: 
Secretary: Hello, how may I direct your call?
Me: Is Jim available?
Secretary: No, he's in meetings all day, can I take a message?
Me: Our quake server is down, we need it for a match tonight, can you have him reset it?
Secretary: May I ask who is calling?
Me: Mastapimp
Secretary: *trying not to laugh* Jim said you might be calling one of these days. We'll get it fixed for you...uh...master pimp.
Me: He wouldn't know my real name anyway. Thanks, have a good day!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 11, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> It's an online gaming handle that I've used since the mid 90's with mplayer and quakeworld. It's rather tame compared to some of my friends like "AssPube" and "Corncob_Sodomist". I have had to introduce myself in real life as "mastapimp" when I met a bunch of famous gamers at E3 and another time when our server went down and I had to make several long distance calls to Missouri to get it back online.
> 
> One of the conversation went like this:
> Secretary: Hello, how may I direct your call?
> ...


I love it .


----------



## TedEH (Jul 11, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm talking about having @mastapimp on your birth certificate.


Oooooooooooooooooooh. Well, I already get annoyed that "the news" is half made up of dumb snippets off the internet, so my old-man take on that world won't move this conversation very far along. I go full old-man-yells-at-cloud mode whenever I see an article, news story, etc. - anything vaguely serious, where a person is strait-faced presented with their dumb gamer tag.
"In todays top story, a local business is shutting it's doors today - we caught up with the owner, _-_-**sayHiToYourMom68.9**-_-_ for commentary."


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 11, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> What if our screen names were our actual birth names?





TedEH said:


> Worked great for Facebook, amirite?
> 
> Sure, some people hide behind anonymity to get away with online nonsense, but take the anonymity away and you're left with the takes from people who are so sold on and unashamed of their bad takes that having their name attached to it isn't enough of a deterrent.





mastapimp said:


> It's an online gaming handle that I've used since the mid 90's with mplayer and quakeworld. It's rather tame compared to some of my friends like "AssPube" and "Corncob_Sodomist". I have had to introduce myself in real life as "mastapimp" when I met a bunch of famous gamers at E3 and another time when our server went down and I had to make several long distance calls to Missouri to get it back online.
> 
> One of the conversation went like this:
> Secretary: Hello, how may I direct your call?
> ...




This reminds me of the time I had to call Amazon customer service and explain to a lady in SE Asian call center that my name was Eff Bomb b/c that's what I put on my account. I changed it after that phonecall, I haven't felt that stupid in a long-ass time. My wife at the time was next to me and she was_ P I S S E D _hahaha oh memories.

I have had a variety of FB pseudonyms including anagrams of my real name and most recently Faye S Booke (facebook, ha ha, I know, hold your applause). All of my gear page purchases for those 5ish years got mailed to Faye, I had a lot of acquaintances who thought Faye was my real name and weren't sure if I was trans/NB/what, even got some IRL "your name is Faye right? what are your pronouns?" 

I won't pretend I was changing the world or anything, but I enjoyed challenging/undermining/rendering null and void people's assumptions about my identity.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 26, 2022)

I have made more back to back posts in this thread than in my entire history posting on this forum combined.

no reason to break form now…

What if The Rolling Stones' Beast of Burden is actually about Nietzsche's Camel, Lion and Child framework? 

I mean I know it's not. But _*"imagine a world..."*_


----------



## odibrom (Jul 27, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> (...)
> 
> But _*"imagine a world..."*_



... Imagine there's no bacon
It's easy when you fry
No bell below us
Above us only shy
Imagine all the people livin' for payday
Ah, ah, ah-ah

Imagine there's no boundries
It isn't hard to do
Nothin' to fill or pay for
And no precision, too
Imagine all the people livin' life in feces
Yoo, hoo, oo-oo

You may say I'm a scammer
But I'm not the only one
I hope some day you'll join us
And the world will belong to one

Imagine my possessions
I wonder if you can
My need for greed, your hunger
A brotherhood of hen
Imagine all the people shagging all the world
Yoo, hoo, oo-oo

You may say I'm a gamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope some day you'll join us
And the world will die as one...

By _John Lemon_...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 19, 2022)

At one point when you were being born, you wore your mom as a hat.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Aug 19, 2022)

No you were not. You were born head first. You had your mom as shoe.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 19, 2022)

dr_game0ver said:


> No you were not. You were born head first. You had your mom as shoe.


not if you're born breech, then you had a mom hat.


----------



## DestroyMankind (Aug 19, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> not if you're born breech, then you had a mom hat.


What if you're born via C-section?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 19, 2022)

DestroyMankind said:


> What if you're born via C-section?


then you wore your mom as a pair of shoes, since they deliver c -sections headfirst.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 19, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> then you wore your mom as a pair of shoes, since they deliver c -sections headfirst.


A dress maybe...?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 20, 2022)

Johnathan Davis' beatboxing is just him doing a bad Tazmanian devil impression


----------



## Randy (Aug 30, 2022)

More iconic She-Hulk: Tatiana Maslany or Chyna?


----------



## nightflameauto (Aug 30, 2022)

Randy said:


> More iconic She-Hulk: Tatiana Maslany or Chyna?


Pre or post coke-whore Chyna?

Not that there's anything wrong with either.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 30, 2022)

When you light your lighter, your lighter gets lighter until your lighter is so light that your lighter won’t light.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 30, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> When you light your lighter, your lighter gets lighter until your lighter is so light that your lighter won’t light.


Im the right kind of stoned for this right now.


----------



## nightlight (Sep 30, 2022)

Worried about my amps' futures, so just pondering why do make guitar vacuum tubes with glass and such delicate construction. Isn't there some more durable that could be used? And is there money in something like that? I mean, if you could just get past R&D costs, you could have a product that is in demand for all amplifiers past and present. Of course, business is going to be terrible if those things last for years and years. But I have a feeling the days of dicking with glass tubes should have been long gone, but no one gives enough of a shite about guitarists to innovate.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 30, 2022)

nightlight said:


> Worried about my amps' futures, so just pondering why do make guitar vacuum tubes with glass and such delicate construction. Isn't there some more durable that could be used? And is there money in something like that? I mean, if you could just get past R&D costs, you could have a product that is in demand for all amplifiers past and present. Of course, business is going to be terrible if those things last for years and years. But I have a feeling the days of dicking with glass tubes should have been long gone, but no one gives enough of a shite about guitarists to innovate.


"no one gives a shit about guitarists enough to innovate"

They did actually, a really fuckin long time ago. Its guitarists that are holding it back, your statement is quite ironic.


----------



## nightlight (Sep 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> "no one gives a shit about guitarists enough to innovate"
> 
> They did actually, a really fuckin long time ago. Its guitarists that are holding it back, your statement is quite ironic.


Tube amps sound like tube amps, man. I've been a Kemper user since 2013, have an Axe FXIII of late. It's not the same. And beyond just tone, the responsiveness of a tube amp is just something you have to experience, with no lag between string picking and the sound emanating. Drives me bugshit about the Kemper. Do some syncopated palm muting and you'll start to feel that lag build up. Not so with tube amps.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 30, 2022)

nightlight said:


> Tube amps sound like tube amps, man.


You don't say?


----------



## nightlight (Sep 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> You don't say?


Sorry, edited my post. Digital just hasn't reached that point of parity yet is what I meant to say.


----------



## nightlight (Sep 30, 2022)

nightlight said:


> Tube amps sound like tube amps, man. I've been a Kemper user since 2013, have an Axe FXIII of late. It's not the same. And beyond just tone, the responsiveness of a tube amp is just something you have to experience, with no lag between string picking and the sound emanating. Drives me bugshit about the Kemper. Do some syncopated palm muting and you'll start to feel that lag build up. Not so with tube amps.


*perceived lag


----------



## TedEH (Sep 30, 2022)

nightlight said:


> why do make guitar vacuum tubes with glass and such delicate construction


Realistically, a lot of people have tried. There have been tube alternatives for a long time and they just never caught on (until digital more recently), either because people were being snobby about it not being "genuine", or because it legitimately didn't sound as good. I'm not an electrical engineer by any stretch, but I'd assume that any small change in how you construct the components is going to have some subtle (or not subtle) knock-on effect to how the amp sounds.


----------



## BornToLooze (Sep 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> "no one gives a shit about guitarists enough to innovate"
> 
> They did actually, a really fuckin long time ago. Its guitarists that are holding it back, your statement is quite ironic.



One thing I would love is a like an AxeFX or a Kemper type thing, but just one amp. I don't need the versatility of 500 amps with 10 times the tweakablity of a normal amp, I want 1 amp. Sell an amp that is just a perfect model of an amp.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 1, 2022)

BornToLooze said:


> One thing I would love is a like an AxeFX or a Kemper type thing, but just one amp. I don't need the versatility of 500 amps with 10 times the tweakablity of a normal amp, I want 1 amp. Sell an amp that is just a perfect model of an amp.


They are kind of doing that with those little mooer pedals. Plus several popular amp companies are making mini solid state versions of their flagships. Soldano, orange, Diezel, and others I believe.


----------



## nightlight (Oct 1, 2022)

TedEH said:


> Realistically, a lot of people have tried. There have been tube alternatives for a long time and they just never caught on (until digital more recently), either because people were being snobby about it not being "genuine", or because it legitimately didn't sound as good. I'm not an electrical engineer by any stretch, but I'd assume that any small change in how you construct the components is going to have some subtle (or not subtle) knock-on effect to how the amp sounds.


I'm no expert on how vacuum tubes are constructed as well, but it is a legacy technology that has few uses in the modern world other than high end audio. Like I said, the R&D would be prohibitive, so I have no idea how they would do it. Essentially, my thought was about building a better mousetrap. With the way the global economy is turning out, I'm just worried about already high tube costs soaring even further. That would make my amps really higher maintenance than they already are.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 1, 2022)

tubes are antiquated tech. the "innovation" was moving away from them. there are SS rectifier and preamp tube analogues on the market, and a brief googling looks to reveal that SS power tube analogues have been tried and just never caught on. 

I don't mess with digital, but I play a lot of both SS and tube amps and the differences are absolutely negligible in terms of overall output. the only meaningful difference IME is that you (usually) just need a lot more SS wattage to get comparable headroom. 

it sounds like the real issue you're having is that digital modeling just isn't there yet. call me a luddite, but that's what you get for buying a magic computer that tries to do everything, especially when most of you dorks are just modeling the same few amps anyway. 

like an instant pot, it might be 101 functions in one, but it's 101 shitty versions of each individual function, and most people are just cooking rice and beans in it anyway.

I'll stick to my pressure cooker and crusty old SS amps, the longer people stay obsessed with t00bs and modelers the longer I can keep scoring Peavy Standards for $75


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2022)

BornToLooze said:


> One thing I would love is a like an AxeFX or a Kemper type thing, but just one amp. I don't need the versatility of 500 amps with 10 times the tweakablity of a normal amp, I want 1 amp. Sell an amp that is just a perfect model of an amp.



Fender is doing that now with their "Tone Master" series.


----------



## nightlight (Oct 2, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> tubes are antiquated tech. the "innovation" was moving away from them. there are SS rectifier and preamp tube analogues on the market, and a brief googling looks to reveal that SS power tube analogues have been tried and just never caught on.
> 
> I don't mess with digital, but I play a lot of both SS and tube amps and the differences are absolutely negligible in terms of overall output. the only meaningful difference IME is that you (usually) just need a lot more SS wattage to get comparable headroom.
> 
> ...



Modelling has its place. Try mixing up that Peavey Standard at a show or in a studio. I'd rather run my Kemper direct to FOH, with a Power Station and a 1x12 for monitoring instead of trying to get a good tone out of my Engls. So much more portable and convenient for a "poor musician" without roadies. 

Digital has given tonnes of people a real chance to get good tones on stage and in the studio. And the price point, while high for the top of the line modellers, is actually pretty reasonable for what you get, especially when buying used. 

That said, if I had the option and the gigs to justify it, I'd cart along my Savage. It's got midi capability, so you can turn on and off functions, switch channels, etc. And it sounds good at low volumes too. Just a pain in the ass to move around.


----------



## nightlight (Oct 2, 2022)

Another thought: In the last 20 years, have we only kept guitar exciting by adding more strings to the neck? Worth thinking about.


----------



## broj15 (Oct 2, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> tubes are antiquated tech. the "innovation" was moving away from them. there are SS rectifier and preamp tube analogues on the market, and a brief googling looks to reveal that SS power tube analogues have been tried and just never caught on.
> 
> I don't mess with digital, but I play a lot of both SS and tube amps and the differences are absolutely negligible in terms of overall output. the only meaningful difference IME is that you (usually) just need a lot more SS wattage to get comparable headroom.
> 
> ...


With you on this 110%. Output transistors go BRRRRR.

Edit & to add: I don't really mess with digital amps either, but I will say that all the coolest and most out there sounding effects in terms of reverb and delay are digital and a current zoom multi-stomp is a great utility piece of gear for time based effects. I have one that's permanently married to my hardware synth/drum machine set up and if I hadn't just bought and afterneath V3 (also digital) I'd be getting one for my guitar pedal board.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 2, 2022)

broj15 said:


> With you on this 110%. Output transistors go BRRRRR.
> 
> Edit & to add: I don't really mess with digital amps either, but I will say that all the coolest and most out there sounding effects in terms of reverb and delay are digital and a current zoom multi-stomp is a great utility piece of gear for time based effects. I have one that's permanently married to my hardware synth/drum machine set up and if I hadn't just bought and afterneath V3 (also digital) I'd be getting one for my guitar pedal board.



Totally on board with digital effects. Afterneath, Darkstar, and Time machine are the core components of my live sound. Also love my dearly departed Alesis Qudraverb. 



nightlight said:


> Modelling has its place. Try mixing up that Peavey Standard at a show or in a studio.



Not sure I understand this. I have definitely used a variety of SS Peaveys live, both individually and as part of larger wall-o-doom setups. It comes down to knowing how specific amps/cabs respond to different rooms, and how they interact with themselves/each other when you get into channel bridging and daisy chaining, often essential to get the most out of older SS units.

I will say that while modeling isn't for me, some of my favorite bands like Nadja use modelers live and I can't argue with either their rationale (portability vs wall-o-doom) nor their results. It just isn't for me, and I strongly believe the large majority of the modeler consumer base is just responding to the whims of neoliberal consumption logic which states that more tech=better without ever stopping to ask if it's a good idea to put a computer into a dildo.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 2, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> it sounds like the real issue you're having is that digital modeling just isn't there yet. call me a luddite, but that's what you get for buying a magic computer that tries to do everything, especially when most of you dorks are just modeling the same few amps anyway.


IMO, to say that digital "isn't there yet" just sounds like you haven't tried the right digital setup yet - and I say that as someone who gets pretty snobby about my tube amps. For the longest time, I said digital couldn't do it, but I think the real barrier now is how you're listening to it. The models have gotten _very_ convincing in the last while. If you want it to sound like an amp in a room, you have to turn it into an amp in a room, use a cab, etc. The problem is not the digital model, it's playing it back through a little powered monitor and expecting that room-filling gut-punching air movement experience that you'd get from a cabinet that takes three people to move.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 2, 2022)

TedEH said:


> IMO, to say that digital "isn't there yet" just sounds like you haven't tried the right digital setup yet - and I say that as someone who gets pretty snobby about my tube amps. For the longest time, I said digital couldn't do it, but I think the real barrier now is how you're listening to it. The models have gotten _very_ convincing in the last while. If you want it to sound like an amp in a room, you have to turn it into an amp in a room, use a cab, etc. The problem is not the digital model, it's playing it back through a little powered monitor and expecting that room-filling gut-punching air movement experience that you'd get from a cabinet that takes three people to move.



You're certainly correct. I haven't actually tried any digital setup at all, I was just musing in reaction to complaints about perceived shortcomings of digital as compared to analog. 

Similarly, I can see plenty of evidence for the successful application of digital such as mentioned above in the example of touring doom/drone band Nadja (who don't even use cabs, they just only book gigs in places with sound systems powerful enough to meet their needs). I also think it's fair to say the use case and end goals of touring musicians are vastly different from the majority of modeler owners.

My personal critique and rejection of digital hinges more on analysis of neoliberal consumption logic than it does on application or results. You can get perfectly good beans, rice, etc from an instant pot as well, but I am skeptical of both for similar reasons. If anything, the original complaint I was responding to seems to me a result of being oversaturated with options rather than shortcomings of digital modeling, perceived or actual.

Even if I didn't believe that, though, I'm not one to reject something (solely) on principle of tradition. Far more talented and successful people than me have been making digital work for a long while now. Admittedly, I took a flippant, somewhat satirical approach to expressing myself because I'm also always down to bag on a fad.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 3, 2022)

Inl


jaxadam said:


> When you light your lighter, your lighter gets lighter until your lighter is so light that your lighter won’t light.


I love stuff like this.
I once did one 
Nonsense cause no cents if your sense were worth cents


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 17, 2022)

Next time you hear a Bee Gees song. Picture Mr Hanky singing.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 18, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Inl
> 
> I love stuff like this.
> I once did one
> Nonsense cause no cents if your sense were worth cents


Nonsense cost no cents if your sense were worth cents


----------



## bostjan (Oct 18, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Nonsense cost no cents if your sense were worth cents


It's nonscents for people to keep skunks as pets and remove their glands!





You know it costs nearly $0.02 for the US mint to produce a penny! It makes no cents to keep them in circulation!

I wrote a drunken email once, luckily it bounced back, because it was just nonsents.

Here's another nonsense question: What would life be like to be blind, deaf, have no feeling of pain, and no taste or smell?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 18, 2022)

Dude 


bostjan said:


> It's nonscents for people to keep skunks as pets and remove their glands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude my dad had a pet skunk with the glands removed and believe it or not they make very good pets and are very clean and very house trainable


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 18, 2022)

And


bostjan said:


> It's nonscents for people to keep skunks as pets and remove their glands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad also had a crow and a raccoon


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 18, 2022)

bostjan said:


> It's nonscents for people to keep skunks as pets and remove their glands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what don’t make a good pet though… a fox you can’t teach them to use the bathroom outside


----------



## nightlight (Oct 18, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> You're certainly correct. I haven't actually tried any digital setup at all, I was just musing in reaction to complaints about perceived shortcomings of digital as compared to analog.
> 
> Similarly, I can see plenty of evidence for the successful application of digital such as mentioned above in the example of touring doom/drone band Nadja (who don't even use cabs, they just only book gigs in places with sound systems powerful enough to meet their needs). I also think it's fair to say the use case and end goals of touring musicians are vastly different from the majority of modeler owners.
> 
> ...



You crapped on digital the because of an analysis of (and I'm going to hashtag this) #neoliberalconsumptionlogic rather than application or results? Because you're down to bag on a fad. 

If someone says, "Can I trust you?", how do you respond hyok hyok


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 18, 2022)

Whether or not you can trust me isn't up to me.


----------



## nightlight (Oct 19, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Whether or not you can trust me isn't up to me.



That's an interesting way to look at it. As Megadeth put it, "Trust hurts, trust is suffering". So I trust no one completely other than very close family and friends. Never anyone on the Internet though. Place is fertile grounds for all kinds of deceit.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 19, 2022)

nightlight said:


> That's an interesting way to look at it. As Megadeth put it, "Trust hurts, trust is suffering". So I trust no one completely other than very close family and friends. Never anyone on the Internet though. Place is fertile grounds for all kinds of deceit.


Here lately the internet seems like it’s old technology. I wonder when we’re going to look back at the internet like it was cable television or something. Or landline phones. What is the next big thing gonna be? It’s really hard to imagine.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm sure lots of people are convinced that VR + metaverses are the "next big thing", but it's pretty clear that we're far off from that yet.
IMO the internet is still relatively novel.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 19, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I'm sure lots of people are convinced that VR + metaverses are the "next big thing", but it's pretty clear that we're far off from that yet.
> IMO the internet is still relatively novel.


VR was the next big thing back in the nineties. I just don't think we have the tech yet to do it right, though it may provide some interesting distractions now.

I'd hope the next big thing is something more impressive than better ways to track us and shove ads down our gullet, but considering our societal focus these last couple decades, I have a feeling whatever direction we go is only going to end up an even bigger farce than the initial promise of the Internet.

In the nineties everybody that had a clue was like, "THE INTERNET IS GONNA CHANGE THE WORLD! YEAH!"

Now everybody's like, "The Internet changed the world. Fuck."

Maybe we can do better with the next big world-shifter, but I doubt it.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 19, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I'm sure lots of people are convinced that VR + metaverses are the "next big thing", but it's pretty clear that we're far off from that yet.
> IMO the internet is still relatively novel.


VR will be dependent on the internet, obviously...

@nightflameauto the next BIG THING is everybody going vegan at the same time because there won't be any other choice to take... better do it now.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 19, 2022)

odibrom said:


> VR will be dependent on the internet, obviously...


Of course, just as the internet was dependent on technology that came before it. Everything has to be built on what preceded it.

Although, to be pedantic, you can have VR without internet. It's the "metaverse" part that needs connectivity.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 19, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I'm sure lots of people are convinced that VR + metaverses are the "next big thing", but it's pretty clear that we're far off from that yet.
> IMO the internet is still relatively novel.


I know I was interested in it till I went to my friend birdys and it was kind of kool but the graphics weren’t that kool I think the Skyrim would be fun on it I just don’t have patience for those kind of games I don’t want to try to find what to do. I just want everything to be spelled out for me. The internet is distancing humanity from each other we will be bubble boy soon.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 19, 2022)

I actually just kind of realized how cool of a tool VR is for the workspace, I can't wait to see what happens in the next 10 years for this, as the tech isn't quite there in my opinion (i wouldn't want to work at my PC with big VR glasses) but once they get down to a real small size, I could totally see that being a game changer, no physical monitors but huge multiscreen ones in VR.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Oct 19, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I'm sure lots of people are convinced that VR + metaverses are the "next big thing", but it's pretty clear that we're far off from that yet.
> IMO the internet is still relatively novel.


as someone that loves new tech, I loathe the concept of the metaverse. 

I don't care for VR either. Every time I try it out it gives me motion sickness. 


AR could be cool for like HUD displays in real life. lol. But I absolutely hate wearing glasses and crap on my head. (i used to wear glasses). So I don't see myself ever using any of that unless they make HUD displays on a car windshield or something.... or something that I don't have to wear on my face/head.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 19, 2022)

HUD displays in cars are already a thing in most premium models, but it's pretty rudimentary and only like a 5" area above the steering wheel. Just displays speed, RPM, media info, or navigation. 

I agree 100%, though: fuck any and all incarnations of a metaverse, and no VR for me.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 19, 2022)

AR sounds like it could have some practical applications, and I don't hate VR as a gaming platform - but given how poorly people already take to online social spaces, I don't think full immersion in that kind of space is going to be a good idea.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 19, 2022)

Idk about you folks but every one of those "inspirational" meta verse ads showing people from around the world racing bikes against each other online read more like a horror film to me than anything else.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 19, 2022)

The metaverse will be the next step in marketing-driven behavior modification and mass surveillance.

My friend is part of some weird metaverse/VR/crypto/NFT cult complete with a charismatic leader they all call daddy. She cut me out of her life because I wasn't interested. I was very open about my misgivings about the whole thing, but that's never been an issue between us before. Our relationship was always characterized by being able to be pretty unfiltered/"real" with each other. Suddenly it was no longer acceptable. Oh well. I hope she's okay.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 19, 2022)

Maybe we should just plug babies into the metaverse before they are old enough to realize that they are in a real universe, then let them grow up in the metaverse without any sickness or whatever, until people figure out how to put viruses in the metaverse, then let those babies who will have been grown up by then invent their own metaverse-in-metaverse to get around the viruses. Or maybe we are all just babies in the metaverse...

Seriously, though, who are the people who are all excited about the metaverse? Almost everyone I know is either like "eew gross" or "meh, pass."


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 19, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I actually just kind of realized how cool of a tool VR is for the workspace, I can't wait to see what happens in the next 10 years for this, as the tech isn't quite there in my opinion (i wouldn't want to work at my PC with big VR glasses) but once they get down to a real small size, I could totally see that being a game changer, no physical monitors but huge multiscreen ones in VR.


I love the idea of virtual monitors. Let's face it, most of us are carrying the equivalent of a previous generation super computer in our pockets now. If they get vid tech to the point you could pop on your glasses and have a couple 120 screens a few feet in front of you? I'd be in. Heck, even if you had to carry a separate little box from your phone. Imagine taking the modern laptop, removing the need for a real display, and compressing it down to what it needs to be. Something that fits in your pocket with the same power as a common desktop, with glasses as the display? If you're someone like me, glasses are just a constant anyway. I'd be all about that if it worked well. Especially with the ability to change monitor config based no task.

Metaverse is such a daft idea. Only Zuckerberg would hear about a dystopian concept and go, "Fuck yeah! Gotta make that happen!"


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 19, 2022)

I just want to live in a moderately dense, mixed-use, urban neighborhood with good bike/pedestrian infrastructure and good mass transit that runs frequently enough that you don't need a schedule. With a 3 day workweek and universal healthcare.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 19, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I just want to live in a moderately dense, mixed-use, urban neighborhood with good bike/pedestrian infrastructure and good mass transit that runs frequently enough that you don't need a schedule. With a 3 day workweek and universal healthcare.


With 4 seasons and a mild winter!


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 20, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> With 4 seasons and a mild winter!


AND A FUCKIN' PONY!


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 20, 2022)

Here's a deep thought character conversation found in my half-asleep notes from last night. I jot these down and then review them in the morning. This one had me makin' the freak face by line three.



> "For the love of Papa Het's right hand, what the fuck are you two clowns doin' here?"
> 
> Brother 1: "Can you imagine BEING Hetfield and being able to jerk off with that hand?"
> Brother 2: "Bro? Disposable Heroes'in my way to sleep every fuckin' night."
> ...



Yup. This is what happens when I write with no rules.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 20, 2022)

Why does "up for something" and "down for something" mean the same thing....?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Oct 20, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Why does "up for something" and "down for something" mean the same thing....?


when you're up for something 
you = ready for good ol fashion clean fun

when you're down for something
you = down to get dirty. Dirty fun times.

..i just made that up, but I think it works.


----------



## Metalman X (Oct 20, 2022)

No More Tears.... but all of Zakks pinchys are replaced with a slide whistle doing the parts.








(....and than Sharon sells the rights to a shampoo manufacturer)


----------



## bostjan (Oct 20, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Why does "up for something" and "down for something" mean the same thing....?


Prepositions are designed to be confusing.

Sit *at* the table. At usually implies an action is directed toward something.

Let me look that *up*. Seriously, why "up?"

There are hundreds of these. I think someone just purposely wanted to make English more difficult for non-native speakers and make every other language more difficult for native English speakers.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 20, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Prepositions are designed to be confusing.
> 
> Sit *at* the table. At usually implies an action is directed toward something.
> 
> ...


When you consider the number of different dialects and tribes that lent something to what became English, it's amazing it works at all as a communication method.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Prepositions are designed to be confusing.
> 
> Sit *at* the table. At usually implies an action is directed toward something.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can also tell me why one would say "do that", and it's opposite "do not do that"? Versus "Do not that", as isn't the second do already being implied by the "do not ..."

Obviously it sounds ridiculous and I'd never actually speak that way or argue that it's correct, but always wondered why the second "do" was needed. Hope that came off as an actual question


----------



## TedEH (Oct 21, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> isn't the second do already being implied by the "do not ..."


I don't think it is. The first "do" / "do not" is just communicating the YES/NO direction of what comes after, and the second one is functioning as the verb. That's why you'll hear people say "do do that".

Consider:

"Run." [verb]
"Do run". [Yes] [verb] (Same as above but the DO is just an emphasis on YES you should do that)
"Do not run." [yes] [negate the yes, so actually no] [verb].

In all of those cases, the verb is what's replaced by the second Do:
"Do that." [verb]
"Do do that" [Yes] [verb]
"Do not do that" [yes] [negate] [verb]


----------



## bostjan (Oct 21, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Maybe you can also tell me why one would say "do that", and it's opposite "do not do that"? Versus "Do not that", as isn't the second do already being implied by the "do not ..."
> 
> Obviously it sounds ridiculous and I'd never actually speak that way or argue that it's correct, but always wondered why the second "do" was needed. Hope that came off as an actual question



Or why you can tell someone "Don't," which literally is a contraction for "Do not," but it would sound wrong to just tell someone "Do not!"


----------



## Crungy (Oct 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> but it would sound wrong to just tell someone "Do not!"


Have you ever owned a dog?


----------



## bostjan (Oct 21, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Have you ever owned a dog?


Yeah, always. I don't think I've ever been more verbose with the dog than "NO!"


----------



## Crungy (Oct 21, 2022)

I've had plenty of "do not!" commands and then the dog proceeds to do. I guess English is difficult to understand


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 21, 2022)

Have you considered speaking to the dog in Olde English? 

"Thou shall not darest to defecate upon mine finest rug!"


----------



## bostjan (Oct 21, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Have you considered speaking to the dog in Olde English?
> 
> "Thou shall not darest to defecate upon mine finest rug!"


That's actually early modern English. 

Old English (think pre-Battle of Hastings) would look more like:
Nealles dyrre scytten huru min tapped!

England was a very strange place in the early days. The Druids lived there, but tribes from Northern Germany (Saxons), mainland Denmark (Jutes), and some from Scandinavia (Norse) invaded, speaking their own unique languages. Old English was what resulted from those tribes trying to all communicate with each other and whatever Druids might have managed to assimilate to make England into its own place with its own culture. After the Normans invaded from France, they brought their own language with them. Seeing as how they sort of took over things from the top down, they had a profound impact on the language over the next hundred or so years, and Middle English ended up being the amalgam between Old English and Old Norman. It's a little less clear how Middle English became Modern English, but, truthfully, Middle English was a wide range of regional dialects that were very fluid over time from the 12th century until the 16th century. Modern English, starting with the King James Bible, and the associated prayer books, was really just sort of the point at which printing became much more common in England and the language sort of stopped rapidly evolving as a result.

So, the native English speaker in 2022 could probably easily read Early Modern English and understand everything, but it would sound like actors in a historical fiction movie set in England. Middle English would be variably understood in bits and pieces, but a lot might be sort of lost in translation - definitely there would be a word or two per sentence that would seem foreign, but you can almost understand it. And then there was Old English, which would be nearly impossible to understand, maybe even to read, since slightly different characters existed in the alphabet to represent sounds we either don't use anymore or write in entirely different ways.

But it's still not totally unrelated to English. For example: Nealles dyrre scytten huru min tapped - 

Nealles means "by no means." Ne being the part that indicates negative, which is still used in some dialects, and alles meaning all. Nealles makes sense if you really think it out.
Dyrre means "dare to." Y is a vowel sort of in between an i sound and an a sound, so, if you heard it, the word almost sounds like "dare-uh."
Scytten means to shit. A lot of swears came from Old English. When the Normans invaded, all of the nasty words were integrated from Old English and a lot of the nice words were integrated from Norman. "SC" in Old English is pronounced "sh," and, as I said, "y" is kind of halfway between i and a, so it sounds like "shitten."
Huru is probably the one that can't connect to Modern English. It's a preposition with no modern equivalent.
Min is mine. Long i even, sounds vaguely the same.
Tapped means rug, but it's kind of the same root as tapestry. If you happen to think of something that's like a tapestry but not a tapestry it makes sense, but it'd be difficult to guess without good context.

So yeah, put it all together and it sounds foreign, but if you comb it over word by word and sound by sound, you can kind of get the gist of it, maybe.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> That's actually early modern English.
> 
> Old English (think pre-Battle of Hastings) would look more like:
> Nealles dyrre scytten huru min tapped!
> ...


Wow, so as little as 500 years ago, "English" was different enough from today's English to be considered a different language? That's mind blowing stuff.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> That's actually early modern English.
> 
> Old English (think pre-Battle of Hastings) would look more like:
> Nealles dyrre scytten huru min tapped!
> ...


Nerd.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 21, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Wow, so as little as 500 years ago, "English" was different enough from today's English to be considered a different language? That's mind blowing stuff.


Yup.

Not surprising, really. In the 4th century, everyone in Europe (pretty much) was speaking valgar latin. By the 8th century, there was French and Spanish and Italian and Romanian and Portuguese and Romansch and several other distinct romance languages that all spilled out of vulgar latin.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 21, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Wow, so as little as 500 years ago, "English" was different enough from today's English to be considered a different language? That's mind blowing stuff.


It's a fairly common saying among folks that study language and language history that no matter how popular your language may seem today, in a thousand years, there will likely be very few people left that would understand you without translation, and perhaps not a single person left that would consider it their native language. Even without impetus, people change the way they communicate naturally over time.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 21, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> It's a fairly common saying among folks that study language and language history that no matter how popular your language may seem today, in a thousand years, there will likely be very few people left that would understand you without translation, and perhaps not a single person left that would consider it their native language. Even without impetus, people change the way they communicate naturally over time.



People don’t even understand me and need a translator half the time like for example when I walk up in the room and I’m like “Wha’s crackalackin’ mo’fizzle?!”


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 22, 2022)

bostjan said:


> That's actually early modern English.
> 
> Old English (think pre-Battle of Hastings) would look more like:
> Nealles dyrre scytten huru min tapped!
> ...


I'm struck by how much more obviously Old English seems to be a Germanic language. 

However I don't know how much of that is it actually being more like German and how much is the fact that not immediately understanding it is forcing me to analyze its construction, which is what would happen if I was trying to read something in German. Like if Spanish was my native language and English and German were equally foreign, would the similarities between the two be more immediately apparent?


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 22, 2022)

bostjan said:


> England _was_ a very strange place in the early days


take it you haven't been following much UK news recently


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 22, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Yup.
> 
> Not surprising, really. In the 4th century, everyone in Europe (pretty much) was speaking valgar latin. By the 8th century, there was French and Spanish and Italian and Romanian and Portuguese and Romansch and several other distinct romance languages that all spilled out of vulgar latin.



If this world can do one thing of value, its that we should learn Old Extra Weird English as the new wink wink nudge nudge secret "I'm not insane" language.


----------



## nightlight (Oct 22, 2022)

The language has begun to deteriorate thanks to memes and WhatsApp messages and other short forms of communication. By the time we are all in our 80s, we'll be old fogeys saying, "I don't understand the damn kids these days," and it won't be because of dementia.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 23, 2022)

nightlight said:


> The language has begun to deteriorate thanks to memes and WhatsApp messages and other short forms of communication. By the time we are all in our 80s, we'll be old fogeys saying, "I don't understand the damn kids these days," and it won't be because of dementia.


{Grunts in agreement}


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 23, 2022)

bostjan said:


> {Grunts in agreement}


Eh it's not deterioration, it's evolution.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 23, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Prepositions are designed to be confusing.
> 
> Sit *at* the table. At usually implies an action is directed toward something.
> 
> ...



It's probably irrelevant for a native, but for those learning english a looot of stuff makes zero sense. My wife is back at studying it and when she asks I do a lot of "It's that way because... It's that way. Memorize it". For example, in english there are like 5-6 different ways of pronouncing "_ae_". In spanish we have one 

But then again we have like 17 (no exaggeration) verb tenses. Or we use genders for absolutely every object (there is no "it"). Gotta love all the quirkiness of learning languages!


----------



## p0ke (Oct 24, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> It's probably irrelevant for a native, but for those learning english a looot of stuff makes zero sense. My wife is back at studying it and when she asks I do a lot of "It's that way because... It's that way. Memorize it". For example, in english there are like 5-6 different ways of pronouncing "_ae_". In spanish we have one
> 
> But then again we have like 17 (no exaggeration) verb tenses. Or we use genders for absolutely every object (there is no "it"). Gotta love all the quirkiness of learning languages!



I have a bit of a tendency to analyze languages even though I'm not that analytical in general and haven't really studied languages. I don't speak Spanish but I think the whole gender thing is pretty funny - like you can't have a "generic" friend, it's gotta be a male or female friend (amigo/amiga) for example. So I guess by that logic, beer is a woman?  Or is there some more masculine beer called cervezo? 
In Finnish we don't even have separate he/she words, it's always "hän". Finnish in general though has some pretty impossible grammatical stuff, but reading is easy because everything is pronounced exactly as it's written.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 24, 2022)

p0ke said:


> I don't speak Spanish but I think the whole gender thing is pretty funny - like you can't have a "generic" friend, it's gotta be a male or female friend (amigo/amiga) for example. So I guess by that logic, beer is a woman?  Or is there some more masculine beer called cervezo?



Exactly! Beer is a woman! 
And this is exactly why it's sometimes so funny for us when the incorrect gender is used (even though it's something completely arbitrary for a learner), even more if several genders are reversed in the same sentence. I had a Bulgarian guitar teacher that somehow managed to pull very strange combinations. 

For example, guitars are female and basses are male. Me and my bass player usually joke on this and refer to our instruments as our "daughters / sons".




p0ke said:


> In Finnish we don't even have separate he/she words, it's always "hän". Finnish in general though has some pretty impossible grammatical stuff, but reading is easy because everything is pronounced exactly as it's written.



Same here. Besides rare exceptions, in Spanish everything is pronounced exactly as it's written. When I started studying German I was surprised because it is known to be a very difficult language to learn, but the fact that pronunciation is much more similar to how it's written compared to english made it feel less intimidating.


----------



## nightlight (Oct 24, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Exactly! Beer is a woman!





I'm going to call BS on that one.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 24, 2022)

I spent a couple years learning Welsh to realize there are zero Welsh speakers (literally zero by the way) that don't speak English, outside of a couple small villages in southern Argentina (Y Wladfa), so immersion learning is almost impossible unless everyone around you is so set on you learning it that they decide to immerse you. I wanted to be able to actually have a conversation with someone without eventually just reverting to english because of its ease.

Maybe I'll be taking a trip to Patagonia as I don't speak much Spanish, so maybe the Welsh would be a good lingua franca? Hahaha I can only dream of actually using this ridiculous language I decided to learn to honor my grandparents.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 24, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> It's probably irrelevant for a native, but for those learning english a looot of stuff makes zero sense. My wife is back at studying it and when she asks I do a lot of "It's that way because... It's that way. Memorize it". For example, in english there are like 5-6 different ways of pronouncing "_ae_". In spanish we have one
> 
> But then again we have like 17 (no exaggeration) verb tenses. Or we use genders for absolutely every object (there is no "it"). Gotta love all the quirkiness of learning languages!



English is not an easy language to learn. It can seem simple because of the apparent lack of grammatical rules, but, once you unravel it a little, it's not so much that there is a lack of grammar, it's that there are a lot of rules to make exception for other rules.

How do you pluralize nouns in English? You add "s" ... except when you don't. When do you not? Well, some nouns have irregular plural and others have archaic plural and yet others just don't take a plural. For example, the plural of fish is fish. There is no plural. Well, except when there is. Sometimes, you say "fishes." If it's more than one specific sort of fish, you pluralize fish into fishes, except... when you are talking about all different sorts of fish, then it goes back to fish again.

Even the experts seem to disagree on simple stuff like this. Is the plural of octopus octopuses or octopi? Octopus is a loan word from Greek, so linguists used to argue that the plural should be octopi, which was what almost every kid my age learned in school, but then some smarty-pants pointed out that the Greek plural is octopodes, not octopi. Well, since we're speaking English and not ancient Greek, why not just have it be octopuses? Problem is that these English teachers had been wrapping everyone over the knuckles for not saying "octopi" for so long that it was engrained in the language by then. Compromise: let's agree that both are correct. Just what we need, words with multiple plural forms...

Tense in English is also wacky. We like to think that it's very simple. Present, past, future; simple, progressive, perfect, and perfect progressive... 3 x 4 = 12 tenses. But I have good reason to argue that the majority of dialects have 16 tenses instead of twelve, not much different from most other Indo-European Languages, it's just that we use all of the tenses in ways that are much more foreign, and some are pretty rarely used.

Spelling is a mess, not just because of so many borrowed things from other languages, but because we started out with our own alphabet and then tried to simplify it sometime around the late 17th century by removing the characters that were very often used but didn't appear outside of Great Britain and Scandinavia. That means that we ended up with "th" in place of eth and thorn, as well as where "th" had already been used, and other letters had it even worse, because, either the letters were removed and there was too much disagreement about how to properly write the words that used them, or they were not totally removed, but replaced in a bunch of words anyway, since we thought they would be removed. So now we have 5 vowels +2 special semivowels to use to express in writing, the sounds of 20+ vowel sounds that we use. How do you pronounce "ou?" Well, if you read that question, there are two totally different ways right there. There are probably half a dozen more. What a mess.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 24, 2022)

nightlight said:


> I'm going to call BS on that one.



You can also call Google and check


----------



## bostjan (Oct 24, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I spent a couple years learning Welsh to realize there are zero Welsh speakers (literally zero by the way) that don't speak English, outside of a couple small villages in southern Argentina (Y Wladfa), so immersion learning is almost impossible unless everyone around you is so set on you learning it that they decide to immerse you. I wanted to be able to actually have a conversation with someone without eventually just reverting to english because of its ease.
> 
> Maybe I'll be taking a trip to Patagonia as I don't speak much Spanish, so maybe the Welsh would be a good lingua franca? Hahaha I can only dream of actually using this ridiculous language I decided to learn to honor my grandparents.


I mean, if you want to learn Welsh, learn Welsh, but otherwise, why not learn Spanish? I guarantee that there are way more Spanish speakers than Welsh speakers not just worldwide, but also just in Argentina. 

At least cover the basic stuffs, like "Mi nombre es CanserDYI," "Donde esta el bano?" "Me gustaria un billete de autobus a los USA por favor," "Yo tengo frio y hambre, por favor dame un poco de leche," or "Mi aerodeslizador esta lleno de anguilas," just in case you find yourself in a tough situation.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 24, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I mean, if you want to learn Welsh, learn Welsh, but otherwise, why not learn Spanish? I guarantee that there are way more Spanish speakers than Welsh speakers not just worldwide, but also just in Argentina.
> 
> At least cover the basic stuffs, like "Mi nombre es CanserDYI," "Donde esta el bano?" "Me gustaria un billete de autobus a los USA por favor," "Yo tengo frio y hambre, por favor dame un poco de leche," or "Mi aerodeslizador esta lleno de anguilas," just in case you find yourself in a tough situation.


Not going to lie, I legit learned Welsh for two reasons, one, to appease my grandfather who was tormented for being a welsh speaker, and two, so I could properly say and understand the famous, "Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwerndrobyllllantysiliogogogoch" which yes, I typed from memory, so there might be a letter or two off, but damn was it worth it to blow peoples minds when drunk and I pull that word out.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 24, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Not going to lie, I legit learned Welsh for two reasons, one, to appease my grandfather who was tormented for being a welsh speaker, and two, so I could properly say and understand the famous, "Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwerndrobyllllantysiliogogogoch" which yes, I typed from memory, so there might be a letter or two off, but damn was it worth it to blow peoples minds when drunk and I pull that word out.


There was a myxococcus bacterium discovered there, which took the place name +ensis. And, it's not even the longest scientific name for an organism!


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 24, 2022)

bostjan said:


> "Mi aerodeslizador esta lleno de anguilas," just in case you find yourself in a tough situation.


----------



## nightlight (Oct 24, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> You can also call Google and check



I don't need to. I speak English, I don't speak French or Spanish or German.

If you want to call a beverage female, I wish you all the best. In English, it has no gender. It is a thing, not a female or a male. It is a beverage. 

PS: I couldn't call Google, I suggest you call them so you can verify. 

PPS: Most Westerners are anyway all farked up as far as I can tell. You can't even tell if your soldiers (or even your live in partners or wedding mates) are male or female or transgender anymore for fear of persecution. Bravo! Your society has regressed so much you can't even figure that out.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 24, 2022)

nightlight said:


> You can't even tell if your soldiers (or even your live in partners or wedding mates) are male or female or transgender anymore....


I'm not sure what someone else's gender has to do with you? At all? Why does it matter to you if you can tell if someone is male or female? Does it anger you when you cannot?

Would you rather be saved by a male soldier over a female soldier? Would it matter if you can tell if they were male or female? If they were female would you feel bad that you had to be "saved by a female"?

This entire post was a fucking "yikes", dawg.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 24, 2022)

nightlight said:


> I don't need to. I speak English, I don't speak French or Spanish or German.
> 
> If you want to call a beverage female, I wish you all the best. In English, it has no gender. It is a thing, not a female or a male. It is a beverage.
> 
> ...


On today's issue of Deep Thoughts - we got somebody that forgot that thinking has a speed limit. And he smashed it.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 24, 2022)

nightlight said:


> I don't need to. I speak English, I don't speak French or Spanish or German.
> 
> If you want to call a beverage female, I wish you all the best. In English, it has no gender. It is a thing, not a female or a male. It is a beverage.
> 
> ...



Jeez... You must be fun at parties, huh?


----------



## bostjan (Oct 24, 2022)

Weird to get all flustered by the fact that other languages exist... oh well...

Back to slightly more fun facts:

Beer comes from the Latin word for drink (bibere, same as the root for imbibe). This is the cognate for beer in a lot of languages, La Birra (Italian), La Biere (French), Berea (Romanian), I mpira (Greek), Das Bier (German), Het Bier (Dutch), etc., while only Spanish and Portuguese preserved the actual latin word for beer, "Cervisia" as La Cerveza or A Cerveja. Almost all slavic languages call it something akin to "pivo," which I had no idea where that came from, so I looked it up on wiktionary, and it turns out to be pretty unchanged since long before written language, so who knows.

In the Swedish/Norwegian/Danish, it is öl or øl, I guess like ale (?), but sounds more like "oil" to my ears.

The romance languages seem to all agree that the gender of beer is feminine, but everywhere else it is neutral. Probably because the Latin root was feminine and, I think, only Romanian preserved the option for neutral nouns from classical latin anyway. Since the germanic languages took the root word from the latin verb, the neutral gender must have seemed more intuitive at first, and then propagated as old germanic split up, but it looks like old norse took a different root and still made it neutral. Not sure how modern Greek ended up closer to the German (modern Greek "mp" sounds more like "b", whereas letter beta sounds more like "v"), but it looks like probably a loan word. I think it makes sense, since the Greeks seemed to have had forgotten about beer (maybe they drank too much of it?!) starting around 1500 BC until the early 1800's. Again, looking it up, because why not dive fully into the rabbit hole, it looks like beer was re-introduced in Greece by Germans, so it's all fitting together now, how the language around the word "beer" spread through Europe.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 24, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Weird to get all flustered by the fact that other languages exist... oh well...
> 
> Back to slightly more fun facts:
> 
> ...


Love the fun facts, keep em coming, but I find it funny that he got all flustered learning other languages exist seeing as I'm 99% sure he's either from the land with 19500 mother tongues or at least is related to people who are....


----------



## p0ke (Oct 25, 2022)

nightlight said:


> If you want to call a beverage female, I wish you all the best. In English, it has no gender. It is a thing, not a female or a male. It is a beverage.



That was the whole point - it was meant to be *FUNNY*. No-one seriously considers beer to be female, it's just that Spanish words ending with an "a" are implied to be feminine. Hence my joke that there would be some more masculine beer called Cervezo instead of Cerveza...



bostjan said:


> In the Swedish/Norwegian/Danish, it is öl or øl, I guess like ale (?), but sounds more like "oil" to my ears.



In German öl means oil, so yeah, it is close for sure. I don't know how you're pronouncing the Ö though, it's not an O with a little accent but more like the u in the word burl. 

And then in Finnish it's "olut" or "kalja"  Completely unrelated to all the others you listed. Yeah, it would make sense to Google where that came from, but I can't be bothered right now.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 25, 2022)

p0ke said:


> That was the whole point - it was meant to be *FUNNY*. No-one seriously considers beer to be female, it's just that Spanish words ending with an "a" are implied to be feminine. Hence my joke that there would be some more masculine beer called Cervezo instead of Cerveza...



Yup. And since the word is female, there's sometime referred as "A cold-assed blonde" as a joke.

And following your example of "El Cervezo", in Catalan/Valencian/Mayorquín (which are dialects of a same language that is only spoken in some spanish regions) there is an expression where beer changes gender as it gets bigger. It goes from "cervesa" (female) to "cervessot" (male), literally meaning "huge beer".

A fact that we usually overlook is that it's kinda crazy that we have four completely different languages in Spain (if we don't count the dialects). Those languages are also official and sometimes even mandatory if you live in the regions they're spoken (for example, you cannot apply for a civil servant job of X region without getting a certification of X official language first).

All this language talking is really making me want to retake my French. A language school has opened right in front on my house, so that might mean something...


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Yup. And since the word is female, there's sometime referred as "A cold-assed blonde" as a joke.
> 
> And following your example of "El Cervezo", in Catalan/Valencian/Mayorquín (which are dialects of a same language that is only spoken in some spanish regions) there is an expression where beer changes gender as it gets bigger. It goes from "cervesa" (female) to "cervessot" (male), literally meaning "huge beer".
> 
> ...


I'm sure you consider Basque its own language, correct? I actually don't know how similiar it is at all, wasnt sure if Basque was one of the languages you were speaking of. It also seems Catalan is distinct enough to be its own thing, I suppose, but definitely intelligible to other spanish speakers, yes?


----------



## bostjan (Oct 25, 2022)

Coming back to random deep thoughts, it's interesting to me that, sometime long before written history, some people all got together and agreed what spoken language should be, i.e. what combinations of sounds represent what ideas, and then, ever since then, language keeps diversifying into more and more sets of vocabulary that are mutually unintelligible to one another.

I grew up speaking English, my parents grew up speaking English, and my grandparents all spoke English, but had other first languages. I learned German as a second language since I was very little, and picked up a little Slovene and a tiny tiny bit of French. Later in life, I made a more concerted effort to learn as much language-related stuff as possible- I took French and Spanish classes (didn't learn much, if anything, though), studied Slovene and German, and tons of other languages less seriously, and then eventually spent a few months living in Russia (but kind of on short notice, so I only had a couple months to try to learn Russian, all while I was writing a thesis, though).

I think that, if you learn a Germanic language, a Romance language, and a Slavic language, you could probably communicate with the vast majority of Europeans. Sure you have Finnish and Estonian and Hungarian, which are totally unrelated to any of those, but if you speak English and German, Dutch is almost intuitively understood. If you speak Spanish, Italian is similar enough that you can pick up maybe every other word, and Portuguese is almost like someone speaking with a very very heavy accent. It wouldn't be easy, but I think you could figure each other out with a little patience. Not to mention that just about everyone in (western) Europe speaks a couple of other languages. Knowing Slovene, I could actually understand a lot of Russian speech without much training, but I always had a very difficult time being understood myself. I've been able to understand a lot of what I've overheard in Croatian, Bosnian, Slovakian, and even a little Polish (although Polish seems pretty far removed to my ears). There's always a funky word that I can't pick up, even with good context, but it's still amazing how, well, these are different languages, yet a lot of the vocabulary is just slight variations.

Of course, I haven't used my Slovene at all in almost ten years now. Last time was maybe 2013, when I was middle man brokering a business deal with a vendor in Slovenia, and they didn't really seem too excited to communicate in Slovene very much.

All that said, though, I think there's a good chance that language developed independently in some different places. I really truly believe that the language "families" we currently have do share some more common ancestors than what we have evidence of today. But, as far as English goes, it very well may have started in the Indus river valley.

Languages tend to diverge during peace and converge during war. During the Napoleonic wars of the 1800's, Germany and Italy were scores of tiny kingdoms, each with their own sort of language. People in Genoa and people from Naples spoke very differently. People from Bremen and people from Munich spoke very differently. But, the more armies combines, the stronger the military might. Hell, the little Emperor himself would have been more comfortable speaking Corsican than standard French... but in order to take commands from the aristocracy, the generals needed to speak the language of the upper class, and in order to get their soldiers to all follow orders, they needed to standardize the language. By the time WWI rolled along, standardization was a well-understood goal. So Prussian dialectical German (not to be confused with Prussian language, which was likely already going extinct by then) was assimilated into Standard High German.

So maybe there's a common causality to Switzerland being so reluctant to take political sides in conflict and Switzerland also having 4 official languages, none of which are too interchangeable with their "standard" counterparts in other nations. (For example, I can get along pretty well in Germany with my German, but I couldn't understand about a third of the people I spoke to outside of Zürich.)



p0ke said:


> In German öl means oil, so yeah, it is close for sure. I don't know how you're pronouncing the Ö though, it's not an O with a little accent but more like the u in the word burl.
> 
> And then in Finnish it's "olut" or "kalja"  Completely unrelated to all the others you listed. Yeah, it would make sense to Google where that came from, but I can't be bothered right now.



In German or in Danish? I don't think I could ever properly pronounce anything in Danish without damaging my own tonsils, but, in German, a ö is pronounced by shaping the outside of your mouth like o and the inside of your mouth like e (maybe a little in between e and i, IDK). A lot of native English speakers will sort of blend all of the accented together into a sort of eee sound, which I don't really understand, since English has a sound very similar to ä, but I'm sure I have a heavy accent as well... 

No offense intended, but Finnish is a really weird language. It's similiarish to Estonian, maybe sort of like how Spanish is similarish to Portuguese, but otherwise the connections with other languages seem to be pretty recent. So, it's no surprise to me that the word for beer in Finnish is something dissimilar to what it is in Romance or Germanic or Slavic languages.

Ultimately, all language is made up. Someone looked at a squirrel one day and said skia-oura (shady-tail), and then, over hundreds and hundreds of years, through people adding their own accent and misunderstand each other, we ended up with "squirrel."


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 25, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I'm sure you consider Basque its own language, correct? I actually don't know how similiar it is at all, wasnt sure if Basque was one of the languages you were speaking of. It also seems Catalan is distinct enough to be its own thing, I suppose, but definitely intelligible to other spanish speakers, yes?



If you don't consider Basque it's own language, then no language is!  Seriously, it's one of the oldest languages on earth, and no one has a clue where it came from, as it has no resemblance to any other language in the world. It actually _sounds_ kinda japanese!

There is also Catalan/Valencian (both regions claim their language is the original and the other one is the dialect ). They're as different as british/american english. This language actually has a lot of resemblance with French, but it can still be easily understood by a non-speaker if they pay attention.

And finally Galician, which is pretty much Portuguese (even though they will never admit it ). There's probably more languages around here, but I'm not aware of them.



bostjan said:


> If you speak Spanish, Italian is similar enough that you can pick up maybe every other word, and Portuguese is almost like someone speaking with a very very heavy accent. It wouldn't be easy, but I think you could figure each other out with a little patience. Not to mention that just about everyone in (western) Europe speaks a couple of other languages.



Yup. I was in Portugal a month ago and they themselves joke about it and say to tourists they speak "Portuñol" (Portuguese + Español). It's not easy to understand a portuguese in a regular conversation, but probably any spanish person could translate a portuguese text with like 90% of accuracy, and I'm sure it works the same way for a portuguese as well.

Italian is further apart than Portuguese, but the accent is way easier to understand for a spanish person since the pronunciation is a lot more similar. Portuguese pronunciation is... smoother?


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Coming back to random deep thoughts, it's interesting to me that, sometime long before written history, some people all got together and agreed what spoken language should be, i.e. what combinations of sounds represent what ideas, and then, ever since then, language keeps diversifying into more and more sets of vocabulary that are mutually unintelligible to one another.
> 
> I grew up speaking English, my parents grew up speaking English, and my grandparents all spoke English, but had other first languages. I learned German as a second language since I was very little, and picked up a little Slovene and a tiny tiny bit of French. Later in life, I made a more concerted effort to learn as much language-related stuff as possible- I took French and Spanish classes (didn't learn much, if anything, though), studied Slovene and German, and tons of other languages less seriously, and then eventually spent a few months living in Russia (but kind of on short notice, so I only had a couple months to try to learn Russian, all while I was writing a thesis, though).
> 
> ...


What you described early on, I'm sure you know, is called the "Latin Continuum" and it fascinates me. The fact that the town next to you or two towns over could understand you, but three towns over could not, from Portugal all the way to Romania, that's so interesting and makes a ton of sense and I'm sure happens all over the world, I just know it as the LC. 

Reminds me of teaching children our languages, sure, we show them certain words and make it obvious of what we are speaking of and describe, but a lot of it is literally just talking at a baby or yelling words at a baby until it understands you, and that's insane to me as well.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 25, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> If you don't consider Basque it's own language, then no language is!  Seriously, it's one of the oldest languages on earth, and no one has a clue where it came from, as it has no resemblance to any other language in the world. It actually sounds kinda japanese!
> 
> There is also Catalan/Valencian (both regions claim their language is the original and the other one is the dialect ). They're as different as british/american english. This language actually has a lot of resemblance with French, but it can still be easily understood by a non-speaker if they pay attention.
> 
> ...


Portuguese sounds almost like a Russian person reading an old Spanish text. I've heard a lot of people say a lot of things about Galician and I've heard a lot of people get pretty fired up about disagreeing with those things. Since I don't know Galician at all, I'll just trust that everyone is at least a little bit right and a little bit wrong, .

Which is the most difficult dialect of English to understand? It's exciting to me that there are so many variations of my own native language: Australian, New Zealander, Canadian Maritime, Standard Canadian, Bayou, Texan, Jamaican, South African, Lowland Scottish English, Brummie, Liverputian, New England, Appalachian, etc. etc. etc. Growing up in Detroit and moving around until settling in Vermont, I'm shocked at the similarities. I guess it's because of the Northern-ness along with the long-time French influence, but there are a handful of quirks Detroit and Vermont have in common that seem weird to other places. If I get comfortable, I tend to exhibit a pretty strong dialect, and yet, people in VT seem like they can always understand me, whereas, if I slip up in Philly or Indy or Houston or San Fran or wherever, I get the puzzled "I have no idea what the hell you are saying" stare.

Here's a good East-Detroit sentence: "It was a nice day, so I opened up da doorwall and I walked the kids down to da party store, ya know, da one kiddy corner to da Meijers, and bought 'em a redpop, but it's too much sugar and red dye, ya know, so now dose kids are wranged up and climbin' up da walls."


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2022)

My favorite is Scots, reading some modern Scots text is fucking hilarious because it just sounds like you were to phonetically write out Willie from the Simpson's accent.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 25, 2022)

Gazes half-heartedly over the last two pages while wondering internally about the entymology of the word "fuck" and giggling about fantasy/sci-fi versions like "fike" and "fush" and "fenkhah." (<-don't ask. Bad fiction. *SMACKS WITH NEWSPAPER*).


----------



## bostjan (Oct 25, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Gazes half-heartedly over the last two pages while wondering internally about the entymology of the word "fuck" and giggling about fantasy/sci-fi versions like "fike" and "fush" and "fenkhah." (<-don't ask. Bad fiction. *SMACKS WITH NEWSPAPER*).


Etymology is fascinating.

I love the backronyms and made up folk etymologies. But it seems like it is just a really old word that become taboo because it referred to something not very nice to talk about.

But back in the days of R-rated movies re-edited for network television, I thought some of the bad lip reading-style dub-ins over swears were going to take off as euphemisms. But, I'll be a Monday-to-Friday Slug in a Ditch, none of them ever stuck!


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 25, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Etymology is fascinating.
> 
> I love the backronyms and made up folk etymologies. But it seems like it is just a really old word that become taboo because it referred to something not very nice to talk about.
> 
> But back in the days of R-rated movies re-edited for network television, I thought some of the bad lip reading-style dub-ins over swears were going to take off as euphemisms. But, I'll be a Monday-to-Friday Slug in a Ditch, none of them ever stuck!


THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU FIGHT A STRANGER IN THE ALPS!


----------



## p0ke (Oct 25, 2022)

bostjan said:


> In German or in Danish? I don't think I could ever properly pronounce anything in Danish without damaging my own tonsils, but, in German, a ö is pronounced by shaping the outside of your mouth like o and the inside of your mouth like e (maybe a little in between e and i, IDK). A lot of native English speakers will sort of blend all of the accented together into a sort of eee sound, which I don't really understand, since English has a sound very similar to ä, but I'm sure I have a heavy accent as well...



Danish is a bit different I guess, but in Finnish/Swedish/Norwegian/German the Ö is pronounced roughly the same.



bostjan said:


> No offense intended, but Finnish is a really weird language. It's similiarish to Estonian, maybe sort of like how Spanish is similarish to Portuguese, but otherwise the connections with other languages seem to be pretty recent. So, it's no surprise to me that the word for beer in Finnish is something dissimilar to what it is in Romance or Germanic or Slavic languages.



None taken, I agree that Finnish is weird  And yeah, Estonian is kinda like drunken Finnish with a Swedish accent. I can understand much of it on paper, but in speech it's a bit more difficult to get. Also there are lots of exactly same words that mean something else...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 25, 2022)

bostjan said:


> English is not an easy language to learn. It can seem simple because of the apparent lack of grammatical rules, but, once you unravel it a little, it's not so much that there is a lack of grammar, it's that there are a lot of rules to make exception for other rules.
> 
> How do you pluralize nouns in English? You add "s" ... except when you don't. When do you not? Well, some nouns have irregular plural and others have archaic plural and yet others just don't take a plural. For example, the plural of fish is fish. There is no plural. Well, except when there is. Sometimes, you say "fishes." If it's more than one specific sort of fish, you pluralize fish into fishes, except... when you are talking about all different sorts of fish, then it goes back to fish again.
> 
> ...


"C" is a useless letter and I'd like to see it gone. Or make it the "ch" sound and then replace it's singular use with "s" and "k."


nightlight said:


> I don't need to. I speak English, I don't speak French or Spanish or German.
> 
> If you want to call a beverage female, I wish you all the best. In English, it has no gender. It is a thing, not a female or a male. It is a beverage.
> 
> ...


That's one shitty take for a lighthearted discussion about languages, my gal.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 25, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU FIGHT A STRANGER IN THE ALPS!


Yippie Kay-ay Mr. Falcon!


BlackMastodon said:


> "C" is a useless letter and I'd like to see it gone. Or make it the "ch" sound and then replace it's singular use with "s" and "k."


 Also q and x are pretty much useless. But There are a lot of sounds that we do not represent:
SH does not sound like s and h
G is ambiguous
TH does not represent the sounds t and h, and is also ambiguous (thanks and that start with distinct sounds)
PH represents the sound F for pretty much no reason. Don't say Greeks, because Greeks have one letter for the F sound; we just arbitrarily decided PH looks more Greek than F.
OUGH is a nightmare, as I mentioned before.
So many silent letters in English: Knight, Mnemonic, Pneumonia, Gnat, Herb (depending on where you live, I guess), Almond (depending on where you live), Comb, so many...
Vowels are a mess, this needs to be reformed. I shouldn't have to use 30% of my available brain RAM to remember how to spell words, they ought to be spelled how they sound, but it is impossible with only 5+2 vowels. Foreign words should be spelled how they sound in English when they make it over to English. If we don't have the proper phonemes, people won't say them correctly anyway. Like, how is "a" pronounced? Like father, hat, what, all, ... there are a lot more. And you put an e at the end to make a long sound, like tale, but what about bare? Bare is a different a sound than tale. What about matte? That a sounds like the a in hat, so why bother putting the e at the end? Ok, doubling the t undoes the e at the end, but why bother?! What about have? Still sounds like the a in hat, but there is no double v... It's insane. 

Now I'm all fired up. I'm sure there would be rioting in the streets if the US decided to reform all of the idiotic spelling rules, but it'd be like compressing a huge file on your hard drive down to nothing. You could store all kinds of other useless information instead of endless spelling rules!


----------



## TedEH (Oct 25, 2022)

This whole conversation reminds me of the Tom Scott video about the schwa sound - which I think is a good example of why languages are hard to learn. Comfortable / conversational / fluent spoken language tends to have a lot of slurred sounds and shortcuts that just make it unintelligible to everyone else.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 25, 2022)

TedEH said:


> This whole conversation reminds me of the Tom Scott video about the schwa sound - which I think is a good example of why languages are hard to learn. Comfortable / conversational / fluent spoken language tends to have a lot of slurred sounds and shortcuts that just make it unintelligible to everyone else.


Tons of foreign languages use the schwa, though: for example, I think you'd be unable to think of a complete sentence in Albanian the doesn't use it.

Sounds like "th" and also "th" are usually a lot more difficult for ESL, so you hear "I tink dat I should tank you a tousand times for scaring away dese tieves who trust demselves on me in da dark." It's not to make light of it, it's because "th" and "th" are really difficult sounds to make with your mouth unless you learned at a very young age. So, soft th is replaced with t or f and hard th with d, usually.

Schwa is difficult because of the darned stupid English spelling. We convert all sorts of vowels into schwa, or sometimes just throw it in where there is no vowel, like in rhythm. Everyone says "ɹɪðəm" with a soft r, short i, hard th, schwa, and regular m sound, but there is no letter representing where the schwa goes. If I didn't speak English, and I saw "RHYTHM," I'd be totally lost. What does "RH" sound like? What is "Y" in this context? Hard or soft "TH"? How on earth do I shape my mouth to sound the cluster of "THM"?!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 25, 2022)

Seeing bostjan's comment about Napolean, here's a fun fact that blew my mind: Napolean was of average height for the time and it was British propaganda that depicted him as short and it just stuck. He was just under 5' 5". 









Was Napoleon Short? Origins of the 'Napoleon Complex'


A prominent cartoonist's mocking depiction of the French emperor managed to stick through the centuries.




www.history.com


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Seeing bostjan's comment about Napolean, here's a fun fact that blew my mind: Napolean was of average height for the time and it was British propaganda that depicted him as short and it just stuck. He was just under 5' 5".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....5'5" still isn't very tall, is it?


----------



## bostjan (Oct 25, 2022)

Some contemporary quotes about Napoleon:



Davydov said:


> The man I saw was of short stature, just over five feet tall, rather heavy although he was only 37 years old.





Wurstemburger said:


> Bonaparte was rather slight and emaciated-looking; his face, too, was very thin, with a dark complexion





Farington said:


> his person is below middle size



Most contemporary sources in metric (if you recall, Napoleon really pushed the metric system) list him as 1.57 m tall. That's 5' 2" in modern measurement.

I'd take anything read on the History Channel's website with a grain of salt.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 25, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I'd take anything read on the History Channel's website with a grain of salt.


I'm more convinced every day that the History channel was some alien race's attempt to manipulate or otherwise influence people. They pretended to be intelligent documentation of historical people and events, then fill the channel with absolute bottom of the rung trash. Granted, it's been a progression, but the progression was from quasi-decent low-depth dreck to full-fledged reality show braindeath.

I don't want to say it was aliens, but....


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 25, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Some contemporary quotes about Napoleon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I hate that the top link in Google was from the History channel, but this isn't the first time I've heard this. Also, of those 3 quotes they're also inconsistent of his description regarding his weight.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 26, 2022)

I am playing word games in my head all the time. Spoonerisms are one of my favorites, I can't help reversing everything I see. Some of you have some really great ones.

For example, @BlackMastodon is forever and always MackBlastodon in my head.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 26, 2022)

Thank you for finding my pornstar name for me.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 26, 2022)

My favorite is Britney Spears becomes Spitney Beers.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2022)

Muddle of Pud.
Pastor of Muppets.
Theme Dreater.
Deeping Creath.
Fum Sortyone.
Wolly Whores.
Dallous Caoboys.

Yes I do it to.


----------



## Metalman X (Oct 28, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Muddle of Pud.
> Pastor of Muppets.
> Theme Dreater.
> Deeping Creath.
> ...


this all reminds me of this time me and a former bandmate we're smokin' up and we were talkin' about drum shells when he went on about how his favorite snare drum type is a good 'sneel stare'

.... I found this immediately hilarious, and than found myself saying it unintentionally, like it was a "yawning" type of phenomena. to this day (like 20+ years later) I still giggle whenever i recall the Sneel Stare


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 28, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Muddle of Pud.
> Pastor of Muppets.
> Theme Dreater.
> Deeping Creath.
> ...


Whom do you do it to, though?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 28, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Muddle of Pud.
> Pastor of Muppets.
> Theme Dreater.
> Deeping Creath.
> ...



Pastor of Muppets is A++ thank you for this


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 29, 2022)

Rogan's Loadhouse


----------



## nightlight (Oct 29, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I'm not sure what someone else's gender has to do with you? At all? Why does it matter to you if you can tell if someone is male or female? Does it anger you when you cannot?
> 
> Would you rather be saved by a male soldier over a female soldier? Would it matter if you can tell if they were male or female? If they were female would you feel bad that you had to be "saved by a female"?
> 
> This entire post was a fucking "yikes", dawg.



No, I actually wouldn't mind being saved by anyone. My post probably digressed too much from my point that the main language I speak in is English. 

I took French classes up to Class 10. "Je m'appelle Jim, je suis quarante annes, je suis un indienne, j'aime la musique". 

I probably got a lot of the grammar wrong there, but I do the same thing in Hindi. 

My post was just a retort to the idea that things can have genders. Makes zero sense to me. I'd say beer is an "it", as opposed to a female or male or whatever. 



nightflameauto said:


> On today's issue of Deep Thoughts - we got somebody that forgot that thinking has a speed limit. And he smashed it.



You needed to add a comma after Deep Thoughts, not a hyphen. I am well aware that thinking has a speed limit on SSO, in fact I thrive and prosper in environments like this, where most (not all) people aren't very good with expressing themselves. 

I honestly see very little merit in the gender wars in the USA, or most Western countries. Maybe it's because I'm an iconoclast from the 80s and don't see much sense in the idea that adolescent children should be having sex change operations. 

That's just me though. If you believe gender transition is a decision to be made by children, you are just making the point I made about how the society is regressing rather than progressing. And that's just me, a child of the 80s, expressing my views about what I think is morally hazardous. 

For the record, I also think that the USA is one of the most backward places in the world because of the Supreme Court's ruling on abortions. Sounds really sick. 



Emperoff said:


> Jeez... You must be fun at parties, huh?



I recently took a psychometric test and scored a 5 on agreeableness. That means I neither am very fun, nor very boring at parties. But I'm just expressing a viewpoint, and I appreciate being allowed to debate it instead of being banned. 




BlackMastodon said:


> "C" is a useless letter and I'd like to see it gone. Or make it the "ch" sound and then replace it's singular use with "s" and "k."
> 
> That's one shitty take for a lighthearted discussion about languages, my gal.



I don't know how shitty it is. I was just talking about how I find gender-specific nouns to be a bit weird. I mean, I totally get it. "Elle est un fille", or "Je suis grosse et grass". My genders are all farked up, but shouldn't I get marks on an exam for at least getting my point across. 

Also, "Goys just wanna have fun". Let everyone get the respect they deserve. But don't shove it down people's throats. 

For example, we never heard about homophobia in India many decades ago. We are after all the land of the Kamasutra, where same sex relationships are perfectly acceptable. 

But of late, I even hear activists cry about repression of LGBTQ+ people here. And it's all imported from the West. We don't have that hatred in our system, so stop exporting it overseas like that Hollywood tripe filled with good white guys and horrible black people.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## nightlight (Oct 29, 2022)

Emperoff said:


>



Please don't hurt me.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 29, 2022)

Did this dude just say they never heard about Homophobia in India until recently?

Yeah I'll see my way out of this one.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 29, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah I'll see my way out of this one.


You've been... Nightlighted!


----------



## bostjan (Oct 30, 2022)

In 2018, India's Supreme Court shot down a law punishing being gay with 10 years in prison. The law had been upheld 5 years prior to that.


----------



## Crungy (Oct 30, 2022)

To derail, my favorite spoonerism was from a friend many years ago referring to the TV show Sabrina the Teenage Witch as *Tina the Sabrinage Witch*


----------



## nightlight (Oct 31, 2022)

bostjan said:


> In 2018, India's Supreme Court shot down a law punishing being gay with 10 years in prison. The law had been upheld 5 years prior to that.



My friend, this was a colonial era law. We've be independent for less than 80 years. We're very open to gays, lesbians and transgender people here. There are always aberrations, but mostly nobody has that kind of hatred. 

The Hindu-Muslim thing though, oh gosh. The tensions are being built up by the hardline party in power. But I don't want to get into Indian politics. 

But have you read about the top court here redefining what makes up a family recently? Cutting edge judicial decisions, unlike that abortion abomination. 

Oh. Haha.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 31, 2022)

nightlight said:


> No, I actually wouldn't mind being saved by anyone. My post probably digressed too much from my point that the main language I speak in is English.
> 
> I took French classes up to Class 10. "Je m'appelle Jim, je suis quarante annes, je suis un indienne, j'aime la musique".
> 
> ...


I will forever treasure the day I had my grammar corrected by somebody that can barely string together a single coherent sentence, yet insists in writing novels when a couple grunts would do.


Thanks, buddy. You're the best!


----------



## TedEH (Oct 31, 2022)

nightlight said:


> We don't have that hatred in our system


There's a whole lot to unpack in your post, and I'm sure someone will find the time to do it - but I think it's worth reflecting on this particular comment, because thar's some layers to that one. It's incredibly naive to think that any country or political division in the world right now doesn't have some kind of hate in it's foundations.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 31, 2022)

TedEH said:


> There's a whole lot to unpack in your post, and I'm sure someone will find the time to do it - but I think it's worth reflecting on this particular comment, because thar's some layers to that one. It's incredibly naive to think that any country or political division in the world right now doesn't have some kind of hate in it's foundations.



It's called _denial_.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 31, 2022)

TedEH said:


> There's a whole lot to unpack in your post, and I'm sure someone will find the time to do it - but I think it's worth reflecting on this particular comment, because thar's some layers to that one. It's incredibly naive to think that any country or political division in the world right now doesn't have some kind of hate in it's foundations.


Especially in a country that has the caste system.....


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 31, 2022)

TedEH said:


> There's a whole lot to unpack in your post, and I'm sure someone will find the time to do it - but I think it's worth reflecting on this particular comment, because thar's some layers to that one. It's incredibly naive to think that any country or political division in the world right now doesn't have some kind of hate in it's foundations.


Especially to think that there's 0 hate in a country of *1.393 billion people*.

Law of large numbers would say that it's nearly a statistical impossibility.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 31, 2022)

nightlight said:


> My friend, this was a colonial era law. We've be independent for less than 80 years. We're very open to gays, lesbians and transgender people here. There are always aberrations, but mostly nobody has that kind of hatred.
> 
> The Hindu-Muslim thing though, oh gosh. The tensions are being built up by the hardline party in power. But I don't want to get into Indian politics.
> 
> ...


I guess it is all relative to something. If you want to think that India has some sort of highly progressive culture, where widows don't burn themselves on their husbands' funeral pyres (true story- this happened to one of my best friends ever while we were studying at the university, and it nearly ruined his academic career, not to mention the obvious damage to his own emotional and mental health, being the oldest boy in his family halfway around the world when it happened), leaving their children as orphans; or that gays are not persecuted; or that honour killings are not at all a thing there, go ahead and tell yourself that.

It's certainly far from the worst place to live, but, the reality is that there are a lot of very strong traditions of very conservative customs there that go to all sorts of extremes. Maybe it's no longer the majority, but as a physicist, I work with more people from India than from any other nation, including my own. I see it constantly (3-4x a year), where these young guys/gals have to deal with all sorts of issues "back home" where their parents have an easily treatable disease, but would rather say a prayer and make and offering than go to a doctor, or when my friend's dad got jumped by a gang of criminals, and, rather than go to the police, he spent hundreds of dollars hiring psychics to track down the perpetrators (nothing, of course, ever came of it). 

I love the culture and traditions there, as long as they aren't hurting anyone. But, don't be fooled by the reputation of Gandhi or the teachings of peace and love - India is a real country with a lot of problems you'd expect from a country with over a billion people. Just like other big nations (my own certainly included), they have tons of backwards laws and tons of dumb traditions that only serve to harm the people who practice them as well as their loved ones.

But, coming full circle, it's all relative to something else. I guess if you compare it to Nepal, for example, which still has de facto slave trade, or Afghanistan, a couple borders away, where the government was just overthrown by the Taliban in order to enforce tribal laws from hundreds of years ago by penalty of death, India is pretty far ahead of the curve (in central Asia).


----------



## nightlight (Nov 1, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I guess it is all relative to something. If you want to think that India has some sort of highly progressive culture, where widows don't burn themselves on their husbands' funeral pyres (true story- this happened to one of my best friends ever while we were studying at the university, and it nearly ruined his academic career, not to mention the obvious damage to his own emotional and mental health, being the oldest boy in his family halfway around the world when it happened), leaving their children as orphans; or that gays are not persecuted; or that honour killings are not at all a thing there, go ahead and tell yourself that.
> 
> It's certainly far from the worst place to live, but, the reality is that there are a lot of very strong traditions of very conservative customs there that go to all sorts of extremes. Maybe it's no longer the majority, but as a physicist, I work with more people from India than from any other nation, including my own. I see it constantly (3-4x a year), where these young guys/gals have to deal with all sorts of issues "back home" where their parents have an easily treatable disease, but would rather say a prayer and make and offering than go to a doctor, or when my friend's dad got jumped by a gang of criminals, and, rather than go to the police, he spent hundreds of dollars hiring psychics to track down the perpetrators (nothing, of course, ever came of it).
> 
> ...



Dude, Sati hasn't happened in India in a very long time, but anyway. Also India is in South Asia, Central Asia would be other places. 

At any rate, I realise how daft I sound sometimes, saying things about other people's countries. 

Like how's this for one. Suddenly a whole bunch of people have become convinced cow urine is a cure for ailments or some kind of vitality booster in India. It's even being sold in stores in Singapore. Weird as hell and the country is regressing, but I hope we don't get to the stage of "two girls, one cup" in a hurry.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 1, 2022)

nightlight said:


> Dude, Sati hasn't happened in India in a very long time, but anyway. Also India is in South Asia, Central Asia would be other places.



Says who? The government? They are wrong.









Decades after India outlawed sati, a temple to a victim in Bundelkhand draws scores of devotees


There are several such sati cases in the region, with local residents and family members weaving an elaborate web of myths around each incident.




scroll.in





People say it stopped in the 1980's, but only because they don't want you to know about more recent cases.



nightlight said:


> At any rate, I realise how daft I sound sometimes, saying things about other people's countries.
> 
> Like how's this for one. Suddenly a whole bunch of people have become convinced cow urine is a cure for ailments or some kind of vitality booster in India. It's even being sold in stores in Singapore. Weird as hell and the country is regressing, but I hope we don't get to the stage of "two girls, one cup" in a hurry.



We have these dumb superstitions everywhere. The USA is particular bad as well, but, like I said, it is all relative to your level of expectation.


----------



## nightlight (Nov 1, 2022)

I can promise you with all my heart, there is no Sati anywhere in India. The papers would have gone mad, I guarantee it. Other than the English media, there is a very large vernacular press. 

Like I said, my views on the US are bit one-sided. I grew up watching Schwarzenegger and listening to Michael Jackson till the paedophilia case. So I feel I have a right to say that I see some of the lofty ideals like liberty being denied. And I just mean "liberty" in a general sense, or maybe we're already treading sensitive ground. There wasn't LGBTQ hatred in the 80s, we loved Boy George. Just as an example.

But anyway, too much, man, I spoke too much. That's all I'm going to say about that. 

Check it out. I'm getting pretty good on the drums.


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 1, 2022)

Using Boy George as the callsign for LBGT issues being solved in the eighties is like...

Shit, can't come up with a comparison. Boy George was popular almost specifically (at first) because the motherfucker stirred up the grannies and mommies for being way too out-there. Toe-tapping optional (at first).

I mean, Dee Snyder existed too.

But we're all still singing 'Karma-chameleon' in between bouts of 'I WANNA ROCK!" in our heads anyway.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 1, 2022)

nightlight said:


> I can promise you with all my heart, there is no Sati anywhere in India. The papers would have gone mad, I guarantee it. Other than the English media, there is a very large vernacular press.
> 
> Like I said, my views on the US are bit one-sided. I grew up watching Schwarzenegger and listening to Michael Jackson till the paedophilia case. So I feel I have a right to say that I see some of the lofty ideals like liberty being denied. And I just mean "liberty" in a general sense, or maybe we're already treading sensitive ground. There wasn't LGBTQ hatred in the 80s, we loved Boy George. Just as an example.


We're getting deep down the political rabbit hole here, but this is incredibly naive to think that old barbaric traditions don't happen anymore just because you don't read about them. I'm guilty of it too, thinking that there was no racism in Canada up until only a few years ago. Official reports would've also said that there were no deaths or mass graves at residential schools, but eventually Canada had to reckon with that atrocity. 

If only English media in India is reporting certain things, you don't see that as suspicious from the other side of that?


----------



## nightlight (Nov 2, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> We're getting deep down the political rabbit hole here, but this is incredibly naive to think that old barbaric traditions don't happen anymore just because you don't read about them. I'm guilty of it too, thinking that there was no racism in Canada up until only a few years ago. Official reports would've also said that there were no deaths or mass graves at residential schools, but eventually Canada had to reckon with that atrocity.
> 
> If only English media in India is reporting certain things, you don't see that as suspicious from the other side of that?



I agree with you 100%. Lots of girls and children go missing here. There are periodic sacrifices of people by people receiving instructions from black magic practitioners. And for all the talk of cow worship, India is one of the largest exporters of cattle in the world.

Must be the Illuminati, steering us from one crisis to another. And I meant that in complete absofarkinglutely confused jest about what happened to the place between then and now. 

It all seemed to have started with the Wacko Jacko incident, that's how my reading of time's passage goes hyok hyok.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 2, 2022)

indian and mexican food smell the same going in as they do coming out, which speaks to the power of a good spice blend.


----------



## Crungy (Nov 2, 2022)

I'd add potato chips and broccoli to that list, at least when you fart


----------



## bostjan (Nov 2, 2022)

What about durian, which comes out smelling less bad than when it goes in?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 2, 2022)

bostjan said:


> What about durian, which comes out smelling less bad than when it goes in?


that would require actually eating durian (which i don't recommend as it tastes like shit)


----------



## bostjan (Nov 2, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> that would require actually eating durian (which i don't recommend as it tastes like shit)


I've never tasted either, but at least the shit smells slightly more appetizing.


----------



## Crungy (Nov 2, 2022)

A quick googling turned this up about durian:

The flavor is described as tasting like cheese, almonds, garlic, and caramel all at once. 

I've never had it and that sounds weirdly interesting.... I'm guessing that's maybe not the most truthful take on the flavor?


----------



## bostjan (Nov 2, 2022)

Crungy said:


> A quick googling turned this up about durian:
> 
> The flavor is described as tasting like cheese, almonds, garlic, and caramel all at once.
> 
> I've never had it and that sounds weirdly interesting.... I'm guessing that's maybe not the most truthful take on the flavor?


No idea about the flavour. People eat them, so they must taste really good to entice you to get within 2 meters of them. They smell like someone had a loose stool into an old unwashed gym sock, and then tried to burn it.


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 2, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I've never tasted either, but at least the shit smells slightly more appetizing.


I've tasted my share of cow shit. Milk parlors, where you stand with your head at mid-section level on them, are great fun when somebody's not feeling well. It's like they're custom-designed to make it so cow shit gets all over their tails, which have nowhere to go when they start swinging them but your face.

Brilliant design, fuckers that never had to stand in the parlor.

At any rate, it's saltier than you'd think.

I've had some fuckin' weird-ass jobs, man.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 2, 2022)

Crungy said:


> A quick googling turned this up about durian:
> 
> The flavor is described as tasting like cheese, almonds, garlic, and caramel all at once.
> 
> I've never had it and that sounds weirdly interesting.... I'm guessing that's maybe not the most truthful take on the flavor?


imagine the texture of an apple with a cheesy/yogurt vibe as the top note, and garlic/vomit as the lingering base notes. Oh also it smells horrendous when ripe. iirc in Thailand or Vietnam you can't even ride public transportation if you have durian with you.

I'm a pretty adventurous eater and durian is one of those things I would never recommend people try. If you want some actually good exotic fruits go grab some lychee/rambutan or dragon fruit


----------



## bostjan (Nov 2, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> I've tasted my share of cow shit. Milk parlors, where you stand with your head at mid-section level on them, are great fun when somebody's not feeling well. It's like they're custom-designed to make it so cow shit gets all over their tails, which have nowhere to go when they start swinging them but your face.
> 
> Brilliant design, fuckers that never had to stand in the parlor.
> 
> ...



Gross.

Was the pay shitty, too, or just the work?


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 2, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Gross.
> 
> Was the pay shitty, too, or just the work?


Depends on how you view it. Something like $7 an hour way back in 91-92. But, and this is the kicker, on a dairy farm your weekly hours worked would end up around 80-120, depending on the season. Those crop weeks were brutal, but getting a paycheck for 1680 (minus tax) for two weeks was pretty cool as a just starting out dude. And expenses were essentially covered other than my car shit, so outside of treat meals I bought for myself, that was pretty much my money.

I left that job with 16k in the bank, a fullstack, four really nice custom guitars, and more misc musical shit than you could imagine after a couple years fulltime, plus a few years summers and holidays only. Got a girlfriend that managed to piss that away, plus sink me 10k in debt in one year, which is a story as old as time, and twice as stupid.

EDIT: Forgot: she also totaled my car, along with my heart. So I had that going for me too!


----------



## nightlight (Nov 2, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> indian and mexican food smell the same going in as they do coming out, which speaks to the power of a good spice blend.



Spice is nice in healthy quantities, but I often wonder whether I get an overdose of it. I bet Gordon Ramsay can't handle his chillis though. He'd go redder than he does shouting at people eating them, whereas I love eating food where the spicier it is, the better. Love Mexican food, yummy.


----------



## nightlight (Nov 2, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> I've tasted my share of cow shit. Milk parlors, where you stand with your head at mid-section level on them, are great fun when somebody's not feeling well. It's like they're custom-designed to make it so cow shit gets all over their tails, which have nowhere to go when they start swinging them but your face.
> 
> Brilliant design, fuckers that never had to stand in the parlor.
> 
> ...




I could have sworn the waiters in the place looked at me funny that one night... This week. Man, the food service industry is atrocious, I tell ya.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 2, 2022)

nightlight said:


> I bet Gordon Ramsay can't handle his chillis though. He'd go redder than he does shouting at people eating them


You can watch this happen through the magic of the Internet! 



There's even a follow up episode from last year.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## nightlight (Nov 6, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> You can watch this happen through the magic of the Internet!
> 
> 
> 
> There's even a follow up episode from last year.




I don't believe in the magic of the Internet, and don't know why you do. But I do eat a tonne of spice and like chilli. 

I wish to get off this thread and shall, so here is my grindcore LP to turn you off me forever. It was recorded in a cave with a box of scraps. It's hefty, at three songs and a whopping three minutes long. Watch! 









Look What You Did To Me, Taylor Swift


I'm so broken hearted Ooh ooh ooh baby baby baby Not you, Taylor Swift. Look what you did to me. I talk to people on TGP about metal dying, plankton dying and they point at you and say, "Metal is ali




on.soundcloud.com













Fie/Arms For The Poor - Mechanevil


Just tweaked the level of the solo so that it sat better with everything




on.soundcloud.com













Look what you did to me


Gah




on.soundcloud.com





Don't reply to this post, or else hyok hyok hyok


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 6, 2022)

nightlight said:


> I don't believe in the magic of the Internet, and don't know why you do. But I do eat a tonne of spice and like chilli.
> 
> I wish to get off this thread and shall, so here is my grindcore LP to turn you off me forever. It was recorded in a cave with a box of scraps. It's hefty, at three songs and a whopping three minutes long. Watch!
> 
> ...


Keep on truckin', amigo.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 17, 2022)

A future delay pedal that swell echos in from the future until you hit your note real time.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 17, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> A future delay pedal that swell echos in from the future until you hit your note real time.


What if you make a mistake? Would hearing your future mistake make you pay more attention in the present to avoid making the mistake? Then what happens? I have many questions.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 17, 2022)

bostjan said:


> What if you make a mistake? Would hearing your future mistake make you pay more attention in the present to avoid making the mistake? Then what happens? I have many questions.



You probably get so focused on not making the mistake that it will be the cause of you actually making it


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 17, 2022)

Story of my life…. I’m always getting in trouble for mistakes I haven’t made yet!


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 17, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Story of my life…. I’m always getting in trouble for mistakes I haven’t made yet!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 17, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> A future delay pedal that swell echos in from the future until you hit your note real time.



what if I intentionally play something different than what the delay is doing? Paul Muad'dib went blind for such audacity in Dune Messiah. 



Emperoff said:


>



Love this movie. Gave it a rewatch in the last year, it still delivers.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 17, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> what if I intentionally play something different than what the delay is doing? Paul Muad'dib went blind for such audacity in Dune Messiah.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this movie. Gave it a rewatch in the last year, it still delivers.



It's so crazy to see plenty of the tech showcased in the movie to happen in real life decades after. Hell, even Chicago police has a "Pre-Crime" algorithm too! Talk about being ahead of its time.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 18, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Paul Muad'dib went blind for such audacity in Dune Messiah.


Spoilers on a 57 year old book, man, jeez.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 18, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Spoilers on a 57 year old book, man, jeez.



I'm mere pages from wrapping up God Emperor, then you all will truly feel my spoilery wrath.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 18, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> You probably get so focused on not making the mistake that it will be the cause of you actually making it


"Ohh, what's really going to bake your noodle later on is, would you still have broken it if I hadn't said anything?"


----------



## DestroyMankind (Nov 18, 2022)

If roosters crow, then why don't crows rooster?


----------



## nightlight (Nov 20, 2022)

DestroyMankind said:


> If roosters crow, then why don't crows rooster?



Crows roost.


----------



## nightlight (Nov 20, 2022)

I was just thinking: "Fags, get me my books. I must study now." Am I wrong to think that's culturally appropriate? They used it in Bill and Ted, ffs. 

I guess it just means "I'm a little bit country, I'm a little bit rock n'roll".

God forbid someone should get offended. Like Dave Chapelle.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 20, 2022)

nightlight said:


> I was just thinking: "Fags, get me my books. I must study now." Am I wrong to think that's culturally appropriate? They used it in Bill and Ted, ffs.
> 
> I guess it just means "I'm a little bit country, I'm a little bit rock n'roll".
> 
> God forbid someone should get offended. Like Dave Chapelle.


Please just stop, Jesus Christ.


----------



## MFB (Nov 20, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Please just stop, Jesus Christ.



I love that his frame of reference is Bill and Ted, you know, the movie that all youths are shown to turn them into upstanding citizens and to teach them the importance of good morals/ethics, and also time travel, George Carlin, and Extreme's "Play with Me."


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 20, 2022)

"If you have to ask..."


----------



## TedEH (Nov 20, 2022)

MFB said:


> Bill and Ted


I get all my deepest of thoughts from stoner flicks.


----------



## nightlight (Nov 22, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I get all my deepest of thoughts from stoner flicks.



That and Wayne's World were really crucial building blocks when I was growing up.

I guess I have to "transition" in a way myself. Takes time.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 25, 2022)

Literally everything is "minutes away".


----------



## nightlight (Nov 25, 2022)

Doesn't that stutter effect in djent videos upset you? They can't do it for real wirh their hands and feet. What's the matter? "Ain't you nice?"

Just testing the place. I let a 19-tonne bus run over my foot in Singapore once. Next time I do it, I'm going to do it in Vegas for a whole lot of cash.


----------



## nightlight (Nov 27, 2022)

_If I had to define myself as a person and my purpose on earth to somebody, I'd say, "I'm on a psycho holiday"._

What about you?


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2022)

The greatest of science's mysteries are the clay colored turds.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 21, 2022)

Randy said:


> The greatest of science's mysteries are the clay colored turds.


If your turds look like this:





please see a doctor ASAP.

Speaking of colours, why aren't blueberries blue? They are more like a violet or maybe indigo. And blackberries, they are more like dark purple, right? What gives? 
Rhetorical question really, but that gets into my deep thought-

Colours change their sort of standard language over time. Blue *used* to be the colour of blueberries, but it shifted its meaning over time. In fact, different cultures still have different sorts of perceptions to different colours, and it's a bit of a nightmare for translators sometimes. If you want a taste of that, try to translate two Russian words into English: Goluboy and Siniy. Check different contexts and it will give you a headache. It'll probably stay that way until someone makes something akin to the Systeme Internationale for colours (right now there are a few, but none are universally accepted).


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 22, 2022)

My superpower is that I can see through wrapped presents. It's a gift.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2022)

The word "bass". Are there any other examples of "-ass" pronounced "ace" in the English language?


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## BMFan30 (Dec 24, 2022)

Randy said:


> Why does Professor Xavier have this compartment in the back that he can't reach? Is this for his aids to empty out his craps?
> 
> View attachment 84139


Chair better have a golden vaccuum cleaner auto-succin all my shits right out of me and carefully folding my has been snicker bars into the sock drawer at the bottom if I'm going to pay all that for a fuckin' chair like that.


----------



## nightlight (Dec 27, 2022)

BMFan30 said:


> Chair better have a golden vaccuum cleaner auto-succin all my shits right out of me and carefully folding my has been snicker bars into the sock drawer at the bottom if I'm going to pay all that for a fuckin' chair like that.



It's not to suck all the shit out of him, I assure you. Damn thing is turbo charged.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 27, 2022)

Randy said:


> The word "bass". Are there any other examples of "-ass" pronounced "ace" in the English language?


Does thoroughbass count? What about subbass?

If not, then I'm 99.9% sure there are none, at least in the subclass of words ending in -ass. I tasked a kavass to amass the carcass of terms ending in -ass, and the mass he ecompassed surpassed and outclassed what my windlass could pass, embarassingly.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 27, 2022)

Speaking of bass/ass, I think John Entwistle knew what he was doing with his signature Ashdown Active Speaker System


----------



## bostjan (Dec 27, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Speaking of bass/ass, I think John Entwistle knew what he was doing with his signature Ashdown Active Speaker System
> View attachment 118854


I always wanted to attend a Who After-Show Show, but I thought that the Automatic Security System might recognize me as a member of the Acronym Specialist Society and sentence me to After School Suspension.


----------



## MFB (Dec 27, 2022)

If there was ever a man who knew how to crush A.S.S. it was Entwistle


----------



## BMFan30 (Dec 27, 2022)

nightlight said:


> It's not to suck all the shit out of him, I assure you. Damn thing is turbo charged.


LOL But he has to shit at some point and if I was sittin' in that chair there ain't no way I'm getting up out of my luxury and comfort just for a measly little shit.

Idk how he runs the X-Men school for mutants and doesn't turn into the "go away, baitin' guy" in 3 days flat then just fuckin' watches the entire academy fall apart next week.





Also, I apologize for ruining your childhood, it was not my top intention.


----------



## nightlight (Dec 28, 2022)

BMFan30 said:


> LOL But he has to shit at some point and if I was sittin' in that chair there ain't no way I'm getting up out of my luxury and comfort just for a measly little shit.
> 
> Idk how he runs the X-Men school for mutants and doesn't turn into the "go away, baitin' guy" in 3 days flat then just fuckin' watches the entire academy fall apart next week.
> 
> ...



I think my childhood was ruined when I found out Wacko Jacko was a paedophile. I was like a child again though when I heard he died without any food in him, fragile enough for his bones to break as paramedics lifted him, controlled for his whole life by those Shiterrati assclowns who took all his money and made him work like a slave in return for manipulating the US court and making a mockery of the judicial system with a substance that is kind of like devil dust, but a lot worse and kind of like that black goo that was on the X-Files as it took on bigger conspiracies with each passing season. 

No, no one writes like that anymore, I got it from Stephen King, but he was a master, and I am an Indian, hyok hyok


----------

